# (IR) The 3rd IR, Turn 7 (thread 4)



## Edena_of_Neith

I have a number of statements of mass destruction from both sides of this conflict, in addition to the Attack/Defense Dueling and Coup de Grace Attacks.

  And I myself have yet to issue my statements of mass destruction, if any.

  I am making a Ruling now concerning this:

  If you lose countries or areas of your Power, your Main Infrastructure suffers.
  It is the equivalent of a minor Coup de Grace Attack, except that I must assign how much damage you take (or I take.)
  This damage will never exceed 90% of your Main Infrastructure.  
  Only an 11th Level Coup de Grace can totally eliminate your Power.

  People killed by these lesser actions can be resurrected, given enough time (people killed by an 11th level Coup de Grace cannot ever return.)
  Infrastructure destroyed by these lesser actions can be replaced, given enough time.

  I do not think there will be time enough, in either of the above cases.

  With that said ...

  An awful lot of people are about to die in this IR.

  Seers looking into the future are predicting between 5 to 50 billion killed, and an equal number wounded, in the next 2 days.
  With further enormous casualties likely after that.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

THE RULES FOR EMPLOYING 11TH LEVEL MAGIC IN WAYS OTHER THAN DUELING

  Each Power in the IR has a large army of mages, clerics, psionicists, and perhaps other wonder-workers who are capable of casting 11th level spells and otherwise employing 11th level magic.
  Considering what a single mage capable of throwing 11th level spells could do, there is no question concerning the astronomical capabilities of a whole army of such mages, especially if this army has large amounts of time in which to spellcast.

  Indeed, the whole point of 11th Level Dueling is to destroy this army of mages - and clerics, psionicists, and others capable of wielding 11th level magic - for this 11th level army is the supreme weapon of the Power in question (the equivalent of having Warp Drive, when everyone else is limited to Impulse Drives.)

  - - -

  The List below assumes the whole army of mages, clerics, psionicists, and others are working to accomplish the end specified.

  The List represents what they can accomplish, given a certain length of time, from a few seconds to the entirety of Turn 7.

  If they are attempting feats that require an hour of less to achieve, it does not interfere with your Power's Attacks and Defenses, or your ability to Hold Attacks and Defenses.
  It is reasonable to assume that a very small portion of your 11th level army of mages, clerics, psionics, etc. are spending their time in alternate projects besides Attack and Defense.
  Or, that your entire 11th level army quickly conducts the project in question, then returns to the business of Attack and Defense.

  However, if your 11th level army attempts one of the projects below that requires more than an hour to achieve, it interferes with your Attacks and Defenses, and you cannot Hold Attacks and Defenses from day to day.
  Simply put, it diverts so much of your 11th level army's efforts and time, that they cannot build up a Category 4 Attack or Defense, and they cannot maintain any level of Attack or Defense from day to day.
  Your 11th level army is so busy on the alternate project that it's efforts in Attack and Defense are crippled.  It cannot do both things at the same time.

  - - -

  Here is what your Power can do.

  On each day of Turn 7, your Power can accomplish the following:

  It can launch Category 4 Attacks and Defenses.
  It can Hold Attacks and Defenses through to the next day.
  It can accomplish 1 feat that would require an hour to accomplish.
  Or, it can forego that, and accomplish 1 feat that would require less than an hour to accomplish.

  Or:

  It can launch Category 3 or weaker Attacks and Defenses.
  It cannot Hold Attacks and Defenses through to the next day.
  It can accomplish 1 feat that would require a full day to accomplish.
  Or, it can forego that and accomplish 1 feat requiring less than a day to accomplish.

  If you state your Power is attempting to accomplish a feat that requires a week to accomplish, your Power must spend a week working on the project.
  Forget Category 4 Attacks and Defenses, or holding your Attacks and Defenses from day to day, as long as your Power is working on the project.
  At the end of any day during this effort, your Power may elect to accomplish a lesser feat - one requiring a day or less to accomplish.
  IF YOU DO THIS, YOUR POWER RESETS.
  Of course, your week-long project is totally ruined, all the effort spent on it wasted.

  If you state your Power is attempting to accomplish a feat that requires the entire Turn to accomplish, your Power must spend the entire Turn working on the project.
  Forget Category 4 Attacks and Defenses, or Holding Attacks and Defenses from day to day, for as long as you are working on the project.
  At the end of any day during this effort, your Power may elect to accomplish a lesser feat - one requiring a day or less to accomplish (or a week or less to accomplish, if a week or longer has passed.)
  IF YOU DO THIS, YOUR POWER RESETS.
  Of course, your Turn-long project is totally ruined, all the effort spent on it wasted.

  - - -

  Note that most of the feats shown in the lists scale in power.  The longer you spend on the project, the greater the result.

  Increasing your Player Character's PL by 5 requires mere seconds, for instance.
  Increasing your Player Character's PL by 10 requires a few minutes.
  Increasing your Player Character's PL by 20 requires an hour.
  Increasing your Player Character's PL by 100 requires a day.
  Increasing your Player Character's PL by 200 requires a week.
  Increasing your Player Character's PL by 300 requires the entire Turn.

  In these cases, lesser effects do not stack.
  To obtain a PL of 20 for your Player Character, your Power must spend an hour to do so - it cannot spend a few seconds to raise said Player Character's PL by 5, then repeat the process hundreds of times.
  To obtain a PL of 300 for your Player Character, your Power MUST spend the entire Turn working on the project - nothing less will do.

  This applies to each and every feat shown in the lists below, for nearly all of them scale in the same fashion.

  Assume that ALL the feats below scale, and you cannot go wrong.

  - - -

  WHAT CAN YOUR POWER DO WITH 11TH LEVEL MAGIC IN A FEW SECONDS?

  You can create a great geyser of Oerthblood, causing a huge lake of Oerthblood to permanently form. (the reverse applies, also)
  You can restore ruined and/or dead soil to life over an area of several thousand square miles.  (the reverse applies, also)
  You can destroy all veins of Red Goo, and standing pools and lakes of Red Goo, over an area of several thousand square miles. (the reverse applies, also)
  You can increase your Player Character's PL by 5.
  You can choose to permanently increase all of your NPC's PL by 3.
  You can give your PC all the abilities of a Tarrasque, assuming it's shape - or, you may remain in your own form, and have all the abilities except the claw and bite attacks.  Your Player Character's PL increases by 5.
  You can create a Flying City of one cubic mile in size.  It can made of any material or combination of materials, and be of any shape of your choice.  Such things as atmospheric density and composition, gravity fields, lighting, temperature, and the like are all completely under your control.  You are limited to 9th level effects concerning what changes in reality you make, and the rules governing that 9th level magic should be observed in a conservative way.  This city can Spelljam as if it contained a Greater Helm of colossal size.
  You can travel forward or backward in time, but you cannot affect or change history or the future.
   You can attempt to locate a known artifact (1 in 100 chance.)
  You can create 100 pocket dimensions, size LL.
  You can begin Avangion Metamorphosis.
  You can project visions of other realities to several subject creatures (such as showing a medieval person what life is like on modern Terra), and those subject creatures will instantly understand, with possible changes of alignment and personality.
  You can bring sustenance (rain, enriching the soil, etc.) to the natural ecosystem over an area the size of Bissel.
  You can begin the creation of a new race of beings.  This race can have any powers short of those of the demipowers, singular dragon types, demon lords, tarrasque, etc.
  You can undo the environmental damage of technological inventions, over an area the size of Furyondy.
  You can immediately begin growing a forest over an area the size of Bissel.
  You can summon the Avatar of any diety, and attempt to force it to perform a service for you (1 in 100 chance.)  It may resent this, of course.
  You can begin freeing your undead of Acererak's control.
  Your PC can withstand Acererak's attacks.
  You can grant your PC and and a few others psionic abilities (you gain all the psionic classes.)
  You can grant your PC or a few others the ability to cast psionic enchantments.
  You can give your PC the ability to Shapechange, gaining all the powers of the creature whose form is assumed.
  You can dig a tunnel down to any depth in the earth.
  You can see into the future - but once seen, that future must come to pass.  You cannot change it.
  You can begin resurrecting the dead (10 PL worth.)
  You can break an 11th level enchantment upon one creature (50 percent chance.)
  You can begin creating a Mythal.  It can have any powers of 1st through 9th level, up to several dozen of them, and they are permanent within a 4000 square mile area.
  One of your people can begin functioning as a Deepspawn (gain 10 PL of monsters.)
  You can immediately start creating permanent Gates to other Planes, other parts of the Prime Material Plane, and to Alternate Realities.
  You can summon 10 PL in help from those places.
  You can attempt to undo the Dream Forsaken One throws on you (1 in 100 chance.)
  You can sense a major change in reality, but cannot necessarily do anything about it.
  If you are a demipower or greater, you can attempt to seize one another diety's portfolios.  There is a 1 in 100 chance of success, and a 3 in 4 chance that the diety succeeds in killing your PC.
  Your PC, NPCs or a few others can attempt to permanently gain the ability of Spellfire.  There is a 1 in 100 chance of success.  Your Power's PL increases by 10.
  You may destroy an area the size of a town.  Everything in the area is permanently dead, and all structures are erased from existence.
  You may protect an area the size of a town from 11th level destruction in any form.  You must publicly designate what is being protected, unfortunately.
  You may scry for the exact location of any NPC, object, structure, or other singular thing.  If it is not warded, you locate it automatically.  If it is warded by 11th level magic, you have a 1 in 3 chance of finding it (PCs may not be found this way.)
  You can ward your PC and your NPCs from 11th level scrying.  Or, you can choose to ward an area - an area the size of a town can be warded.
  You can corrupt one NPC of your choice, changing his or her alignment.  That NPC joins a new Power of your choice, or does anything else you wish (including self-destruction.)

  Your Power can attempt any feat that you think would be equivalent in power and scope to any of the above.
  Use your imagination, and think up anything you wish, then submit it to me via e-mail, so I can rule on it.

  - - -

  WHAT CAN YOUR POWER DO WITH 11TH LEVEL MAGIC IN A FEW MINUTES?

  You can create dozens of huge lakes of Oerthblood. (the reverse applies, also)
  You can restore ruined and/or dead soil to life over an area the size of Bissel. (the reverse applies, also)
  You can destroy all veins of Red Goo, and standing pools and lakes of Red Goo, over an area the size of Bissel. (the reverse applies, also)
  You can restore Oerth's natural geography, flora, and fauna over an area of several thousand square miles. (the reverse applies, also)
  You can increase your Player Character's PL by 10.
  You can increase all of your NPC's PLs by 5.
  You can give hundreds of your people the powers of the Tarrasque.  Your Power's PL increases by 100.
  You can raise several Flying Cities, each of which will have spelljamming abilities, plus several 9th level abilities of your choice.
  You can create a Flying City of 10 cubic miles in size.  You control all mundane aspects of the city, and you can create exotic and bizarre alterations, changing reality regarding the city and those in it considerably.  You are limited to 9th level effects in how reality can be changed, but you should be creative and imaginative in those changes, interpreting the rules loosely.
  You and dozens of others can travel forward or backward in time, but you cannot affect or change history or the future.
   You can attempt to locate a known artifact (1 in 10 chance.)
  You can create 1,000 pocket dimensions, size LL.
  Your PC and dozens of others can begin Avangion Metamorphosis.  Your Power's PL increases by 100.
  You can project visions of other realities to thousands of subject creatures (such as showing a medieval person what life is like on modern Terra), and those subject creatures will instantly understand, with possible changes of alignment and personality.
  You can bring sustenance (rain, enriching the soil, etc.) to the natural ecosystem over an area the size of Furyondy.
  You can begin the creation of a new race of beings.  This race can have any powers short of those of the demipowers, singular dragon types, demon lords, tarrasque, etc.
  You can undo the environmental damage of technological inventions, over an area the size of the Union of Oerth.
  You can immediately begin growing a forest over an area the size of Furyondy.
  You can summon the Avatar of any diety, and attempt to compel it to do a service for you (1 in 10 chance.)  It will resent this, usually.
  You can free 100 PL of your undead from Acererak's control.
  You can grant your PC, NPCs, and 11th level army protection from Acererak's attacks and like attacks (including Morganti Blades.)
  You can grant your PC and and hundreds of others psionic abilities (you gain all the psionic classes.)
  You can grant your PC and hundreds of others the ability to cast psionic enchantments.
  You can give your PC and hundreds of others the ability to Shapechange, gaining all the powers of the creature whose form is assumed.  Your Power's PL increases by 100.
  You can expand the Underdark over an area the size of Bissel, for 20 miles down.
  You can see into the future - but once seen, that future must come to pass.  You cannot change it.
  You can resurrect the dead (100 PL worth.)
  You can automatically break an 11th level enchantment upon one creature.
  You can finish creating a Mythal.  It can have any powers of 1st through 9th level, up to several dozen of them, and they are permanent within a 4000 square mile area.
  One of your people can begin functioning as a Deepspawn (gain 100 PL of monsters.)
  You can create hundreds of permanent Gates to other Planes, other parts of the Prime Material Plane, and to Alternate Realities.
  You can summon 100 PL in help from those places.
  You can attempt to undo the Dream Forsaken One throws on you (1 in 10 chance.)
  Your PC, NPCs, and your entire 11th level army can sense a major change in reality, but cannot necessarily do anything about it.
  If you are a demipower or greater, you can attempt to seize one another diety's portfolios.  There is a 1 in 10 chance of success, and a 1 in 2 chance that the diety succeeds in killing your PC.
  Your PC, NPCs, and entire 11th level army can attempt to permanently gain the ability of Spellfire.  There is a 1 in 10 chance of success.  Your Power's PL increases by 100.
  You may destroy an area the size of a city.  Everything in the area is permanently dead, and all structures are erased from existence.
  You may protect an area the size of a city from 11th level destruction in any form.  You must publicly designate what is being protected, unfortunately.
  You may scry for the exact location of several dozen NPCs, items, structures, or other singular objects.  If they are not warded, you locate them automatically.  If they are warded by 11th level magic, you have a 1 in 3 chance of finding them (PCs may not be found this way.)
  You can ward your PC, NPCs, artifacts and relics, extremely important magical items, and about a dozen crucially important structures from 11th level scrying.  You must state what is being warded, unfortunately.
  Or, you can choose to ward an area - an area the size of a city can be warded.
  You can corrupt 10 NPCs of your choice, changing their alignment.  Those NPC joins a new Power of your choice, or do anything else you wish (including self destruction.)

  Your Power can attempt any feat that you think would be equivalent in power and scope to any of the above.
  Use your imagination, and think up anything you wish, then submit it to me via e-mail, so I can rule on it.

  - - -

  WHAT CAN YOUR POWER DO WITH 11TH LEVEL MAGIC IN AN HOUR?

  You can dozens of huge lakes of Oerthblood. (the reverse applies, also)
  You can restore ruined and/or dead soil to life over an area the size of Furyondy. (the reverse applies, also)
  You can destroy all veins of Red Goo, and standing pools and lakes of Red Goo, over an area the size of Furyondy. (the reverse applies, also)
  You can restore Oerth's natural geography, flora, and fauna over an area the size of Bissel. (the reverse applies, also)
  You can calm down the volcanoes and other disturbances, causing the seas of lava to disappear, over an area the size of Bissel. (the reverse applies, also)
  You can completely purify and restore Oerth's atmosphere, removing all dangerous toxins from it, and clearly away the great stratospheric cloud of dust and debris. (the reverse applies, also)
  You can increase your Player Character's PL by 20.
  You can increase all of your NPC's PLs by 10.
  You can give thousands of your people the powers of the Tarrasque.  Your Power's PL increases by 1,000.
  You can raise dozens Flying Cities, each of which will have spelljamming abilities, plus teleport without error and worldwalk abilities, plus a dozen 9th level abilities of your choice.
  You can create a Flying City of 100 cubic miles in size.  You control all mundane aspects of the city, but now you can add truly strange changes in reality regarding the city and all in it.  Common sense and normal thinking should be tossed out the window;  the imagination should run amok.  Although you are still limited to 9th level effects, you should twist the rules beyond recognition, disregarding the spirit of the game, to achieve the effects you want (read:  exotic, wild, shocking, difficult to swallow, overawing.)
  You and hundreds of others can travel forward or backward in time, but you cannot affect or change history or the future.
   You can attempt to locate a known artifact (1 in 3 chance.)
  You can create 10,000 pocket dimensions, size LL.
  Your PC and hundreds of others can continue Avangion Metamorphosis.  Your Power's PL increases by 1,000.
  You can project visions of other realities to hundreds of thousands of subject creatures (such as showing a medieval person what life is like on modern Terra), and those subject creatures will instantly understand, with possible changes of alignment and personality.
  You can bring sustenance (rain, enriching the soil, etc.) to the natural ecosystem over an area the size of Oerik.
  You can continue the creation of a new race of beings.  This race can have any powers short of those of the demipowers, singular dragon types, demon lords, tarrasque, etc.
  You can undo the environmental damage of technological inventions, over an area the size of Oerik.
  You can immediately begin growing a forest over an area the size of the Union of Oerth.
  You can summon the Avatar of any diety, and attempt to compel it to do a service for you (1 in 3 chance.)  It will resent this, usually.
  You can free 1,000 PL of your undead from Acererak's control.
  You can grant your PC, NPCs, 11th level army, and millions of your people protection from Acererak's attacks and like attacks (including Morganti Blades.)
  You can grant your PC and and tens of thousands of others psionic abilities (you gain all the psionic classes.)
  You can grant your PC and tens of thousands of others the ability to cast psionic enchantments.
  You can give your PC and tens of thousands of others the ability to Shapechange, gaining all the powers of the creature whose form is assumed.  Your Power's PL increases by 1,000.
  You can expand the Underdark over an area the size of Furyondy, for 20 miles down.
  You can see into the future - but once seen, that future must come to pass.  You cannot change it.
  You can resurrect the dead (1,000 PL worth.)
  You can automatically break an 11th level enchantment upon hundreds of beings.
  You can finish creating several dozen Mythals.  They can have any powers of 1st through 9th level, up to several dozen of them, and they are permanent within a 4000 square mile area.
  Many of your people can begin functioning as Deepspawn (gain 1,000 PL of monsters.)
  You can create thousands of permanent Gates to other Planes, other parts of the Prime Material Plane, and to Alternate Realities.
  You can summon 1,000 PL in help from those places.
  You can attempt to undo the Dream Forsaken One throws on you (1 in 3 chance.)
  You and your entire 11th level army can automatically sense a major change in reality, but cannot necessarily do anything about it.
  If you are a demipower or greater, you can attempt to seize one another diety's portfolios.  There is a 1 in 3 chance of success, and a 1 in 3 chance that the diety succeeds in killing your PC.
  Your PC, NPCs, your 11th level army, and thousands of your people may attempt to gain Spellfire.  There is a 1 in 10 chance of success. Your Power's PL increases by 1,000.
  You may destroy an area the size of Bissel.  Everything in the area is permanently dead, and all structures are erased from existence.
  You may protect an area the size of Bissel from 11th level destruction in any form.  You must publicly designate what is being protected, unfortunately.
  You may scry the entirety of one Power in the IR, or do scrying for important people and objects across all the Powers of the IR.  You succeed automatically, unless there is 11th level warding, in which case you have a 1 in 3 chance of success.
  You can ward everything of strategic importance in your Power from 11th level scrying.  Or, you can choose to ward an area - an area the size of Bissel can be warded.
  You can corrupt all the NPCs of 5 other Powers of your choice, changing their alignment.  Those NPC joins a new Power of your choice, or do anything else you wish (including self destruction.)
  Or, you may corrupt an entire people, over an area the size of Bissel, or up to several hundred thousand in number.  Success is automatic.

  Your Power can attempt any feat that you think would be equivalent in power and scope to any of the above.
  Use your imagination, and think up anything you wish, then submit it to me via e-mail, so I can rule on it.

  - - -

  WHAT CAN YOUR POWER DO WITH 11TH LEVEL MAGIC IN ONE DAY?

  You can cover an area the size of Bissel with Oerthblood, or create hundreds of lakes of Oerthblood. (the reverse applies, also)
  You can restore ruined and/or dead soil to life over an area the size of the Union of Oerth. (the reverse applies, also)
  You can destroy all veins of Red Goo, and standing pools and lakes of Red Goo, over an area the size of the Union of Oerth. (the reverse applies, also)
  You can restore Oerth's natural geography, flora, and fauna over an area the size of Furyondy. (the reverse applies, also)
  You can calm down the volcanoes and other disturbances, causing the seas of lava to disappear, over an area the size of Furyondy. (the reverse applies, also)
  You can increase your Player Character's PL by 100.
  You can increase all of your NPC's PLs by 50.
  You can give tens of thousands of your people the powers of the Tarrasque.  Your Power's PL increases by 10,000.
  You can raise hundreds of Flying Cities, each of which will have spelljamming abilities, plus translight speed, plus teleport without error and worldwalk abilities, plus several dozens other powers of 9th level of your choice.  These cities can be of any shape you can imagine.
  You can create a single Flying City of 1,000 cubic miles in size (an area roughly the size of New York City.)  Given this long to work on the project, your 11th level army of mages, clerics, psionics, etc. can produce very extreme changes in the fundamental realities governing all aspects of the Flying City and those in it. (read:  outlandish, impossible, unbelievable, ridiculous, absurd, crazy, mind-boggling, staggering.)  The result could be a normal city, or a city out of some beautiful dream, or a city out of some demented nightmare.  You can now build 10th level magic into the Flying City, magnifying the alterations in reality concerning it and all within it by about fivefold.
  Your PC, NPCs, and 11th level army can travel forward or backward in time, but you cannot affect or change history or the future.
   You can attempt to locate a known artifact (3 in 4 chance.)
  You can create pretty much any number of pocket dimensions, size LL.
  Your PC, NPCs, 11th level army, and thousands of others can continue Avangion Metamorphosis.  Your Power's PL increases by 10,000.
  You can project visions of other realities to tens of millions of subject creatures (such as showing a medieval person what life is like on modern Terra), and those subject creatures will instantly understand, with possible changes of alignment and personality.
  You can bring sustenance (rain, enriching the soil, etc.) to the natural ecosystem over an entire planet.
  You can continue the creation of a new race of beings.  This race can have any powers short of those of the demipowers, singular dragon types, demon lords, tarrasque, etc.
  You can undo the environmental damage of technological inventions, over an entire planet.
  You can immediately begin growing a forest over an area the size of the continent of Oerik.
  You can summon the Avatar of any diety, and attempt to compel it to do a service for you (3 in 4 chance.)  It will resent this, usually.
  You can free 10,000 PL of your undead from Acererak's control.
  You can grant your PC, NPCs, 11th level army, and millions of your people protection from Acererak's attacks and like attacks (including Morganti Blades.)
  You can grant your PC, NPCs, 11th level army, and millions of your people psionic abilities (you gain all the psionic classes.)
  You can grant your PC and millions of your people the ability to cast psionic enchantments.
  You can give your PC, NPCs, 11th level army, and hundreds of thousands of your people the ability to Shapechange, gaining all the powers of the creature whose form is assumed.  Your Power's PL increases by 10,000.
  You can create an Underdark (of continental size) where no Underdark existed before.
  Your PC, NPCs, and 11th level army can see into the future - but once seen, that future must come to pass.  You cannot change it.
  You can resurrect the dead (10,000 PL worth.)
  You can automatically break an 11th level enchantment upon tens of thousands of beings.
  You can finish creating several hundred Mythals.  They can have any powers of 1st through 9th level, up to several dozen of them, and they are permanent within a 4000 square mile area.  These Mythals may also have several permanent 10th level powers.
  Thousands of your people can begin functioning as Deepspawn (gain 10,000 PL of monsters.)
  You can create tens of thousands of permanent Gates to other Planes, other parts of the Prime Material Plane, and to Alternate Realities.
  You can summon 10,000 PL in help from those places.
  You can attempt to undo the Dream Forsaken One throws on you (3 in 4 chance.)
  You and your Power's entire population can automatically sense a major change in reality, but cannot necessarily do anything about it.
  If you are a demipower or greater, you can attempt to seize one another diety's portfolios.  There is a 1 in 2 chance of success, and a 1 in 6 chance that the diety succeeds in killing your PC.
  Your PC, NPCs, your 11th level army, and tens of thousands of your people may attempt to gain Spellfire.  There is a 1 in 3 chance of success. Your Power's PL increases by 10,000.
  You may destroy an area the size of Furyondy (think of the Rain of Colorless Fire.)  Everything in the area is permanently dead, and all structures are erased from existence.
  You may protect an area the size of Furyondy from 11th level destruction in any form.  You must publicly designate what is being protected, unfortunately.
  You may scry every Power in the IR, completely and throughly.  You succeed automatically, unless 11th level warding is in place, in which case your success chance is 1 in 3.
  You can ward your entire Power from 11th level scrying, or you can ward an area the size of the Union of Oerth that is not a part of your Power.
  You may corrupt an entire people, over an area the size of Furyondy, or up to several million in number.  Success is automatic.
  You may corrupt several hundred thousand people, or over an area the size of Bissel, in a much more severe way - you may shift them to Shade, undead, Celestials, monsters, elves, humanoids, kender, or anything else you wish them to be.  Success is automatic.
  You can restore the shift in Greyspace's light spectrum, so that the sunlight is yellow again, and everything does not appear in shades of purple, white, black, and grey anymore.

  Your Power can attempt any feat that you think would be equivalent in power and scope to any of the above.
  Use your imagination, and think up anything you wish, then submit it to me via e-mail, so I can rule on it.

  - - -

  WHAT CAN YOUR POWER DO WITH 11TH LEVEL MAGIC IN A WEEK?

  You can cover an area the size of Furyondy with Oerthblood, or create thousands of lakes of Oerthblood. (the reverse applies, also)
  You can restore ruined and/or dead soil to life over an area the size of the continent of Oerik. (the reverse applies, also)
  You can destroy all veins of Red Goo, and standing pools and lakes of Red Goo, over an area the size of the continent of Oerik. (the reverse applies, also)
  You can restore Oerth's natural geography, flora, and fauna over an area the size of the Union of Oerth. (the reverse applies, also)
  You can calm down the volcanoes and other disturbances, causing the seas of lava to disappear, over an area the size of the Union of Oerth. (the reverse applies, also)
  You can increase your Player Character's PL by 200.
  You can increase all of your NPC's PLs by 100.
  You can give hundreds of thousands of your people the powers of the Tarrasque.  Your Power's PL increases by 50,000.
  You can raise thousands of Flying Cities, each of which will have spelljamming, translight speed, teleport without error, and worldwalk abilities, plus dozens of 9th level abilities of your choice, plus 4 to 6 10th level abilities of your choice.  These cities can be of any shape you can imagine.
  You can create a single Flying City of 10,000 cubic miles in size (an area roughly the size of New Jersey.)  You can add about 10 times the 10th level magic to the Flying City, compared with what you could do in only one day, with the resulting alterations to reality being about 10 times greater.
  Your PC, NPCs, 11th level army, and a great part of your people can travel forward or backward in time, but you cannot affect or change history or the future (although they could create an alternate reality by going back in time, thus putting them out of the IR.)
   You can locate a known artifact.
  You can create pretty much any number of pocket dimensions, size LL.
  Your PC, NPCs, 11th level army, and tens of thousands of your people can continue Avangion Metamorphosis.  Your Power's PL increases by 50,000.
  You can project visions of other realities to a billion subject creatures (such as showing a medieval person what life is like on modern Terra), and those subject creatures will instantly understand, with possible changes of alignment and personality.
  You can bring sustenance (rain, enriching the soil, etc.) to the natural ecosystem over all the worlds of a Crystal Sphere.
  You can partially complete the creation of a new race of beings.  This race can have any powers short of those of the demipowers, singular dragon types, demon lords, tarrasque, etc.  Your Power gains 50,000 PL.
  You can undo the environmental damage of technological inventions, over all the worlds of a Crystal Sphere.
  You can immediately begin growing a forest over an entire planet.
  You can summon the Avatar of any diety, and compel it to do a service for you.  It will resent this, usually.
  You can free 100,000 PL of your undead from Acererak's control.
  You can grant your entire population protection from Acererak's attacks and like attacks (including Morganti Blades.)
  You can grant your entire population psionic powers (you gain all the psionic classes.)
  You can grant your entire population the ability to cast psionic enchantments.
  You can give your PC, NPCs, 11th level army, and millions of your people the ability to Shapechange, gaining all the powers of the creature whose form is assumed.  Your Power's PL increases by 50,000.
  You can create an Underdark on a world (like Krynn) that had no Underdark.
  Your entire population can see into the future - but once seen, that future must come to pass.  You cannot change it.
  You can resurrect the dead (50,000 PL worth.)
  You can automatically break an 11th level enchantment upon millions of beings.
  You can create nearly any number of small Mythals.  They can have any powers of 1st through 9th level, up to several dozen of them, and they are permanent within a 4000 square mile area.  These Mythals may also have several permanent 10th level powers.
  Tens of thousands of your people can begin functioning as Deepspawn (gain 50,000 PL of monsters.)
  You can create hundreds of thousands of permanent Gates to other Planes, other parts of the Prime Material Plane, and to Alternate Realities.
  You can summon 50,000 PL in help from those places.
  You can break one of the Dreams Forsaken One throws on your Power.
  You and your Power's entire population can automatically sense a major change in reality, but cannot necessarily do anything about it.
  If you are a demipower or greater, you can attempt to seize one another diety's portfolios.  There is a 3 in 4 chance of success, and a 1 in 10 chance that the diety succeeds in killing your PC.
  Your PC, NPCs, your 11th level army, and hundreds of thousands of your people may attempt to gain Spellfire.  There is a 1 in 2 chance of success. Your Power's PL increases by 50,000.
  You may destroy an area the size of the Union of Oerth.  Everything in the area is permanently dead, and all structures are erased from existence.
  You may protect an area the size of the Union of Oerth from 11th level destruction in any form.  You must publicly designate what is being protected, unfortunately.
  You can establish permanent scrying of every other Power in the IR.  Once this scrying is established, it can never be broken by any means.  If warding is up, you have a 1 in 3 chance of success;  otherwise, success is automatic.
  You can ward your entire power from 11th level scrying, plus you can ward all of your allies ... or you can ward an area the size of the continent of Oerik, but this area cannot include your Power's land or people.
  You may corrupt an entire people, over an area the size of the Union of Oerth, or up to tens of millions in number.  Success is automatic.
  You may corrupt several million people, over an area the size of Furyondy, in a much more severe way - you may shift them to Shade, undead, Celestials, monsters, elves, humanoids, kender, or anything else you wish them to be.  Success is automatic.

  Your Power can attempt any feat that you think would be equivalent in power and scope to any of the above.
  Use your imagination, and think up anything you wish, then submit it to me via e-mail, so I can rule on it.

  - - -

  WHAT CAN YOUR POWER DO WITH 11TH LEVEL MAGIC USING ALL OF TURN 7 (ONE MONTH IC) TO DO IT?

  You can cover an area the size of the continent of Oerik with Oerthblood, or create tens of thousands of lakes of Oerthblood. (the reverse applies, also)
  You can restore ruined and/or dead soil to life over an entire world. (the reverse applies, also)
  You can destroy all veins of Red Goo, and standing pools and lakes of Red Goo, over an entire world. (the reverse applies, also)
  You can restore Oerth's natural geography, flora, and fauna over an area the size of the continent of Oerik. (the reverse applies, also)
  You can calm down the volcanoes and other disturbances, causing the seas of lava to disappear, over an area the size of the continent of Oerik. (the reverse applies, also)
  You can increase your Player Character's PL by 300.
  You can increase all of your NPC's PLs by 150.
  You can give millions of your people the powers of the Tarrasque.  Your Power's PL increases by 100,000.
  You can raise thousands of Flying Cities, each of which will have spelljamming, translight speed, teleport without error, and worldwalk abilities, plus dozens of 9th level abilities of your choice, plus dozens of 10th level abilities of your choice, These cities can be of any shape you can imagine.
  You can create a single Flying City of 100,000 cubic miles in size (an area roughly the size of Texas or France, I believe.)  You can add 100 times the 10th level magic to the Flying City, compared with what you could do in only one day, with the resulting alterations to reality being about 100 times greater.  You can also add the first 11th level effect, producing some deity-level reality alterations within the Flying City (read:  game-breaking, beyond the scope of D&D, arbitrary changes in the most fundamental assumptions of rping games, playing God.)
  Your entire population can travel forward or backward in time, but you cannot affect or change history or the future (although they could create an alternate reality by going back in time, thus putting them out of the IR.)
   You can locate 1 to 6 known artifacts.
  You can create pretty much any number of pocket dimensions, size LL.
  Your PC, NPCs, 11th level army, and hundreds of thousands of your people can continue Avangion Metamorphosis.  Your Power's PL increases by 100,000.
  You can project visions of other realities to the population of an entire Crystal Sphere (such as showing a medieval person what life is like on modern Terra), and those subject creatures will instantly understand, with possible changes of alignment and personality.
  You can bring sustenance (rain, enriching the soil, etc.) to the natural ecosystem over all the Crystal Sphere involved in the IR.
  You can complete the creation of a new race of beings.  This race can have any powers short of those of the demipowers, singular dragon types, demon lords, tarrasque, etc.  Your Power gains 100,000 PL.
  You can undo the environmental damage of technological inventions, over all the Crystal Spheres in the IR.
  You can immediately begin growing forests over all the worlds in all the Crystal Spheres in the IR.
  You can summon all the Avatars of any one diety, and compel them to fight for your Power for the entire next Turn.  The deity will usually resent this.
  You can free 1,000,000 PL of your undead from Acererak's control.
  You can grant the entire population of a world protection from Acererak's attacks and like attacks (including Morganti Blades.)
  You can grant the entire population of a world psionic powers (you gain all the psionic classes.)
  You can grant the entire population of a world the ability to cast psionic enchantments.
  You can give your entire population the ability to Shapechange, gaining all the powers of the creature whose form is assumed.  Your Power's PL increases by 100,000.
  You can create an Underdark on all the worlds of a Crystal Sphere, where no Underdarks existed before.
  You can cause the entire population of a world to  see into the future - but once seen, that future must come to pass.  You cannot change it.
  You can resurrect the dead (100,000 PL worth.)
  You can automatically break an 11th level enchantment upon your entire population.
  You can create nearly any number of small Mythals.  They can have any powers of 1st through 9th level, up to several dozen of them, and they are permanent within a 4000 square mile area.  These Mythals may also have more than a dozen permanent 10th level powers.
  Hundreds of thousands of your people can begin functioning as Deepspawn (gain 100,000 PL of monsters.)
  You can create millions of permanent Gates to other Planes, other parts of the Prime Material Plane, and to Alternate Realities.
  You can summon 100,000 PL in help from those places.
  You can break one of the Dreams Forsaken One throws, over an entire Crystal Sphere.
  You can cause the population of an entire world to automatically sense a major change in reality, but they cannot necessarily do anything about it.
  If you are a demipower or greater, you can attempt to seize one another diety's portfolios.  There is a 7 in 8 chance of success, and a 1 in 100 chance that the diety succeeds in killing your PC.
  Your PC and entire population may attempt to gain the ability of Spellfire.  There is a 3 in 4 chance of success. Your Power's PL increases by 100,000.
  You may destroy an area the size of the continent of Oerik.  Everything in the area is permanently dead, and all structures are erased from existence.
  You may protect an area the size of the continent of Oerik from 11th level destruction in any form.  You must publicly designate what is being protected, unfortunately.
  You can establish permanent scrying of every other Power in the IR.  Once this scrying is established, it can never be broken by any means.   Furthermore, success is automatic, regardless of 11th level warding or any other effort at defense.
  You may corrupt an entire people, over an area the size of the continent of Oerik, or several hundred million in number.
  You may corrupt tens of millions, over an area the size of the Union of Oerth or Humanoid Alliance, in a much more severe way - you may shift them to Shade, undead, Celestials, monsters, elves, humanoids, kender, or anything else you wish them to be.  Success is automatic.

  Your Power can attempt any feat that you think would be equivalent in power and scope to any of the above.
  Use your imagination, and think up anything you wish, then submit it to me via e-mail, so I can rule on it.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*URGENT TO ALL WHO HAVE YET TO SEND IN ATTACK STATEMENTS*

IF YOU HAVE NOT YET POSTED YOUR ATTACK FOR DAY 4, DO SO AS SOON AS POSSIBLE.

  IN 6 HOURS, I AM RESOLVING COMBAT FOR DAY 4.

  EVERY ATTACK COUNTS, ESPECIALLY YOURS.

  NOT EVERY PLAYER HAS YET SENT ME THEIR ATTACK AND DEFENSE STATEMENTS.


----------



## Anabstercorian

*I'm so frickin cocky, I pose my moves publicly.  Hoo ha*

<< We play to win, Legion of Dread.  We will *kick your ass.*  We are the forces of creation and life, all ethics aside.  You are the forces of destruction and entropy.  Our conflict is as natural and inevitable as the cycle of birth and death.  But this time, birth shall win, as it never has before! >>

He raises his hands, crackling with thunderous psionic power, and he, along with hundreds of other postIllithid, raise their voices high.

*<< Let there be life. >>*

The stuff of the stars boils and writhes beneath them, and gives off great burning gouts of stellar plasma.  Slowly, vast waves of burning hydrogen gather together in to enormous bulges, like lesions of fire, and then burst, revealing titanic forms hundreds of feet high formed of pure psionic force and stellar fire.

We live.  Command us, Creator. 

Anabstercorian calls out.

<< Creatures!  I proclaim thee to be named the Starbearers.  You are commanded to strike out with your cleansing flame and glorious light and undo the horror of the Red Goo. >>

It shall be thus, Creator.  All glory to Ilsensine. 

And the creatures closed themselves and began to thrum with energy.

<< The stars are in my favor, Phibrizzo.  You shall face righteous defeat for your atrocity. >>

=============

*11th Level Actions This Round *

Level 4 Attack by the Starbearers: Destroy the Red Army. (Overwhelming wave of positive energy that releases them from their fate.)
Level 4 Attack by the Knights of Neraka: Destroy the Red Army. (Also a positive energy wave.
Both of them put up a Level 4 defense over themselves.
11th Level Wonder: Creation of the Starbearers


----------



## William Ronald

Hazen turns to Larissa Hunter, Mayor of Dyvers, and speaks softly.  They are walking rapidly through the Great Hall of the Kevellond League.

"So know we fight against those who would damn our worlds.  I think the truth about many of the great nations shall be revealed today, based on where they stand."

"Even if we do not fall into the Domains of Dread, many will die."

"You'ce done all you can," says Larissa.  "You have the greater majority of the powers of many worlds standing with you on this.  Sadly, some fools can only see making everyone else miserable in order to claim victory."

"Such things are to be expected, Larissa." Hazen says.  "Free will is a great gift and a terrible responsibility, to quote Orrin Rilanth.  Sadly, some people will chose to oppress their brothers rather than lift them up with them."

"Do we at least know where this new Shade faction stands?" Larissa asks.

"No.  Clearly they knew something.  It does not bode well that they refused to volunteer this knowledge before asking about a price.  Still, I can hope.  I can hope  that this change in leadership is not a complex ruse."


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*URGENT FROM THE DM*

ANY POWERS THAT HAVE NOT YET DECLARED ATTACKS, DO SO IMMEDIATELY.

  I know Zelda declared an Attack.  
  She posted it two threads back.
  Can anyone find her Declaration?

  TOKIWONG, I NEED YOUR ATTACK/DEFENSE STATEMENT.
  IF I RECEIVE NO STATEMENT, I WILL PLAY YOUR POWER UNTIL YOU RETURN.


----------



## William Ronald

*Zelda*

Hi, Edena:

I checked two threads back.  The only reference to Zelda's attack was that you confirmed that you had received it.

I want to say it was a level 3 or 4 attack on the Black Brotherhood.  I e-mailed her, but it is very early in the morning in Finland.  I have also asked creamsteak if he knows what was her target and strength of attack.

Sadly, there will be massive casualties in this part of the IR.  Peace cannot work when a few parties want the annihilation or the subjugation of everyone else.

Edited:  On the previous thread, you had Zelda’s Thillronian Alliance - 100% intact 10 (CDG TOKIWONG’S EMPIRE OF IUZ)/10.

However, I was under the impression that she was fighting the Black Brotherhood.  I have tried to e-mail her, but she is unlikely to respond before the attacks are resolved because of the time differential.

Perhaps you could treat her attack as on the Black Brotherhood.  It seemed that she was ready to help avenge the losses Venus suffered.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*The Twilight*

It is a beautiful winter day in Faerun, Maztica, and Kara-Tur.
  Under the green sky, balmy tropical conditions prevail clear to the pole.
  The friendly sun shines down, pleasant and gentle at this time of year.
  Over the polar region, a million stars shine down upon the dormant forests there.

  In Zakhara, it is summer, and the moonsoon season has arrived, bringing brief powerful thunderstorms which interrupt the heating of the blazing sun.

  Selune, in her blue-green beauty, shines down upon Toril.
  Luna, where the Scro Star League comes to trade, also shines down in white, green, and blue glory.

  Nobody is watching.
  There are no people standing outside, feeling the summer breezes, the gentle warmth, or the fiery sun of Zakhara.
  There are no shoppers heading to market.
  There is no market to go to:  all the markets are closed.
  All forms of communication - satellite, airwave, cable, magical, are broadcasting Emergency Statements.
  Nobody is listening.

  Abandoned homes sit, the lights still turned on, the doors left open, the appliances still running.
  Meals sit half eaten.
  Drinks sit untouched, or spilled, and in many cases the delicate glasses and tableware are shattered all over the floors.

  Pets sit abandoned, bewildered, wondering where their owners went, or running through the opened doors are wandering through the streets.

  They are not in danger of being run over.
  The streets are empty.
  The wreckage of millions of vehicles bears mute testimony to the final panic that came and went.
  Bodies of the dead, and some still alive but unable to move, litter the ghostly streets, and the pavement is covered in blood.

  Great skyscrapers loom into the air, all their lights on, their power systems functioning, air conditioning creating a pleasant atmosphere inside.
  But there is nobody to enjoy that atmosphere, and the great buildings are empty.

  No people watch over the Preservation Combines, which have worked all these years to infuse the native flora and fauna with health and strength, their sacred duty to protect the forests and their inhabitants.
  No people sit in the power stations, insuring the steady flow of Technomagical Energy to the billions who depend on it.
  No people are working to create the energy anyways, so the power stations won't be running long anyways.

  No people are monitoring the vast, underground greenhouses that feed the population of the nations of Oerth.
  The plants are being drowned where the sprinklers were left on, or drying up where they are not being watered.
  There is nobody there to care now.

  No ships of commerce put out of port, either by sea or by spelljammer, by spaceport or by teleportation.
  Huge cargoes of imports from hundreds of worlds sit on the docks, some of them priceless in value.
  There is nobody to guard them.  The guards left long ago.

  Empty papers and debris, garbage and containers, blow down the empty streets of Toril, but nobody comes to pick them up, and the electronic monitors that would have detected the mess are long since shut down.

  Fires burn out of control in many places, slowly spreading to become firestorms.
  Homes, businesses, and even some of the great skyscrapers go up in flames.
  No firefighters or magical preservers come to fight the fires.
  There is nobody left, in most cases, to even see the fires.

  They are crying.
  In the crowded bedlam of the shelters of the Church of Mercy, people by the countless millions weep, or they sit and stare, or they talk about nonsensical things in a desperate effort to not think about the reality hanging over them.
  Brittle efforts at humor are made, which are greeted by equally brittle laughter, which ends with bitter, sad looks from all involved, and then dies into silence.

  Some people marry.
  They were in love, and they want to marry the one they love before the end.
  The tears of joy are mingled with the tears of sadness from hundreds of onlookers.

  Some people cavort in mad festivals, or orgies, heedless of all else, engorging themselves with wine or seriously disabling substances, harming themselves - maybe even killing themselves, but they do not care anymore.

  The soldiers stand dejectedly, offering no help and less comfort.
  However, there are very few soldiers.  These are the loyal ones, the ones who would not shirk their duty to protect their people.
  Most of the soldiers ran away, and hid in deep bunkers under the ground or in magically protected places.

  - - -

  This is what it is like, across all of Toril.
  Across all of Oerth.
  Across all of Krynn.
  Across all of Athas.
  Across all of Mystara.

  Across Selune and Luna, Toril's moons.
  Across all the other planets of Realmspace.
  Across Celune, Oerth's moon.
  Across all the worlds of Greyspace.
  Across all the worlds of Krynnspace.

  Everyone knows.
  Everyone knows the end is coming.
  The silence in communications does not fool anyone;  they know the dark truth.
  The end is at hand.

  Even the kender sit in silence, faces dark and fatal.

  Elf, dwarf, gnome, halfling, human, neoillithid, phaerimm, orc, goblin, bugbear, kobold, mull, thri-kreen, giant, kender, ogre, minotaur;  they all sit and wait for what they cannot stop, and they cannot survive.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Hellmaster Phibrizzo ignores everyone elses whining as he laughs from within...taking initiative he goes to the demon lords...

"I am Domain Lord Phibrizzo, I know you crave power much, 11th level magic, and I will help you with that...what's more though, is that once everyone enters Ravenloft in my domain, they will lose their 11th level magic and you will be able to gain it, power over your opposition, is that what you desire?  Right now I am battling, the angels will be your playthings, that I guarantee...come, serve my domain and you shall be one of the most prominent races!  Forget about the pitiful humans, I will bring infernal fires upon these lands like so many other lands, I will grant you the power you deserve, join me!"


He will also send his image to the Githyanki Lich Queen,

"You have asked for action, and now you have found it, evil has won and you know it!  Bring your legions, let them come and they will be the army of my domain, you will be worshipped by the ones who sought to kill you and you will be a part of this evil!  Look at your allies, the Union of Oerth, sure, they are powerful and crafty, but look how they align themselves with those who stand for good!  You know the truth in my words, you know they have only manipulated you, become a part of Acererak and Myrkul...as well as the strongest undead in Ravenloft, join the fight and help the cause of evil!"

(We will also be saving up amass gold pieces for something later on....)


----------



## Mr. Draco

Three things:

*EDENA: How is the cydian metamorphoses going along?  Also, have we had any success with the nightfighters or is it still too early?  I need to know this because of invasion plans.

*Lich Queen: The hellmaster knows all is lost.  His 9 or 10 allies stand with him, and all they have managed to accomplish is to unite the remainder of the multiverse against them.  In other words, they have secured their own destruction.  Meanwhile the Union of Worlds has secured its own life! (Edena, we tell the Lich queen about the progress of our cydian project, our colonization, our nightfighter project, and our new allies)  Now is the time your majesty!  Bring the remainder of your forces and join the fight against the Legion of Dread.  As for the one known as Acererak?  He is a fool and shall soon be eliminated.  I have seen to it.  By this time two days from now he will be naught but a mention in a history book.

*ALL FACTIONS: The Union of Worlds hereby officially claims dibs on kicking Acererak's poor little undead donkey.  Let us deal with him.  He didn't learn months earlier and he will get no second chance now.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

*Smiles*  Acererak is not simply Acererak, Acererak is a combination of him and Myrkul...and possibly another or so powerful undead lord... 

Edit-Hellmaster will note that when, not if, they go to Ravenloft, the Union of Oerth will lose all its magic, psionics, technology, etc.. and that only the allies of Phibrizzo will retain their power...


----------



## Mr. Draco

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> **Smiles*  Acererak is not simply Acererak, Acererak is a combination of him and Myrkul...and possibly another or so powerful undead lord...
> 
> Edit-Hellmaster will note that when, not if, they go to Ravenloft, the Union of Oerth will lose all its magic, psionics, technology, etc.. and that only the allies of Phibrizzo will retain their power... *




Acererak is both a fool and a weakling.  The same now goes for the hellmaster.  Who else would make such blatant moves and allow his enemies to ally against him?

Edena, one of the anti-red goo emotions is justice, right?  If it is, then this war on the part of the forces allied against the Legion of Dread should be working against the red goo and the mists just because they are fighting for justice AND sacrificing their lives so that others may live (selflessness).  Now, the actions of the Legion of Dread may work for the mists, but the actions of all others should work against them.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

CRUCIALLY IMPORTANT TO CREAMSTEAK:

  Sanctus Punitor, in the Nine Hells, you have found the Shield you sought.
  It is sitting there right in front of you now.

  - - -

  To Mr. Draco:

  The Cydian Metamorphosis project continues.
  However, it will not affect the Attack/Defense situation for the next 3 days.

  - - -

  To Sollir:

  The emissary of the League of Warlords to the Githyanki is killed instantly, before he even has a chance to enter the building, much less talk with anyone.

  However, the demons harken to the words of the emissary of the League of Warlords.
  Infuriated at the action of the Church of Mercy, they are ready to take action.

  They state that they will sacrifice a large number of their lesser kind (read:  the unfortunate Petitioners) as fodder to be turned into a second Red Army.

  In return, they want the League of Warlords to send mages to the Abyss, there to stay.
  These mages will teach them the magical secrets - ALL of the magical secrets, including 11th level magic - known to the League of Warlords.

  The demons cannot gain 11th level magic this Turn, and thus cannot themselves participate in the fighting.

  However, they CAN send you several million Petitioners, and allow the Red Army to have it's way with them, thus creating a Second Red Army.

  This can be done now, prior to the resolution of Attacks and Defenses, and you can state Attacks and Defenses for this Second Red Army.

  However, you must agree to their terms, and you must do so now.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

(I think a blatant move is deserved for 6 turns of deceiving, don't you think?   Hellmaster's plans are finally blooming...)


----------



## Alyx

The wind is howling.  A brilliant cacophony of magic has risen throughout the worlds, throughout the multiverse.  Once more a sweeping fire of arcane powers will wash upon and over the rocky backbones of nations.

Somewhere on Oerth lies an island.  A glowing, heavily layered shield is risen over it, a defience against whatever may come.  A lake of Oerthblood covers the center of this isle, and in the middle of this lake on a breath of land stands the Red Elf.

He is not alone.  A true dragon stands behind him, wings outstreched; a gesture of hollow defence.  On the dragon is a man, who flickers occasionally and seems somewhat...different every time.  Small changes, with a result unforeseen.  And to Jand's side sends his oldest ally and friend, Anfaren of the Lendore Isles - Archcleric and now first ambassador of the Sunrise Alliance.

'The odds are that we shall weather this array of attacks.' Anfaren says, quietly.

'Perhaps that is so,' Jand responds.  'But what of those people, those nations that are now doomed?  What of those nations not content in their safety, berefit of a defence to the coming storm?'

The man on the dragon speaks; 'They will die.'

The dragon adds; 'And part of the multiverse will die with them.'

And Jand responds 'May their souls find escape, somehow.'

The island shudders, as somewhere the attacks begin.  Comets rain accross the sky.  The war has begun again, and this time will be all the worse.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

I agree if this wouldn't hurt my 11th level magic to an extent (aka, more than -2 penalty to my attacks/defenses, if at all) and I will send some from my Unseelie faction.

The new army's actions will be sent to you now...


----------



## Mr. Draco

Edena, I wanted to know the progress not for the attacks/defenses, but for an invasion.  An old style invasion like we had before turn 7 began.  The idea here is that the other army's 11th level casting mages are occupied, as are those of my army, so now i send the army itself to fight.  Is it too early to find out any progress on the nightfighter project?


----------



## Animus Abdicerer

The shield is in the nine hells? Well that isn't right... I thought the DMG had an error in it that said it was in the "three hells" which could more easily be interpreted as Hades than the nine hells.

Hmmm... I am curious... This could be very helpful, right?

William, Alliance members, and anyone with an opinion:

1) Is it a trick by the Demons or Devils to get back at me?

2) Is it a reward for housing the civilians in the church of Mercy, and for siding with the good guys?

3) Should I take the shield now that I have found it?

I have to get offline till about 9:15 now... so when I get back I will make my decision. I am reluctant to "just take it" if its just sitting out there, but it could just be luck (like the DM was rolling to see if I found it on each day).


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Mr. Draco, if I remember, ALL of your forces are dedicated to looking at other crystal spheres and cultivating your alliances...as per one of Serpentine's recent posts...


----------



## Mr. Draco

Edena, one more thing that just came to my mind.  A while back you said that there was a race, a MORTAL race that could successfully oppose and fight back against the dark powers.  Also, you mentioned that it could be summonned from within, and said that we all should know what you were talking about.  However, I have no idea what you were referring to, if it's possible, could you tell me?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

(helpless look)

  Mr. Draco, I haven't had time to properly read your plans.
  All my time and effort has been spent on preparing for the Attacks and Defenses.

  I am making a Ruling now, however:

  You have raised an Army of 1,000 PL with this project.
  This army, and the Githyanki Army (another 1,000 PL) are ready to march.

  - - -

  WARNING!!!

  Mr. Draco, the race in question are the taraakians.
  I wonder who in the IR has ever heard the word? (muses)

  And yes, they can be called, from within.
  Now that you know of them, you can call them.

  However, they are EXTREMELY DANGEROUS.
  They in no way will serve the Union of Oerth, once they appear.
  They will arrive, determine for themselves the situation, then mete out justice (and retribution) as they see fit.
  They are as likely to attack the Union of Oerth for what they see as past crimes, as they are to attack Sollir for what he has done.
  They MIGHT decide to obliterate EVERYONE who committed ANYTHING that could be even be CONCEIVABLY conscrued as an evil act.

  With 12th level magic, they can launch an Attack of FOURTY, and a Defense of FOURTY, each and every day.

  Finally, they will not arrive today.
  They would arrive tomorrow.

  Are you SURE you wish to summon this race?


----------



## Creamsteak

The post above is my bad: Animus Abdicerer is my name in Gnomeworks Psionicle game. I confirm that I, creamsteak, posted the article above.


----------



## Mr. Draco

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *Mr. Draco, if I remember, ALL of your forces are dedicated to looking at other crystal spheres and cultivating your alliances...as per one of Serpentine's recent posts... *




Nope.  That post said that 15,000PL was being diverted to colonization purposes.  If you truly believe that is the limit of the PL we have you are in for a serious surprise.  (we've spent so far 6 hour long 11th level actions to create cydians, and whenever the nightfighter project begins to pay off it should jump more.  plus we have our groundpounder generators to encourage VERY fast breeding/development.)


----------



## Mr. Draco

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *(helpless look)
> 
> Mr. Draco, I haven't had time to properly read your plans.
> All my time and effort has been spent on preparing for the Attacks and Defenses.
> 
> I am making a Ruling now, however:
> 
> You have raised an Army of 1,000 PL with this project.
> This army, and the Githyanki Army (another 1,000 PL) are ready to march. *




cool.  

hey, the githyanki lich queen wouldn't happen to know 11th level magic, would she?

One last thing, sollir thanks for reminding me about this, EVERY PL available to the Union of Worlds is coming home to fight.  This includes warriors from EVERY COLONY AND NATION under our jurisdiction.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*TO ALYX*

Alyx, you have your Second Power now.
  What is it doing?

  - - -

  I have located Zelda's instructions.
  Someone is going to be real happy when he sees them.

  - - -

  The Lich Queen does not have 11th level magic.

  She would love it if you would give her the PL to research it (assuming anyone survives to see Turn 8.)


----------



## The Forsaken One

Mr draco creation of a new races takes a full turn and brings you 100,000 PL as per the rules IIRC.

Same as I am gonna get 100,000 PL  (exept that it doubles ) for my new race the Adelanti.



Btw, Edena can you be attacked on Athas if there is no magic at all now that I think of it?
And can I locate the Hellmaster and Acererak?

If I can locate them they will have a 40,000 PL PC knocking at their door.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

As Tokiwong is not responding, I am taking control of his two Powers, for this day only.

  I will post the Resolution of Attacks and Defenses in 2 hours.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

*wonders what miniscule of a percentage would it take for him to drop a Red Pudding bomb ontop of the Union of Oerth...*

Phibrizzo smiles, "Now comes the chaos..."

Acererak/Myrkul casts an illusion upon himself-giving himself a pleasing, handsome and happy apperance, and with his deific powers he broadcasts throughout as many parts of Oerth, Toril, Krynn, and Mystara as he can... (Oerth and Toril mainly)

"Do not despair, for those who worship and ally with Phibrizzo will be spared from all destruction, all harm when we enter his domain, you will be spared from the unnecessary destruction, your families will be spared...rise up, take arms against your own nations, for you all are now of one nation, of Lord Phibrizzo's Domain...a place where you will find your happiness and your cares would cease, take up arms now and settle peacefully later...resist...and not even the gods can save you.  I offer you salvation, ignore your delusional leaders and serve us!"

(OOC-This is of course, a lie, but the people don't know that but I bet the mists will just love a highly broadcasted lie...)


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Kaboom, for your past help with the red puddings we offer your PC Thayadon Fasfoni and his faction to be prominent in Ravenloft as long as you aid us.

The same goes for Alzem, who will be our military general if he accepts.


----------



## The Forsaken One

And how do you think of the mists reacting to the 11th level rebuilding of 2 worlds now in total order and peace.

Just building, constructing, peace and order. How would they like that 2 worlds wide?

And what do you think they think about the Scro Starleague carppet bombing every world they can that has been infected with positive energy nukes and you bet we got plenty to spare.

And what about out Agent Oerth that we are spraying everywhere.
(as in agent orange from vietnam but now Agent Oerth  Thank Kalanyr for the great name and Idea).


----------



## Mr. Draco

*Pulling out all the stops...*

*IMPORTANT, EVERYBODY READ*

This mental sending is sent to every faction not a part of the Legion of Dread with a large container (about 1000 gallons).
--------------------
The Union of Worlds has come to the descision that, due to the rather desperate situation we are now in, one of our secret research projects must come to light so that it can benefit us all, and perhaps save lives.

Encased in the container are microbes.  These microbes were designed by the Union in our early stages of experimentation with controlled gravity/electromagnetism.

These microbes are symbiants and have no negative effect on their host at all.

They however do give their host several abilities.  These are:

*Gravity sight- the ability to perceive gravatic fields as through sight.
*Electromagnetism sight- the ability to perceive electromagnetic fields as through sight.
*Gravity control- the ability to manipulate local gravatic fields (can change nearby gravity fields with about as much force as someone with 5 strength can change their environment.  this can be used as a form of telekinesis)
*Electromagnetism control- the ability to manipulate local electromagnetic fileds (can change nearby electromagnetic fields with about as much force as someone with 5 strength can change their environment.  this can be used as a form of telekinesis)

These microbes are extremely quick at self-replicating.  All that must be done to gain their use is to spread (by air) the container throughout ventilation systems/open air/etc.  The microbes sustain a slight telepathic net among themselves.  This allows them to coordinate themselves within a host (basically allowing each microbe to assist a different nerve/etc).  Even creatures as sensitive to telepathic nets as illithid are not bothered by it in any manner.

Also, these microbes draw a very slight amount of energy from their host.  However, this energy is miniscule, and as tested, poses no danger to the host.  (think one ATP molecule per hundred microbes)  

This of course is your choice if you wish to use them.

-The Union of Worlds
--------------------
The main benefit for the use of the microbes would be in fighting.  For instance, you could manipulate the gravity fields and knock/slow an adversary's sword slightly, leaving them open for an attack they would otherwise have been able to guard.  It could also be useful for deflecting bullets off of their trajectories/etc.  However, i must stress, it does not allow you invulnerability/matrix-like ability/etc.  If you choose to use it, it will help.  It won't help an extraordinary amount, but it will help somewhat.  Right now, i think we can all use all the help we can get.


EDENA: the Union of Worlds will begin spreading the microbes throughout every world we have reached and our own population.


----------



## kaboom

Edena, what could I do if my entire power was to use their life force to fuel an 11th level spell?


----------



## Mr. Draco

Edena, the Union IS NOT summoning the taraakians (sp?).  We may in the future, but for now we are not.  I was just curious.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

With regret, I must state that, although the microbes will most certainly affect any manner of warfare below 11th level, they will not affect the course of the Attack/Defense Dueling or Coup de Grace Attacks by an 11th level Power.
  11th Level Magic is too strong, too overwhelming.  It can be used to stop the microbes dead in their tracks.

  However, if you Disarm an enemy of 11th level magic, THAT is another matter.
  Your microbes could be used to devastating effect then.

  However, as long as your foe has 11th level magic, well ... you need to get RID of that 11th level magical capability first.
  Thus the Dueling.

  - - -

  Forsaken One, bad news.

  Agent Oerth is a REALLY GREAT idea, but there is not time to spread it before the current round of Attacks and Defenses goes off.

  Furthermore, as with the microbes above, it cannot stop 11th level magic.
  11th level magic is just so (deleted) powerful.
  You need to Disarm the foe, get rid of his or her 11th level magic.
  THEN you can be free to use Agent Oerth to purify the world.

  - - -

  I think this point needs to be made again, because everyone seems to be missing it:

  You need to deal with the 11th Level Threat FIRST.
  Only THEN is the danger from Ravenloft potentially averted.
  Only THEN are all your other Projects safe, and you can continue them in peace.

  That is why I am concentrating what energy and strength I still have, as DM, on the 11th Level Dueling.
  Because 11th level magic is a supreme weapon.
  If your foe has this supreme weapon, NOTHING you build, and nothing you create, is safe.  

  I have ardently advocated, openly and subtly, that people should concentrate on Attacks and Defenses, until the matter of 11th level magic was resolved.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Kaboom, you could automatically destroy one (and only one) enemy Power of your choice.
  You would select the means of destruction (you could just imprison them all.)

  Or ...

  You could bring back one (and only one) Power that has been destroyed by 11th level magic.
  This Power would be fully restored.

  Either way, your Power, Kaboom, would be totally annihilated, your Player Character would be permanently killed, and you would be restricted back to your Sky-Sea League only (which does not have 11th level magic.)

  Since your Power is the Nations of the Chosen of Mystra, it could have major repurcussions across all of Realmspace, if your Power self-destructs.
  It could seriously harm Mystra, or cause massive damage to the Weave.


----------



## Mr. Draco

EDENA: so you can't conduct normal warfare along with 11th level warfare?  I was assuming that if my mages and my enemies mages were busy conducting 11th level duels, then our non-11th level armies could fight without using 11th level magic.


----------



## Mr. Draco

Edena: i think i forgot to mention in the attack/defense email that our (union of Oerth/HA/corrupted allies) method of attack is imprisonment.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*AN OPEN LETTER TO EVERYONE IN THE IR*

We can stop.

  We can stop now.

  If we stop, all that you have created in 3 IRs will remain, preserved.

  Alyx will have his Sunrise Alliance and the Dragon Isles.
  The Church of Toril will stand tall.

  Anabstercorian will have his Penumbral Hub, in all it's glory.

  Alzem will have his shining Celestial Army and his two Hope Isles.

  Black Omega will have the Faerie and the wondrous Underworld Forest of the Vesve.

  Creamsteak will have his Mana Fortress, ungodly in it's incredible might.
  The Church of Mercy will stand tall.

  Dagger, loyal ally of the Alliance of Oerth to the end, will retain the Kingdom of Ulek.

  Although Darkness is no longer with us, the Baklunish-Esmerin Alliance will remain, along with their unique and ghastly discoveries about necromancy and self-defense.

  Mr. Draco and Serpenteye will retain their mighty Union of the Worlds, and the Pantheon, and their colonies, ruled over by the God Emperor and Kas.

  Festy Dog will still play the money-hungry Scro Star League.
  And his Under-Oerth Alliance will still be searching for ancient secrets under the Sea of Dust.

  Forsaken One's Hive Cluster will grow stronger, and create more Broods, and all his creative inventions will come to light.

  Although Forrester is not with us now, the Humanoid Alliance will stand tall, knowing it defending it's leader, champion, and hero, and probably they will reconcile with the UC, and perhaps even there will be peace between UC, HA, and the Union of the Worlds.

  GnomeWorks Lortmil Technomancy will continue to uncover incredible secrets from the Second City of the Gods.

  Kaboom's Chosen of Mystra will continue to grace Toril (some might not call it gracing Toril, I suppose) and his Isle of the Phoenix will yet rise tall and proud out of the Solnor Ocean.

  Kalanyr's Alliance of the Elves of Dneiper, the Drow of Oerth, and the Yuan-Ti, will flourish (and, with the Yuan-Ti, give a new definition to the word French-Kissing.)

  Maudlin is no longer with us, but Acererak will happily blend in with the Negative Material Plane.
  He won't bother Oerth anymore ... he has achieved what he sought.

  Melkor will find that Ravenloft has indigestion with Lord Melkor, and spits him out.
  The Shade will remain, along with their gigantic city (the size of New York, and growing), and the Church of Shade will endure.

  'O Skoteino's great cube city (ala the Borg) will be completed, and the assimilation with the Hive will be completed.

  Mina will return to Krynn and it's affairs, leaving Oerth in peace.  I am betting Paladine will return to deal with her (I don't know until the book comes out, of course, in June.)

  Reprisal's creation, the magnificent United Commonwealth of Toril, the cumulation of all the efforts of the 2nd IR, will remain, slightly smaller, but nevertheless vast, powerful, enlightened, a nation at peace, a paradise for it's people, a beckon of tolerance and civilization.

  Rhialto's Black Brotherhood will remain, to everyone's grumbling.

  Sollir's deadly forces will remain.  If you stop, that is a prerequisite, of course.
  However, Sollir can state he is halting the assault on the hundreds of Crystal Spheres.
  THAT would be a prerequisite for stopping.
  The damage Sollir caused CAN be cured, and the deaths he caused can be reversed, given enough time, 11th level magic, and a willingness to work hard to accomplish this end.

  Tokiwong's fiendish and clever Empire of Iuz, and the magnificent Eternal Empire of Oerth, will remain, much to the annoyance of many, and the delight of others.

  Uvenelei's very staunchly good Power - staunchly ethical, and a very loyal ally of the Alliance of Oerth - will thrive and grow, and the secrets of Arlon will be theirs.

  Venus's Emerald Order will grow and flourish, and Oerth will be a green-blue world again.
  All the harm caused by the war will be repaired.
  The Blood Waste will be healed, and the Welkwood and Wild Coast returned to life.

  William's lofty and altruistic power, the Kevellond League, will recover from all the war, and Hazen will find peace at last.

  Zelda's Thillronian Alliance will finally know peace, too.
  Erg-Noth (I hope that spelling is right) will finally be able to take a rest.

  Although Zouron is not with us, the Eternal Order will forge true friendship with the people of AnaKeris and Aquaria, and perhaps one day true friendship with the Union of the Worlds and the Alliance of Oerth.

  All of this could be, if we stop now.

  - - -

  If we do not stop ...
  If we continue ...
  I must resolve the Attacks.

  You will see mass destruction.
  You will see Powers obliterated.
  You WILL see your creativity and your projects destroyed, all your work ruined.
  You will see war on a scale that dwarfs anything that has happened up until now.

  I know.  I have the completed list of Attacks and Coup de Graces in front of me right now.

  Prepare to be hurt.
  Prepare to see your efforts wiped out.
  Prepare to be angered.
  Prepare to see it all go down the drain.

  I'm not joking, folks.
  I have seen the declarations, and they are bad.
  I'm not kidding about 50 billion deaths.

  Prepare to remember the IR as the game in which you built up a beautiful conception, built many creative things, then saw them all (probably, in your mind, totally unfairly) destroyed.
  Just destroyed.
  Gone.

  - - -

  I need a vote.
  Do we stop?
  Or do we continue?

  The choice is yours.

  I wanted you to appreciate what it means to go on.
  You already appreciate what it would mean to stop.

  I am not offering this because I am tired.
  I am not offering this because I am burned-out.
  I am not offering this because I am angry.
  I am not offering this to protect any one person.

  I am offering this because I know what is about to happen.
  What is about to happen, is staring me in the face, on this computer screen, right now.

  I know how people may well react, after what is about to happen, happens.

  Edena_of_Neith


----------



## Anabstercorian

This is the age old problem.  Can players die?

I say that they can.  I say that that is war.  I say that the purpose of the game is to win or lose, and if you're still alive at the end of the session, then you've won.

For that *is the game.*  And I'm not talking about the IR, or DnD.  I'm talking about LIFE.  The REAL WORLD.  Everything comes in pairs.  The positive and negative charge of the universe balancing out to a net of zero.  The Yin and the Yang.  Without life, nothing can ever truly die.

And without death, nothing can ever truly live.

I am prepared to die for glory.  I am prepared to stand defiant in the face of oblivion.  I am prepared to fight through the storm of destruction and press through, press on, press higher and higher until I touch the face of God.  I am prepared to be crushed by foes whom I could never have truly defeated, scattered by the winds of fate, until the name "Anabstercorian" becomes little more than a smudge in the books of history, and is at last forgotten.

I have my Yang.  Let's see some Yin.

Let the End begin.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

The point of the IR, is to have fun.


----------



## Black Omega

Vote:  Go on.  This is the world we make, good and bad.  If we stop now it feels like a bit of a copout.  you've said from the begining powers and PC's will at some time or another get wiped out.  I know I'm a bad powergamer, I've been expecting it to happen to my faction for a while now.

As they said in Young Guns II, let's finish the game, Edena.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Knowing that this IR is for fun, I vote to go on, however if a vast number of people in the IR really want to stop here, then I will stop as well, I don't like hard work to go to waste. (Yet there are near-infinite possibilities in Ravenloft )

Edit-Edena, if we do quit, will there be an IR #4, if we don't quit and go along this path of destruction...do you think there will be an IR #4?


----------



## Black Omega

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *Knowing that this IR is for fun, I vote to go on, however if a vast number of people in the IR really want to stop here, then I will stop as well, I don't like hard work to go to waste. (Yet there are near-infinite possibilities in Ravenloft )
> 
> Edit-Edena, if we do quit, will there be an IR #4, if we don't quit and go along this path of destruction...do you think there will be an IR #4? *



This is a good question.  Though I'm all about fun.  Whatever is decided will be fine with me.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Considering that this is a very major decision, and that one hour is not a reasonable amount of time in which to consider it:

  Instead of resolving the statements of Attack and Defense in one hour ...

  I am going to wait.

  I will wait for 24 hours.

  Is 24 hours a long enough time to debate the matter?

  You can express your opinions during that time, and discuss the matter among yourselves, and make final posts to the board concerning whether we stop or go on.

  24 hours from now, I will look at your posts.

  If you all say go on, we will go on.
  If you all say stop, we will stop.

  If you are divided, I will wait again, and give you time to discuss the matter more, and I will give more of my thinking on the subject.

  - - -

  I appreciate this sudden 24 hour halt might be frustrating.
  Do not be frustrated - if we go on, the carnage will begin soon enough.

  I will say this one thing before I go:

  You see the joy on the face of the Olympic Gold Metal Winner, in the Olympics.
  For every winner in an Olympic Event, there are many who do not win.
  They gave their entire lives to be in that Event, to make it to that point - an entire lifetime of pain, sacrifice, work beyond the end of endurance, damage to their bodies, the loss of all other activities, the loss of a life they could have had - and they lost.
  But the cameras do not show their faces, the faces of those who gave everything they had, and lost.
  The media does not show the pain and trauma they experience.  The media cannot be bothered with them;  they are losers, to be dismissed and forgotten.

  I am not the media.
  I am a Gamer, and I care about my players.

  Edena_of_Neith


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

If we do stop now, I do not know if there will be a 4th IR.

  (goes offline.)


----------



## zouron

while I know I ahve nothing to say anymore, I think this will be a good place to stop, letting fantasy spring out from this situation, letting the situation be something we dream off and exploit in a futuristic IR DnD game.


----------



## kaboom

Play on, I say!


----------



## Creamsteak

My initial mental reaction was: We should stop, because we know what is going to happen.

My second mental reaction was: We should not stop, because we do not know what is going to happen.

My third mental reaction is: We should continue till we reach a stopping point. This is not a good one. We can stop, but not till some stability exists. This is the worst time to stop. When I can hold a peace conference and not have it interrupted by red goo attackign everyone: then we can stop. As long as someone is going to prevent us from reaching a lull... I say we continue.

I am a bit... down... now that I am finding out I must wait for the results of the day.


----------



## William Ronald

*An Open Letter to Everyone in the IR*

I am somewhat torn.  I am prepared to see this continue to the end.  I am a man of my word.

However, I have read people complain when their power suffers a setback or a plan does not work.  Some of the complaints seem perilously close to personal attacks on Edena.  I have seen his integrity questioned on these boards, and I do not like it.

Several people will likely explode with rage when their powers are eliminated.  Trust me, I have some idea of the scope of the attacks that are coming.  The scale of devastation would be similar to a full scale nucler war when the superpowers had their arsenals at their highest levels. As the player whose character is president of the Oerth Alliance, I can see the big picture perhaps a little more easily.  I think a lot of people are going to lose their powers, and unfairly blame Edena.

Edena has put in more work than most of you can suspect on this IR.  I do not want it to end with people complaining that their power should be alive or this plan should have worked.  I do not want to have our moderator face angry and unfair statements on the boards or on his e-mail box.  He needs no more stress over this.

Regrettably, I think the IR should stop.  I do not want to see several people exploding in rage at Edena.  I do not want unfair criticism of someone who has been working his heart out so all of us can have fun.

I think a lot of you will stop having fun after the attacks are resolved.  I think a lot of well laid plans will fall apart.  A lot of people will likely begin to blame each other and Edena will take the worst of it.

I suspect that Edena is near the end of his strength.  He has some matters in real life to address.  He has gained my respect, my admiration and friendship.  I have used my reasoning abilities and powers of observation to try to see into the future. 

I do not like what I see.  I see people becoming upset with each other and our moderator.  Morally, I cannot let this happen.  I have my own principles in real life.  Among them is a belief that others should not be hurt needlessley.  I see a lot of people -- especially Edena -- being hurt needlessly.

I will always be grateful for the friends I have made in this IR and the fun I had.  However, I suspect if everything continues a lot of people will not have fun and will quit.   The bitterness will be overwhelming.  I have a fairly good feel of the people in this IR, and I know a lot of hurtful things will be said if it continues and what comes to pass does.   Someone tell me if I am wrong based on some of the posts I have seen and some of the comments that have been made.  Based on my 37 years of life experiences, I fear that I am correct.

So, with much regret, I must vote that this IR come to an end.  This is one of the hardest posts I have ever written on a message board.  I cannot, in good conscience, let this IR fall apart into insults, accusations, bitterness and hate. Edena does not deserve it.  You, the players of the IR, do not deserve it.  The IR and the legacy of fun and good times do not deserve it.

Edena, I am only one voice in a chorus.  I have tried to be a voice of reason not just in my faction but in dealing with other players.  A lot of people are going to be needlessly hurt if this IR continues.  I ask you to consider my reasoning and see why I am for the IR to stop.  Not for myself, not for my allies, not even for the sake of Edena.  I wish it to stop for the good of us all.


----------



## Mr. Draco

EDENA: Firstly, I'd like to say wow.  When you said it would be bad and billions would die, I was like, oh well, it's just another thing here.  Then, now with this post, the full situation hit me.  I have to say though, that if we stop here it'll be unfufilling for me.  I and serpenteye have projects we plan to see to a conclusion.  These include: Cydians, the City of Peace, Nightfighters, and more that nobody knows about besides edena (so i won't list them).  Even if the Union of Oerth is completely torn down and ground to dust, even if every colony we have and everyplace where people worship kas and the god-emperor as gods is vaporized, even if it comes to the point of no return and every being that ever knew about kas or the god-emperor is killed (thus completely ending their existance and influence) i'd still like to see it.  Besides, stopping now for me would be a false peace.  I'd always look back and wonder, what would have happened.  Personally, I say bring it on.  let's see this through to the end.  The only thing i'm curious about is whether this "war for justice" (from the "good guys" point of view) is going to draw us further into ravenloft, because the way I see it is the bad guys just have to drag us all a set distance, and then we've lost.  Yet the good guys don't have a clear victory condition.  So, I'd like to continue.


----------



## Uvenelei

We should continue. I _need_ to continue. A war that beggars the Blood War in every way possible is unfolding; I need to see the end of that war. Seeing as how my next campaign is going to end up like this massive war, I've go to see how it ends to get a better sense of what I'm getting myself into. Even if Edena were to tell me that there's a 100% chance that I lose everything on the morrow, I'd still say press on.


----------



## Black Omega

After going back and re-reading certain posts....

Hey Edena,

Are you ok with going on?  You seem pretty down about how things have gone.    If this is going to really get to you, I'm fine with it ending.  This should be fun for everyone and that includes you.  Just my two cents.


----------



## William Ronald

Can someone convince me that this is not going to end in animosity and bitterness.  I have seen people grumble when they lose NPCs, or a plan falls apart.  Based on how people behave, I am afraid a lot of people are going to blame Edena and each other.

You want to know what I see?  Mutually assured destruction for practically everyone in the IR.  People complaining that this plan or this tactic should have worked.

I hear people talking about victory or seeing how a story ends.  I do not see people commenting on the bad feelings that will likely be generated when pretty much the IR is reduced to one or two players.  Yes, I think it will go down to that.  I think a lot of people will leave this game with bad memories and bad feelings, and Edena will not be thought of well.

Has anyone really thought why Edena is asking for a halt to this?  He has his own feelings that I fear will be hurt when this falls apart.  Morally, I have to vote for this to stop.   Reading between the lines, I think this is not going to be fun for Edena.  Participating  should be done out  of a desire for fun, not be an obligation.

Perhaps we can stop thinking about our individual needs and consider everyone else.  Especially our moderator.   Don't you think he has very good reasons for asking why this should stop.

He has worked harder on this than most of you likely imagine.  I do not want his reward to be insults, bitterness, and bad memories.

Can someone show me where my reasoning is flawed?


----------



## Creamsteak

I have no problem with being defeated. I am absolutely fine with losing. I know some people are not the same about that, but I find losing to be the inevitable coming of any game.

Of course I am an avid internet game player, so I am used to back-stabbing, item taking, and otherwise ruthless players. I am quite adjusted to taking falls at any game.

But, there are other kinds of people, and other kinds of games.


----------



## Mr. Draco

William Ronald said:
			
		

> *Can someone convince me that this is not going to end in animosity and bitterness.  I have seen people grumble when they lose NPCs, or a plan falls apart.  Based on how people behave, I am afraid a lot of people are going to blame Edena and each other.
> 
> You want to know what I see?  Mutually assured destruction for practically everyone in the IR.  People complaining that this plan or this tactic should have worked.
> 
> I hear people talking about victory or seeing how a story ends.  I do not see people commenting on the bad feelings that will likely be generated when pretty much the IR is reduced to one or two players.  Yes, I think it will go down to that.  I think a lot of people will leave this game with bad memories and bad feelings, and Edena will not be thought of well.
> 
> Has anyone really thought why Edena is asking for a halt to this?  He has his own feelings that I fear will be hurt when this falls apart.  Morally, I have to vote for this to stop.   Reading between the lines, I think this is not going to be fun for Edena.  Participating  should be done out  of a desire for fun, not be an obligation.
> 
> Perhaps we can stop thinking about our individual needs and consider everyone else.  Especially our moderator.   Don't you think he has very good reasons for asking why this should stop.
> 
> He has worked harder on this than most of you likely imagine.  I do not want his reward to be insults, bitterness, and bad memories.
> 
> Can someone show me where my reasoning is flawed? *




I see your point william.  While i will not change my vote (that we continue), i will say this, I will not hold anything against edena.  The IR has been a blast, and I'll always remember it as that even if the day four results show that everybody attacked the Union of Worlds and it was completely decimated. (just an example)

The thing is, for me, this IR has been like reading a REALLY good book, now I can tell I'm nearing the end because I can see how much of the book is left, but there are still too many things left unfinished for me to even dream of stopping.  The end is in sight, and I can't wait to see what happens.

I hope you will not think less of me for my descision, selfish though it may be.


----------



## Tokiwong

*EDENA*

I emailed you my attack/defense postures... no attack Defense 4 for this turn... and well as for the other stuff no say either way... have fun but lost in all the madness... personally Iuz wants nothing to with the madness and has stood by his reclusiveness to further his plans which affect none but his people...


----------



## GnomeWorks

I agree with Anabstercorian's views.  This is a war.  This is beyond a game.  Our characters, our nations, our dreams for the IR have experienced life...

It is now time to face death.

We have seen, so many wierd things these 7 long turns... twists of fate, sudden surprise alliances, nuclear explosions, usage of 11th level magic... to stop now, to say that it all works out fine in the end, when we damn well know that it isn't and won't end up that way without a whole lot of effort, would be lying to ourselves.

I say, go on.  We as people, our characters, and everything that we have interacted with has grown and evolved throughout the last four months.  It is as though the world in which we have gamed is alive.  To simply stop, is to destroy that suspension of disbelief.  To stop, and say that everything would work out fine, would be to destroy everything that we have worked for.  

To go on, is to suffer the same fate.  But... it would not leave any of us with a feeling of regret... the ocassional thought of: "What would have happened?"... I, for one, could not go through the next few weeks, months, or possibly even years, without wondering what would have happened... everything has it's ups and downs, and I think that we are about to enter the lowest point, from our perspective, the IR has ever hit... it will be nasty... but even so, it will be fun.  And the world will still feel... alive.

And, IM*H*O, the world feeling alive is more important than having fun... we have had a lot of fun thus far, it is time for the realism of the world of the IR to set in, for us to truly feel the profound effects of our actions and suffer the consequences... let us understand what we have done to the world, to the universe, and make the realism come forth in all it's bloody and destructive splendor...

---

Disclaimer - please excuse my ramblings, I haven't had caffeine today and I am dead tired... however, my vote is "go on."


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

I have no problem with being overthrown, defeated, killed, or worse either...this IR has been magnificant, but without Edena it would be nothing.  I really want more information on how you are doing Edena and what do you think we should do before really making a vote, Hellmaster Phibrizzo plays villain since you needed one methinks, before then if evil was winning perhaps he would betray evil and turn good, he certainly had the capability for either.  Red Pudding and destroying the multiverse is fun, but it's only fun if everyone else has fun


----------



## Creamsteak

William,

You are right... but I only think you are partially right...

Kalanyr, for one, would accept being killed. I get that from him. I know he has no expectations beyond trying.

I know that I, for two, will end this game begging for another one.

I know that you, William, for three, could handle a loss and would support Edena.

I know Mr. Draco is a chess player, and I know a lot of chess players. They enjoy the game whether they win or lose, at least the ones that admit they can lose do. I think Mr. Draco could take it.

I know Zelda cares more about roleplaying than winning, as it should be. I trust Zelda to accept defeat the same way the above players would.

I know if Bugbear or Darkness or John Brown were still here they could take it. They know what it means to lose. Especially John Brown, who admited defeat during turn 1.

These are the players I am sure of... that is 1, 2, 3, 4, 5 current players and 1,2,3 players that have already left the IR. But I don't know about the rest of you. I don't know how often some of you "get beaten" and have no recourse but to blame someone.

If you know what I am talking about I think I have an anology...

If you play hack n' slash internet RPG's (like Diablo II) and someone cheats you (taking items, player killing, or otherwise being a jerk) you get upset. But some people that are upset remember that they can do nothing more, thier loss if final, and so they leave the game with grace. Then there are those people that flame back and fourth for hours on end, neither party willing to give up that what has happened is done...

I want to continue, and I want to see the end.


----------



## Creamsteak

Hey, even if Torril, Oerth, and everything else sinks, we still havn't played in Rokugan, right?

Heh... man I was hoping to see the results of dueling... I am curious as to what everyone else is doing. I am curious as to what the results are.


----------



## Uvenelei

William, what you're saying is a possibility, I'll admit that. However, as gamers, we should know to have faith in the DM. I know that Edena hasn't been perfect, but perfection is hard, and he's done a great job so far, far better than I could have done. I have faith in Edena. If he's having trouble keeping up with everyone else (which would come as no surprise given the size of his endeavor), then we should all slow down. For all of our sakes.

As for the whole thing falling apart, putting a sudden end to it without any closure would be falling apart. There is a chance that it will fall apart if we continue, but not if we all prevent it from doing so. I've said it before, and I'll say it again: I have faith in Edena, and I want to see the end of the IR played out in full, regardless of what happens. I speak only for myself, but there is little to no chance of my becoming bitter if my plans fail. And as many have said before, it's all about the fun, and this game is still fun.


----------



## Black Omega

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *Hey, even if Torril, Oerth, and everything else sinks, we still havn't played in Rokugan, right? *



Oh man, that would be interesting.  I'm not really sure how it would be done off hand though.  No arcane age.  No 11th level magic.  No realmspace.  Hmm...might be interesting though...now I'm getting ideas...


----------



## Mr. Draco

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *Hey, even if Torril, Oerth, and everything else sinks, we still havn't played in Rokugan, right?
> 
> Heh... man I was hoping to see the results of dueling... I am curious as to what everyone else is doing. I am curious as to what the results are. *




LOL! Rokugan, that would be interesting.  Let's have it as an unspoken rule for the IR that nobody interfers with Rokugan, that way we leave the possibility of having a setting for an IR #4 if we ever do one.

Yeah, i'm also really curious as to what the results are.  Hopefully I accomplished my objective in drawing quite a bit of Sollir's 11th level magic attacks with my IC comments


----------



## Uvenelei

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *Hey, even if Torril, Oerth, and everything else sinks, we still havn't played in Rokugan, right?
> *




That may not be true. There may not even be a Rokugan left to play in.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

*reserves Daigotsu...*

"Hi, my names Sollir and I'm an EQ addict..."  I know what you're talking about Creamsteak, I've played Everquest for a very long time, including PvP alot, where corpse camping, loot stealing, and the ilk is common...I assure everyone I can handle losing with a smile (although Hellmaster would have taken a billion or so with him )


----------



## Serpenteye

We've seen death in the past. Billions have died on Oerth, Toril and other worlds. Countries, nations and worlds have been wiped out and player factions have been exterminated, but still lived on. What makes this oncoming slaughter different? War is war and death is death.
 I don't consider death the meaning of life, like Anabstercorian, life is it's own meaning and purpose, the journey of life is more important then its end in oblivion. The same goes for the IR, it's the game that matters, the enjoyment and stimulation we derive from it. I play to win, but if the ending's artificial there's no victory and no true ending. Considering the past few months in the IR I find it unlikely that all factions would simply agree to coexist peacefully for an eternity or forty years. The end will come, but not like this. Let us resolve the issues that separates our nations, let us build a future, through war or peace, that could realistically be lasting. Some of us will lose in the end, but all of us will win for as long as the IR continues. The journey of the IR is more important than its ending, wether that ending is oblivion or eternal triumph.

I, Serpenteye, hereby promise that I will never be openly angry or insulting ooc in the IR. I might occasionally have objections to some rulings but I will discuss them politely and accept the end result. 

I've never actually been angry because of anything that's happened in the IR and I doubt I ever will. 

My vote is: Continue the IR


----------



## Tokiwong

I like stuff go explodey


----------



## Phasmus

Greetings.

For those of you who do not know me, I represented the Illithid in the first IR, and the Neoillithid in the second.  I have not kept track of events since my departure, at the end of IR 2.  I perceive, now, that things are unraveling rather rapidly as forces of unimaginable, apparently uncontainable, power clash... likely to their mutual destruction, but we shall see.  Personally, I find that it rapidly becomes difficult to profit where escalations of this magnitude are concerned.

To this day, I have fond memories of the IRs in which I participated.  Most notably, IR1...  in which, with the casting of a single fateful spell, the Elves of Toril unwittingly allowed my Mind Flayers to run rampant on the surface, their mighty psionic powers unopposed by the once potent arcane defenses of the world.  As long as I game, I will tell that story.  

I hope that those of you participating here have been having as much fun as I had.

I am not a part of what is happening here, and now.  I can only hope that a few Neoillithid have somehow managed to survive, and hide themselves away, and record these events for future generations... or for oblivion... whichever will come.

In any event, from where I stand, outside looking in, the IRs thus far have been a brilliant success overall.  

Thank you, Edena.


Regards,

Phasmus T. TapeFiend
Aka Don'Calamari
Ex-Speaker to Thralls
Ex-Representative of the Neoillithid

"Brains: The other white meat."


----------



## Black Omega

Uvenelei said:
			
		

> *
> 
> That may not be true. There may not even be a Rokugan left to play in.  *



This shouldn't really be a problem.  Rokugan doesn't even exist in the same area of planes as anything in DnD, FR, GH or otherwise.

Though ironically, the red goo would probably be enough to unite every single faction.  I can't think of one that would embrace it, off hand.  And seeing The Emerald Empire and the Shadowlands against a common enemy would be amusing.


----------



## Mr. Draco

Hey Phasmus!  It's cool of you to stop by.  We're well on our way to completely unravelling the Greyhawk campaign setting.  Heck, by the fifth month, the geography was completely unrecognizable.


----------



## 'o Skoteinos

continue.


----------



## Uvenelei

Black Omega said:
			
		

> *
> This shouldn't really be a problem.  Rokugan doesn't even exist in the same area of planes as anything in DnD, FR, GH or otherwise.
> *




Bah. You're obviously underestimating how incredibly destructive we've become. We're breaking things that don't even exist!


----------



## Black Omega

Uvenelei said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Bah. You're obviously underestimating how incredibly destructive we've become. We're breaking things that don't even exist! *



LOL!  Excellent point here.  Not only are we breaking things we didn't know could be broken but it stands to reason we are breaking things that don't even exist.


----------



## Kalanyr

Hmmm, I must thank Creamsteak for his compliment, I certainly wouldn't claim to be so fair about winning or losing. Take a look at a few of my past posts for proof. 

However, this is a cool game and I never really expected to come out on top, and I really want to see the end of this. So I'll put in a vote for continue and a promise that I want post an angry, impassioned post on the boards when I die (I'll type it up in notepad and delete it  ). Adds in 1 vote for continue.

Oh and if we continue I'm calling the Taraakian's (sure they'll probably destroy me for my past actions but c'est la vie, sacrifice for the greater good has its time and this seems like a good one) and Edena I forgot the +1/+1 Attack/Defence from Ellisterae's Avatar on my attacks could you add them please? (You have got my attack/defence correct?)


----------



## Zelda Themelin

And so the drama unfolds...

I was taking little break from internet, so RL-friend too could enjoy some quality time with me. 

I wish to continue, I wish to see how great destruction will be, who will be most victorious after all, can there stilll be hope, and I am curious about whatever my faction will be there to see how it all ends for good or for bad. Oh, and I like both good endings and bad ones. To quit, is something unsatisfying, if done at treashold of such crisis.

So you found actions I e-mailed. I am sticking with them, after all, my faction would not have known how things would turn out later.
And I like it so.

Hi  Phasmus. it's been a long time. 


Here are lyrics from certain 'apocalyptic' song IMO somewhat fitting for current IR-situation. Posted it to William earlier.
Now for your 'amusement' 

_
“The earth is crumbling, the end is near
No one's listening, I'm filled with fear
Hear the warning, in the prophet's word
Day by day, we're destroying this world.

No more water
No more blue skies
No one cares, no one tries
To save what we once had.

World at war
Rich and poor
Burn in hell
Hear doomsday's bells
Ringing loud.
I see black clouds
We are making Dark Powers* so proud.  ((*Lucifer in orinal lyrics))

Blind leading the blind
No one sees the Seventh Sign
We're left behind.

There's no more hope, the day has come
What we have done, can't be undone
Too many years, we've lived in sin
We know for sure, the beast will win
Fight fire with fire, to start to run
Don't trust a liar, like we have done
We've lost the battle to the evil one.”
_


----------



## zouron

well I will agree with William here guys, sorry but it is a good place, and the more you all cotninue the less likely do I believe the chance EVER of another IR is fading away. 

Edena needs an end to this and you all are lining up for some end, really let it rest there. Besides adventuring and rpg is born from the what would have happened dreams.

Guys this is NOT a chess game, this is not internet hack and slash, this is most certainly not about winning and lossing, sorry it is about having fun, and I think a lot will walk out with hurt feelings if you continue.


************************************

Phasmas! man long time no see! gods I missed the original illithid a real bastard to take well destruction out on  way to go man 

*************************************

Edena I said this before, you have done great, the IR was great, it will always be a fund memory to me, and I hope you say halt here, let us end this while there is still a chance we might part as friends.

You are an amazing DM, I have told you you would be not that you believe me, but see this success is extreme! hail edea the amazing DM.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

(deleted)


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

(deleted)


----------



## Black Omega

zouron said:
			
		

> *Guys this is NOT a chess game, this is not internet hack and slash, this is most certainly not about winning and lossing, sorry it is about having fun, and I think a lot will walk out with hurt feelings if you continue.*



Zouron,

Well, I won't argue this.  I agree it's about having fun.  It's telling a story.  It's not about winning and losing to me.  I'm pretty sure I'm not winning anything.  In fact, I have two different ideas for posts about how my faction goes,and the attached song has been running through my head related to all that.  But for me a brave but doomed stand that ends in death is a perfectly good ending.

I'm fine with going on.  If people want to call it here, that is fine as well.  Most importantly, if Edena wants to call it here, I think he should.  the IR is still his baby and whatever he decides I will fully support.

Anyone...nice song Zelda.  Here's mine

If this should be our final stand we will stand together with pride
We will honor the past, and fight to the last, it will be a good way to die.

It matters not if the cause is lost, and we can not stop the tide.
We will fight to the end, and then fight again, it will be a good way to die.

This moment will live on through time, if anyone ever asks why
The Brunnen-G did not fall on their knees, you will know they found a good way to die...

Taken from the Lexx episode Brigadoom


----------



## Gurdjieff

I say continue. What's bad in losing?


----------



## Kalanyr

Oh and I'll clarify if others want to stop now I'm happy too. 

(*grin* I wanna run a campaign in the IR in which the characters we've all come to know and love/hate are around (preferably toned down to levels along the lines of the Gods in D&Dg or less  ) 

Hmm, hey if you want to stat up your (N)PCs for me send em to warhotel@flexi.net.au. You'll get to see them as you wish them, not the horribly mangled version I'll produce. If someone feels like seeing my mangling, I'll put up the Prince of Swords in the Rogues Gallery, if someone asks me. *Shudder*

Limitations:

PCs
75th level and lower
Divine Rank: Lesser Diety (10) or lower 
(Only Wizards books and please no Masters of the Wild as I lack it at the moment *Sob*)

NPCs

Demigods
55 levels and less (or  <40 levels  and 20 Outsider HD where appropriate)
Divine Rank: Demigod (1-5) or Quasi-Diety

Mortals
1 PL = 20 levels/Hit Dice (55th level limit)  (Thats the PL they had at the start of the IR, not what they have now.)


----------



## Black Omega

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> *Oh and I'll clarify if others want to stop now I'm happy too.
> 
> (*grin* I wanna run a campaign in the IR in which the characters we've all come to know and love/hate are around (preferably toned down to levels along the lines of the Gods in D&Dg or less  ) *




That would be interesting.  Hmm...


----------



## Zelda Themelin

Heh, my npc:s in IR are not so powerful at all, little toning down is needed. 

Actually this is because we are having really epic game (where god's stats aren't as lame as WotC wants us to believe they are, hehe).

Oh, so I wanted to play something different in middle of uber-critters, just to add more to the color of cast, so to say. 

Oh, Lexx-song Black Omega...nice, remains me about what happened before that one...

_
Time begins and then time ends,
And then time begins once again.
It is happening now, it has happened before, 
It will surely happen again.

Prophet, I have come to you, 
Here on this uncertain moon.
Do we Brunnen-G, have any hope,
Or are my people doomed?

I look into the cycles of time,
Not very clearly mind you.
I gaze into, future past, 
And I see the Brunnen-G's doom.
But Kai you'll be the last to die, 
And there is something else I see.
His Shadow's Order will be destroyed, 
At the hands of the last Brunnen-G.

Kai: "Are you certain Time Prophet?"

Time begins, and then time ends, 
And then time begins once again.
It is happening now, 
It has happened before, 
It will surely happen... again...
_


----------



## Black Omega

Ah, excellent taste in TV shows, Zelda.  I admit, the finale ep of Lexx has come to mind during this time in the IR.


----------



## Zelda Themelin

Oh, Black Omega, Lexx is one of my favourites. I don't know if there was more of it after 3rd season.

Must admit, that Babylon 5, fourth season speech has come to my mind also, you know...

_
"It was the Year of Fire - the Year of Destruction - the Year We Took Back What Was Ours. 
It was the Year of Rebirth - the Year of Great Sadness - the Year of Pain and the Year of Joy. 
It was a New Age, it was the End of History, it was the Year Everything Changed."_


_____________________________________________
_
“Wishing on a dream that seems far off, 
Hoping it will come today.

Into the starlit night, 
Foolish dreamers turn their gaze,
Waiting on a shooting star.

But, what if that star is not to come?
Will their dreams fade to nothing?
When the horizon darkens most,
We all need to believe there is hope."
_


----------



## Black Omega

Zelda,

Lexx just finished it's fourth and finale season this last Friday with an excellent series finale.  Frankly, you didn't miss much by missing most of the fourth season, but parts were excellent and the final ep is memorable.  I can see what the writers meant when they said they had the series end in their minds from the begining.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

So be it.

  The IR will continue.


----------



## Zelda Themelin

Black Omega said:
			
		

> *Zelda,
> 
> Lexx just finished it's fourth and finale season this last Friday with an excellent series finale. *




Ah, any idea where I could get that season on video. I am not expecting seeing it on TV here in Finland any time soon.


Edena: Yes! 


I've braced myself for 'bad ending' (video game term, in games for multiple ending possibilites for the 'sad/saddest' way to end it it often called 'bad ending' as opposite to happiest ending aka. 'good ending'). 

But we good/neutral people might get our way yet. One never knows.


----------



## Black Omega

Zelda, 

Taking this to email now, sorry for hijacking the thread, guys.


----------



## The Forsaken One

LIVE FOR THE SWARM!!!










(All I have to say about this  )


----------



## Zelda Themelin

"Our dreams are as we make them", eh  The Forsaken One.


----------



## The Forsaken One




----------



## Kalanyr

Ok dokie, if this is going on we're calling the Taraakian's. 

**************************************************

In Celestia there is a shimmer on the lowest lower and a winged drow appears, he looks around and finds a Lantern Archon, 

"Hello, I am here to seek the 6th Virtue, the Demons of Hell intend to invade the mortal realms with 11th level magic given to them by one who would destroy all that is. I wish to tell your lords of this and will volunteer my mages to aid you in learning 11th level magic."

***************************************************

In the Beastlands, Elysium and Bytopia similar events are happening. 

***************************************************

In Arborea a Solar seeks the greatest of the Eladrin bearing news of what has come to pass.

***************************************************


If you insist on calling in all the creatures of Evil in the Multiverse then I'll play bring in the Opposition.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*NEW RULES - IMPORTANT, PLEASE READ*

A number of you have come to me and asked:

  Can we use our allowed 11th level action, other than Attack or Defense, to attack alongside our Attack Declaration?

  The answer is:  Yes.

  Examples of such 11th Level Assaults include:

  Blowing up an area the size of Bissel, using one hour of preparation.
  Raining Agent Oerth down over the entire planet (as Forsaken One is doing.)
  Enchanting your nuclear weapons with 11th level magic so they can get through 11th level defenses, then launching them.
  Creating a tidal wave to swamp the continent of Oerik.
  And so on.

  You can declare only ONE such Assault per day, regardless of how long it took you to prepare it (in other words, you cannot launch hundreds of such Assaults, taking a few seconds or minutes to create each one.)

  However, a clever 11th Level Assault could hit numerous enemy Powers - or perhaps all the Powers in the IR - at once.

  Here is how 11th Level Assaults are resolved:

  - - -

  11th Level Assaults against 11th Level Powers:

  Your 11th Level Assault is counted as a Standard Attack (ala Attack/Defend Dueling), in addition to your declared Attack.
  It uses the Standard Attack Chart.
  It has a Category of 0.  In some cases, it has a Category weaker than 0, down to a minimum of - 5.
  The enemy Power's Defense works against it normally.
  It does not discharge the enemy Power's Defense, the way a normal Attack (ala Attack/Defend Dueling) does.

  If it succeeds in causing damage, that damage is to the enemy Power's Main Infrastructure.
  Only 11th level actions (typically requiring an hour or longer) can repair damage done by 11th Level Assaults, to objects and terrain.
  People killed by 11th Level Assaults may be resurrected normally (unlike people killed by Attacks (ala Attack/Defend Dueling), who are forever dead.)

  Thus, for example:

  The Eternal Union declares it is destroying an area the size of Bissel in the Kevellond League, targeting Veluna, using one hour to prepare this 11th Level Assault.

  After resolution by the Standard Charts:

  No damage is done to the 11th Level Infrastructure of the Kevellond League, which possesses Veluna.
  A part of Veluna is totally destroyed - erased from existence, or perhaps put into a condition where it can never again support life.
  Any people killed in Veluna are probably vaporized or suffer a similar lousy fate.  It will take a lot of magic to bring them back.

  - - -

  11th Level Assault against a Disarmed Power, or a Power that never had 11th level magic:

  This is considered an Attack.
  This uses the Coup de Grace Chart.
  It has a Category of 0 to - 5, as above.
  The enemy Power gets it's allowed Defense (usually 4) against it.
  All damage done is to the enemy Power's Main Infrastructure.
  Any casualties inflicted can be resurrected normally.

  - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

  Some of you are asking:

  Can we launch conventional (non-11th level) assaults at the same time as we launch our 11th level attacks?

  The answer is:  Yes.

  Examples of Conventional Assaults include:

  Nuclear attacks
  10th level attacks
  Attacks with massive armies, thousands of PL strong
  Trying to blow up enemies with Groundpounders    
  Throwing microbes all over the planet of Oerth (as Mr. Draco and Serpenteye are doing)
  Sneak attacks, sabotage, covert missions

  You can launch as many Conventional Assaults in a day as you want.
  You can attack as many Powers with Conventional Assaults as you want.
  You can attack a single Power with as many Conventional Assaults as you want.

  However ...

  The net result is always one dice roll, per Power attacked, per day.
  Never more than that.

  Here are the rules for Conventional Assaults:

  - - -

  Conventional Assaults against an 11th Level Power:

  This is considered an Attack.
  This uses the Standard Attack Chart.
  It has a Category of - 10.  In some cases, it has a Category weaker than - 10, down to a minimum of - 15.
  The enemy Power's Defense works against it normally.
  It does not discharge the enemy Power's Defense, the way a normal Attack (as in, Attack/Defend Dueling) does.

  If it succeeds in causing damage, that damage is to the enemy Power's Main Infrastructure.
  Damage to the landscape and to objects can be repaired easily with 11th level magic, or more slowly with lesser magic and manpower, depending on what kind of attack went off.
  People killed by the Conventional Assault can be resurrected normally.

  - - -

  Conventional Assaults against a Disarmed Power, or a Power that never had 11th level Magic:

  This is considered an Attack.
  This uses the Coup de Grace Chart.
  It has a Category of - 15 to - 10, as above.
  The enemy Power gets it's allowed Defense (typically 4) against it.
  All damage done is to the enemy Power's Main Infrastructure.

  - - -

  CONCLUSION:

  Your Power can launch, thus, on each Day:

  An Attack (11th Level Dueling)
  A Defense (11th Level Dueling)
  An 11th level Assault (from your 11th level actions)
  Any number of Conventional Assaults (resolved by one dice roll per Power attacked.)

  An Attack damages the enemy's 11th Level Infrastructure.
  An 11th level Assault damages the enemy's Main Infrastructure.
  A conventional Assault damages the enemy's Main Infrastructure.

  A Defense stops an Attack, but is discharged in the process.
  A Defense stops an 11th Level Assault, and is not discharged in the process.
  A Defense stops a Conventional Assault, and is not discharged in the process.

  A Defense works against all forms of aggression at once.

  An Attack is most likely to cause damage.
  An 11th Level Assault is far less likely to cause damage.
  A Conventional Assault is least likely to cause damage.

  - - -

  E-MAIL ME ALL YOUR 11TH LEVEL ASSAULTS.
  E-MAIL ME ALL YOUR CONVENTIONAL ASSAULTS.

  STATE WHICH POWERS (IF APPLICABLE) ARE BEING SUBJECTED TO 11TH LEVEL ASSAULTS.

  STATE WHICH POWERS (IF APPLICABLE) ARE BEING SUBJECTED TO CONVENTIONAL ASSAULTS.

  If there is a delay in the resolution of combat, it will be because Yours Truly knocked himself out banging his head against the wall. 

  Edena_of_Neith


----------



## Zelda Themelin

OCC:

What are these taraakians? I've never heard of them before, something out of Ravenloft or Planescape books, mayhaps? I've not been very much collecting those books.

I am kind of curious about that 'can be summoned from within'-part too.

I didn't ask before, 'cause I thought your first mention of them to me as sort of OCC-tease. And I didn't expect this was something my characters were supposed to know about.

Even if they are common knowledge, I don't know enough of them to tell, would they be something my people would be likely to summon.

There are after all few points in summoning anything.

a) is it suicide to do so
b) how much help it is
c) is it helpful enough to be worth dying for

Just curious. I am really sucker for interesting quotes, Edena, see.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

The taraakians are a race of demihumans.
  They are tall, pale, tend to have snow white hair, and typically their eyes are grey.
  They do not speak - they have no capacity to make normal sounds.
  Instead, they rely entirely on telepathy and a very refined form of empathy.

  Their culture is a culture of superscience, supertechnomancy, and 12th level magic.

  They are universally of good alignment.

  They are ethically militant.
  They dislike taking life.
  They will not hesitate to take life if they deem it necessary.

  They prefer being around their own kind.
  They rarely mingle with other races.

  They are immune to all normal weapons.
  They are immune to damage from normal, mundane events such as falls, crashes, minor fires, small doses of electricity, and so on.
  Weapons of + 1 enchantment or better will affect them.
  Consider this to be Damage Reduction 40 / + 1.

  They have a vast Star Empire in the Time-Space Continuum (which includes the world of Neith, by the way.)
  They are firm, fair rulers, working to better their subjects, punishing wrong-doing with swift justice.
  They are deadly foes.

  The Phlogiston and Crystal Spheres, are an alternate dimension they have explored parts of.
  They have made treaties with some Crystal Spheres.
  These treaties typically included a guarantee of defense in case of an external threat to that Crystal Sphere.

  Sollir's Red Puddings have attacked Crystal Spheres that had engaged in treaties with this race.
  They are now seeking for those responsible for the attacks - Sollir's 11th level magic has temporarily confounded them.

  In the Phlogiston and Crystal Spheres, the taraakians are called the Militant Fair (which is the name I am going to use for them from now on.)


----------



## The Forsaken One

Heh Edena I would like to remind you that I am not present on Oerth but on Athas with 99% of my forces, some Adelanti are defending hewards and the hive cluster there but as for the Rest I'm busy on Athas rebuilding. Mystara the same, all in ful construction there exept with Skot his forces and 75% of the scro star league.

Who are enchanting positive energy nukes if I recall my chat with Festy correctly.


----------



## Kalanyr

Ok, new email with my full attack statements coming through. 

Does it require any special action to summon the Militant Fair? Or can we just call them?


----------



## Zelda Themelin

OOC


Interesting.

Edena, are they your/your prior dm:s invention or from some TSR source book. If later, I'd like to know which one. Not that it matters either way as such. It's just that I've got pretty big rpg-collection, and I especially love new critters/spells, and haven't heard from that one. Curious, like said...

Do you have attack-defence thing I sent you. After some guessing in this tread, I recall you saying you found my e-mail, but just verifying here.


Endure, oh, dm-dearest.


----------



## zouron

hmm think I heard of them, but only from edena telling me of the world of neith... they didn't sound nice there. At least to me.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

It won't hurt to resend your statements of Attack and Defense, if you want, Zelda.  

  That goes for anyone else who thinks there might be tangled communications.  

  - - -

  Everyone, please also send me, if you are stating such:

  Your one allowed 11th Level Assault
  Your Conventional Assaults

  (look up a few posts to find the full rules on this subject.)

  - - -

  The Militant Fair can be summoned by calling for them.
  This operates as a Sending, and it will cover any distance, cross any number of planes, and even cross into alternate realities or dimensions.
  The Sending has no words, but emotions are transferred through it clearly.
  A call for help, and the emotion of fear, for instance, would be felt strongly by the Militant Fair.

  - - -

  There are a couple of further notations about the Militant Fair that should be noted:

  The Militant Fair come from a Time-Space Continuum that is utterly without deities, in the D&D sense of the word.

  The Militant Fair will not enter any Crystal Sphere that has deities in it.
  The Militant Fair will not enter any setting that has deities in it.
  The Militant Fair will not travel to any of the Outer Planes, including the Outlands and Sigil.

  The Militant Fair have never been known, ever, to associate with or communicate with the deities of the Spheres.

  The Militant Fair worship a Power of their own.
  They will not discuss this with anyone not of their own race.
  However, their symbolism indicates a strong religion.

  It should be noted that the Setting of Ravenloft has no deities.

  It should also be noted that the IR effectively has no deities either (if it did, they would have stopped what was happening long ago.  PC deities do not count as deities for this purpose.)
  Therefore, the IR is an exception - the Militant Fair can come to the Crystal Spheres housing Realmspace, Greyspace, Krynnspace, Mystara, and - of course - Athas.

  (goes offline.)


----------



## Zelda Themelin

Maybe... just maybe... if I've talked about my suspicious sooner, it woudn't have come to this.

Ergoth-Nog, it's not your fault. You are just one man. One mortal man, we don't always notice, we don't always make right choices,
we aren't perfect.

How does it help now in this place our world has become, world where unnatural always has an edge, and power is all that matters. I'll never be warrior like my father was. Maybe if he'd be one to live instead, he could have made that difference.

You are tired my lord. We both know, that we are small players here. If not for Alliance membership, we'd probably been wiped out long ago. Destrucion Hellmaster with his allies  has managed to cause in hundreds of crystal spheres is horrible, that goes without saying, but it's not beyond repair yet.  Last time..

Last time when these kind of things passed, all warring factions were wiped out, their magic and knowledge passing into history and myth for over thousand year. Still.. you are right my friend. I am just tired. I've been tired for long time now. I've also been thinking this matter with red doom. Maybe we shoudn't call it disease, but evolution instead. It's evolution toward oblivion and hateful evil currently,  but maybe, if something could be done with red goo-creations nature, it could become way to use them to opposite direction. Though I have no idea how.

Ergoth-Nog signs.

I guess I try to take that nap now. Less fancy maybe then, and more action...


((Edena. Is this indeed is day 4, as it should be. I did take my 11th level magic action for that day, black ball-ridding it was, but attack/defence routines were not solved. I just wonder, since after that many here have taken new 11th level magic actions.))


----------



## Festy_Dog

Silver Phase and his associates paced through an elaborate metallic hallway, a feint but constant thrumming noise present about them as they approached a sturdy metal door.

"Aye, another move of house, I don't like moving around so much. Why can't we just settle down somewhere. Aye," Durgrim muttered into the air in front of him. Unfortunately that air was occupied by Obmi and he spun on his heel, halting the entire line behind him.

"Sooooooo! Ungrateful of Silver's efforts to preserve the ruling party of his domain, eh?! Don't wanna live long enough to save Oerth and the other crystal spheres do we?! YOU wanna go back down there and sit aroung waiting to see if your world ends!!" Obmi screamed into Durgrim's face.

The plasteel corridor could have melted from the anger radiating from the two dwarves. Almost instantly the place chilled as Khelarque stared them both down, they respected the older Duergar, he had seen a lot in his time and was learned for it.

With some straightening up they continued on. The metal door opened after Silver hit a button on a keypad next to the door. It appeared to sink back a little then quietly slide to the side.

In the room was the classic conference table in all its marble grandeur, surrounded now by more seats than before but still having Silver's elegant thronish looking chair. It had been moved from their Suel Under-Empire base and placed in the conference room of the Scro Star League flag ship. Sitting around this table were all the highest ranking officers of the Scro Armada and an Athasian human. Everyone took their seats.

"Ahh, it seems that Vaeregoth couldn't come, but I can understand why seeing all her responsibilities at hand at this point in time," Silver said.

The human laughed merrily and replied, <But we are here Silver Phase, there are many benefits to the hive mind.>

Silver laughed as well but coming from a construct the laughter seemed cold, empty, another example of Silver's change into the mechanical piece of mithril sitting before them, "It'll be an odd occasion indeed when you convince me to join your hivemind, regardless of the obvious benefits! As tempting as they are."

Silver turned to another place at the table.

"Lenaurae! James! How goes the restoration of Suel?"

"Remarkably well, plenty of progress but still plenty more to go," remarked Lenaurae.

"Brilliant! How do you like the new capabilities of your Spelljammers, Admiral?"

"Interesting. Very interesting. Might I inquire as to why these modifications have been made and where someone with your technological capabilities accessed such additions?" he asked.

"Why that is why our good friend Vaeregoth is present at the meeting! You can thank her for all these incredible benefits you've received. We are backing each other all the way in this endeavor you must realise." Silver noted.

"Well that answers part of the question but what are they for?"

<We can answer this question. Adimiral, all this that you have received from us is to be used in our war against the red pudding scourge plagueing the spheres. Exact information on the tactics for usage of these items is in these documents,> the Athasian slid a heavy dossier over the table towards the Admiral who eyed the folder with awe, <Then again, everyone of your people would be capable of using these tactics once we had created them if they were part of the hive mind.>

"I get the message, Your Eminence, you've been stressing that how long?" answered Silver.

<2 months, 3 days, 14 hours, 48 minutes and 30 seconds> the athasian grinned wryly and Silver just shook his head at the pun. Others around the table were smirking.

"Also here is a timetable and maps of what we have planned to have done where," Khelarque said as he ejected a data disc from his laptop and handed it to a secretary nearby.

<That covers everything for us. I sense that the following topics do not require our attention so at this point we will take leave of you> the athasian stood up and turned to walk out. The chair neatly tucked itself in.

"You could stay if you want Vaeregoth, I'm sure the oppurtunity to poke fun at me will arrise again in the other issues we must discuss," said Silver.

<No, no, we feel we have had enough humour today. I am glad because of that. It has been a long time since we have felt humour in this age of hate, I hope our efforts can enable beings to laugh once again without fear of exposing their throats to the threats lurking for such an oppurtunity.>

The Athasian left, leaving the feeling of heavy responsibility bearing down on them all. 

*The Scro Star League will use the 'Agent Oerth' (details in my e-mail) on planets under attack from red goo and bombard planets totally ruined by red goo with positive energy nukes, then carpet bomb them with 'Agent Oerth'.*


----------



## Anabstercorian

I've already declared my acts of destruction and mercy against the Red Scourge.

===========

<< My liege. >>

Anabstercorian turned, shilouetted in the starlight as he gazed through the window of the Hub wall.

<< Yes? >>

<< The Taraakian's are being summoned. >>

Anabstercorian sighed. << So be it.  They will never accept us...  We will have to fight them once this war is through.  I know it.  I have sinned too many times to escape their judgement. >>

<< You can defeat them.  You are Anabstercorian, the Murderer of - >>

<< SILENCE! >>

The servant fell silent. 

<< I am a murderer.  I have accepted that.  But I have grown to loathe it. >>

He gestured out the window.  Substare, still twisted by the blast of unholy blight, sizzled in his view.

<< Look at what my pride has wrought.  Look where I have brought my people.  My ambition may come to naught, if this trend continues. >>

<< Sir...  Sir, we trust you.  We trust you absolutely.  You are the best we could have. >>

<< I have killed, or been responsible for killing, >> said Anabstercorian, ignoring his servant, << 36 million, 153 thousand, and 786 sentient life forms in my time.  How many have you killed, Frezhnil? >>

<< ...None, sir. >>

<< May you never have to.  Bring my people to the Church of Mercy.  Tell them to protect it.  Tell them to preserve at least some minds to see what the future holds.  For death is coming, Frezhnil, and the battle ahead will bring it many sacrifices. >>


----------



## Creamsteak

Edena, 

This is tricky... I want to launch a helpful 11th level assault. I want to launch an assault of nuclear style healing weapons through someone's 11th level defenses. This would destroy red goo, if any was present.

What degree of healing can I launch? Mass Heal? Mass Revive? Mass Restoration? Whatever is the maximum level, that is what I will launch in my email.


----------



## Spoof

Alzem travels to the place that Samantha joined with the goo to talk to her.  He talks to her of all the things that he has done and has yet to do.  

“Are you ready to come home by daughter?  Very well then take my hand.”

Alzem extends his hand to the goo and a tentacle reaches up and is absorbed into his body.  

<<_I am sorry I can not return you to what you once were but until that time we will live together, our minds and powers combined. 

*I know father, this is better for now, we shall get the chance to know each other like never before*

yes that is true_>>

<<_It seems that this all is coming to a head now, soon some will fall and others will rise from the ashes to remake this world.  I can only hope that those who are reborn are ones who will see this world made right.

Come we have work to do_>>


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

(Yours Truly comes online a moment, and looks bemused)

  All Yours Truly did was ask a simple question:

  What would your Player Character do if gnomes invented the Industrial Revolution?

  And this happens.

  (chuckles ruefully)

  I can see it now.

  Famous WOTC Designer's son:  Hey dad, they're having a big game on the ENBoards, and it involves the campaign setting which you helped design.

  Famous WOTC Designer:  That's really nice, son.  It's always nice to have great effort and carefully thought out concepts appreciated.  Is it up on the screen now?

  Famous WOTC Designer's son:  Why yes, father.  Want to see it?

  Famous WOTC Designer:  Sure, son.

  The famous WOTC Designer sits down, and begins reading.  
  His son leaves the room.

  The next moment, a single word is heard from the computer room:

  AAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG!!!!!!


----------



## Zelda Themelin

Any story behind that peculiar post, Edena, you'd wish to share?


----------



## Spoof

LOL 

Actually I think he would have gone into shock and not be able to really make a sound.  Well mabe a weak gurgling sound as his brain exploded.  If you ever saw Shrek just think of that little blue bird, It was just happily singing and then POP!  That would be the disigner


----------



## Mr. Draco

Edena: The Union of Worlds will use their 11th level assaults to spray Agent Oerth on as many of the red-pudding affected planets as they can.


----------



## Zelda Themelin

"Lord, I didn't want to wake you up, but we just heard something, that might be of utmost importance."

Ergoth-Nog rose, put his robe on and followed Askal to Hall of Stars. Nerisa from Druid's circle, Marog from Mage's House, 3 warleaders and Katha the Witch were there waiting for him.

"So, what are the news?"

"Prince Ergoth-Nog, we have heard news. whispers in the winds, that our ally Kalanyr has decided calling on The Taraakian's or
the Militant Fair as they are called by unenlightned."

"Never heard of them? Are they some angelic race? Why would Kalanyr's summon for allies concern us?"

"No, they aren't angels, they are... powerful aliens, their true nature remaining unknown to us. They are creatures of good... but there is something unnerving in stories we have found concerning them. They are said to uphold very high principles..."

"In another words lord", sais Marog "they might not be all  that nice".


"Wind is, wind blows, wind comes, wind breaks. As it has been once, it shall be again."

Mutters Katha to herself.


"So, you are wary that such in many levels unknown new group gets involted here. Though I doubt Kalaryr would be doing
unwise decision. Calling help from good creatures of great power in situation like this one doesn't sound such a bad idea to me.
Do you have knowledge on this Ancient One?"


Katha giggles softly at Ergoth-Nog's words.

"My answer, young one, is not asnwer you are looking for. But I say this... it is a superior fate by far, to be tortured by 'evil', than to to be judged by 'good' for not being good enough. Oh, but young one, you should take your changes, that's what life is for... it is for living. Living and learning and doing. I am just old woman, and I've grown wary of powers both evil and good. This old, it's getting harder to tell them apart. They are just two sides of same coin. And I've seen this all before, and even more.. more than you ever wish to see."

"Times of old Suel Empire you are referring to, Ancient One?"

"Oh, that too. And times way before that. Long before I was born as this Suelian witch."

"I've made my decision. We accept Kalanyr's decision for this calling, and shall not interfere."

"Ah, young one, these are interesting times indeed."

"Sad times rather."

"That too, sad... interesting and happy. Oh yes, and when this is finally over, however fate wills it. I think I take a long trip."

"Long trip?"

"Yes. Since the Wanderer waked me with his little tantrum, I've started remembering more things. And that won't do at all.
I think I might go pay Melkor visit in his realm."

Katha smiles at other's disapproving and wondering faces.

"You know old Katha is quite mad, yes? But I am still very helpful, aren't I? No, dear ones, I've got little ritual to perform."


((Um, what does that "summoned from within"-part mean, nothing you have said here later, Edena, quite expains that one.))


----------



## William Ronald

Well, as it seems we will likely continue, I will say, let us do so.

Kalanyr, I was thinking the same thing about the Taraakians.  Possibly they can save us from the worst of the destruction.  I just want everyone not to blame each other and Edena for anything that may happen.

The Kevellond League, the Baklunish-Esmerin confederation, and their allies such as Orcreich, Erypt, and Suhfang, will send their civilian populations to the 100 demi-planes.  This will hopefully give them more of a chance of survival by being away from the worst of the solution.  The UC of Toril will do so as well.

In the temple of Rao in Veluna City, Hazen and Gwilym Raonul kneel in prayer.

"You are resolved to this action, President Hazen?" Gwilym says as they rise and sit on a long pew before the altar.

"I support Lord Kalanyr's actions and I have deduced a way to tell the Taraakians all that has transpired here.  Perhaps they shall not judge us too badly for our actions.  I will let them know that I am willing to personally suffer any judgement they might make against me and also take on any judgement for my people."


Hazen falls silent.  He reaches deep within his being, to the core of his emotions.  He sends forth the images and feelings he has had since the Wanderer's Message, the wonder at the technology of the Lortmils, the horror at the destruction Vecna wrought, the good feelings the Oerth Alliance generated, the joy of seeing the Angels and having them come to Oerth, the horror of expecting a horrible lashing and the wonder of being given a form and powers like that of an Angel, the terror of the bombardment of fusing hydrogen from the sun, the desire to make peace to save lives, the outrage at the attacks on other worlds, and the  joy of seeing the Oerth Alliance trying to prevent them, and his fears and worries about the near future.  He also shares his willingness to take upon himself for any punishment for his people.  He sends an urgent feeling asking them to come, his minds eye showing pictures of the peoples of many worlds, races, and lands pleading for help amid their fears. There is curiosity about the Taraakians, respect for their achievements, and hope.  He also sends the horror he thinks he will feel if all is thrown into ruin.  The last feeling can best be translated in to words as 'Please come, now.'


"It is done," Hazen says.  "They should see my true feelings for the worlds and what has transpired.  Messages need not be sent in words to have meaning.  I pray that the Taraakians will prevent us from destroying ourselves."

OOC:  Phasmus, it is good to hear from you.  The UC of Toril, which I am now playing, will move civilians away from Toril to demiplanes.  I will try to save as many neoillithid as I can.


----------



## Serpenteye

Life, life and power devoured the world around him as he merged with the being formerly known as Solea Teprices, the High Matriarch of the Church. For an instant that seemed like an eternity Cydian and Cydian God were united in one form and when they divided again they were three. The God Emperor sent a quick telepathic greeting and blessing to his newest half-demideity daughter and then he threw himself back into the breeding, this time with a former Githyanki sorceress of remarkable talent, and so a son was created. Back into the breeding. Faster and faster. Devouring power to rival a hundred suns. Thousands of couplings until he felt the rising tides of chaos intruding upon his consciousness. A fraction of a second to center himself once again and then back into the creation that took place all around him, until the Director of Espionage entered the huge spherical chamber looking rather troubled.

"My Lord, I have urgent news for you." 
"I suppose you have a very good reason for interrupting my breeding. My time is far more precious than your life."
"By my soul and eternal salvation you speak the truth, my Lord, and this news is of utmost importance.
 The buro of espionage has for a long time searched the Multiverse for suitable worlds to colonize. On one of these worlds we encountered a seemingly unimportant civilization, now destroyed by the actions of Phibrizzo. Before the end of that world our agents found conclusive evidence that members of an immensely powerful race of beings had for a short time visited the planet and allied with the primitive civilization there. The magical residue suggested that they possessed magic of the 12th tier. Since that kind of magic is currently unattainable for us here on Oerth they were naturally intrigued by this phenomenon and they set out to learn more. The visitors hadn't bothered with concealing their origin to a sufficient degree to hide it from us, it would soon become apparent that they had no true reason to since their power vastly exeeds the power of any race or empire in our multiverse. 
 Our agents managed to follow their tracks to an alien infinity of darkness, a mostly empty space strewn with dust, gas, and the occasional star and planet, a single continuum of Time and Space, undivided by planes and phlogiston. A separate universe. 
 There they encountered the strangers and could for a time study them from afar. The agents vanished a few minutes ago, seconds after they had sent us their information on the species and their universe. Most of the information was damaged beyond our ability to repair but some fragments have been reconstructed.
 The species calls itself Tarrakians, they are fanatical in their devotion to 'good' and uncompromising in their crusade to eradicate whatever they consider 'evil', which is apparently most things and peoples. They are feared and respected trough out their universe and they have apparently rejected all Gods, probably out of self sufficiency and contempt for their 'lessers'. Their pride and arrogance is apparently overbearing but is, just like with the Angels in our multiverse, hidden behind a mask of justice and necessity. They are more dangerous than any enemy we have yet encountered and they are coming here to cleanse our worlds with fire and death." 
 "Truly, important news." the God Emperor teleports out, leaving his legion of quickly growing children behind.


----------



## William Ronald

OOC: Serpenteye, nice to see the Union still views any powers of good as self-righteous hypocrites.  Not that many people were buying your faction's purported switch to neutrality.

The Taraakians are coming to cleanse with fire and death?  Trust me, I don't think there will be much left for anyone to clean up after.


----------



## Anabstercorian

Anabstercorian is prepared to give himself freely to the Taraakians if they'll spare his people, I'll say that much.


----------



## Serpenteye

William Ronald said:
			
		

> *OOC: Serpenteye, nice to see the Union still views any powers of good as self-righteous hypocrites.  Not that many people were buying your faction's purported switch to neutrality.
> 
> The Taraakians are coming to cleanse with fire and death?  Trust me, I don't think there will be much left for anyone to clean up after. *




Ooc:

I got the impression that the Taraakians consider us all sinners who must be burned at the stake for the greater good of all the universes. They are much like Mercykillers, only far more powerful.
 Perhaps Hazen will be spared, he has probably never even considered thinking evil thoughts, but most of the oerth Alliance might be in for an unpleasant surprise. Who (else) among you is without sin?
 Destruction at their hands is in no way preferable to destruction at the hands of the Dark Powers or the Red Goo. 

_________Zelda Themelin wrote:

Katha giggles softly at Ergoth-Nog's words. 

"My answer, young one, is not asnwer you are looking for. But I say this... it is a superior fate by far, to be tortured by 'evil', than to to be judged by 'good' for not being good enough. Oh, but young one, you should take your changes, that's what life is for... it is for living. Living and learning and doing. I am just old woman, and I've grown wary of powers both evil and good. This old, it's getting harder to tell them apart. They are just two sides of same coin. And I've seen this all before, and even more.. more than you ever wish to see." 
________________


----------



## Kalanyr

Anabster: Yeah, thats what Kalanyr was going to do, ask them to spare his people and take him instead.

Serpenteye: Perhaps, perhaps not. The Dark Powers and the Red Goo would allow none to survive the Taraakian's will spare a few at least.


----------



## Zelda Themelin

OCC: None but Edena truly knows how the Taraakians turn out to be if they come and who they judge, if none. My npc:s have their opinions of course, and as player I have few guesses.

Katha's words might hold truth or then not, it remains to to be seen, as she actually sort of stated herself.


______________

Oh, but our people are not going to hide away. It might not be wise, but it's how they see best way to be.

Life is very wise my friends, it is wiser than us.


----------



## William Ronald

The difference between the Taraakians and the Domains of Dread is that even if the Taraakians are as bad as Serpenteye portrays them, most of Oerth would survive in some manner.  In Ravenloft, we would be under the rule of Lord Melkor.  Last I checked, the God Emperor was not exactly Melkor's favorite person -- especially after the Red Armada hit Oerth.

Even if the Taraakians are the self-righteous prigs some view them as, they will likely let some people live and remain free.  Do you honestly think any of the Dark Lords of the Domains of Dread would do so.  Also, if they can keep us from destroying ourselves, it gives us more options.

Besides, I consider the survival of a people far more important than the survival of their leaders.  New leaders can always emerge.  However, no new leaders can emerge if a people are utterly obliterated.

It remains to be seen what the Taraakians are like.  As for Hazen, he has had more than a few dark thoughts from time to time.  He is not meant to be a cardboard cut out saint.


Hazen addresses Gwilym Raonul.

"Can you arrange a discussion for me with Alustriel and her husband about the Taraakians and their interaction with other worlds, especially Neith?  It might be useful."

"I will also ask the Angels about their knowledge of the Taraakians."

"Some people seem to be skeptical of their good intentions," Gwilym said.  "I just do not know what to make of them.  I hope that they remember their own principles and do no punish the innocent with the guilty."

"We can hope.   In the end, all we can do is hope.  If the cost of saving several billion lives would be my own life, I would consider it a bargain,"  Hazen says somberly.


"I will try to greet them personally.  I will ask an Angel or two to join the delegation.  I have tried to not prejudge others.  I think we should try to give others the same benefit of the doubt that we would ask for ourselves."

"Also, I have been wrong about people before.  Initially, I thought Lord Kalanyr was a demon who did not wish redemption. He has lead his whole people forward into goodness and freedom.  I pray that the Taraakians will hold that in his favor."

"What of their faith?" Gwilym asks.

"Perhaps they worship that power which the Angels serve. Let  me tell you of Earth and its faiths...."

A three hour lecture on Earth's religions and comparisons with the faiths of other worlds begins.  All spies of non-good alignment must make a Will DC save of 500 or fall asleep.

The Kevellond League, the Ulek State, and the UC of Toril contact the celestials of the upper planes and the elemental, quasielemental, and paraelemental powers of good for aid in this hour.  I will also see about disbursing some of my civilian populations among them all.


----------



## Serpenteye

William Ronald said:
			
		

> *A three hour lecture on Earth's religions and comparisons with the faiths of other worlds begins.  All spies of non-good alignment must make a Will DC save of 500 or fall asleep. *




Well, I must have failed my save, I'm going to bed. Don't sell Oerth to the aliens while I'm gone.


----------



## Mr. Draco

Hopefully edena will post more informations about the taraakians, I for one have my own theory that the Taraakians are the complete opposite of the dark powers.  Think of it this way, when the dark powers came into being, such a powerful evil was created that to maintain universal balance either a new species, the taraakians, was created, or another species was raised to their power.  Otherwise, the entire multi-verse would have fallen to the dark powers by now.

So, in efforts to get off to a good standing with them, the Union of Worlds will assist Kalanyr in summoning them*. (maybe we can get brownie points with them, after all, why would evil summon its own destruction, right?

*EDENA- the union of worlds is going to summon Taraakians alongside Kalanyr.


----------



## Mr. Draco

William Ronald said:
			
		

> *OOC: Serpenteye, nice to see the Union still views any powers of good as self-righteous hypocrites.  Not that many people were buying your faction's purported switch to neutrality.
> *




William, we see powers of good as semi self righteous hypocrites, just as we see powers of evil as semi self-indulgent fools.  However, we are willing to get along with either, provided they abide by any treaties we have in place.  (these would include not commiting genocide and especially NOT trying to drag us into the domains of dread).


----------



## William Ronald

Well, avoiding a nine course meal at Castle Ravenloft (with us as different parts of the meal) is a laudable goal.  Different people can have different beliefs based on their life experiences, which tends to shape one's world view. Of course, Hazen believes it is possible for a power of neutrality to seek balance without being critical of others.  Or to pursue one's self interest.  (In such cases, the matter becomes proving that there are mutual interests.)

I also think Edena should consider giving himself a week's break from the IR after resolving the current combats.  He really has put in a lot of effort.  So, I think a little rest might help him and us out.
(A DM who is not overly tired is a good thing.)


----------



## Mr. Draco

EDENA: out of curiosity, when you said the taraakians were zealously good, would their code of "good" include the right to freedom of choice that all living beings deserve?  Also, when the first of the taraakians show up, we (the union of worlds) will give them all the knowledge we have regarding redgoo (they may not have seen/encountered it before, and we want them to be forewarned, and oerthblood.  afterall, taraakians sound like they could be problem enough, and red-goo taraakians would be downright impossible to deal with)


----------



## Creamsteak

Is it still about an hour till Edena will post the results of this day? I am excited to find out who did what... and if I'm alive or dead... (or undead?)


----------



## Black Omega

I'm kinda curious to find out what happened as well.

With everything else that has gone on, summoning the Militant Fair seems worth the risk.


----------



## William Ronald

Considering the likelihood that the Taraakians are probably the only thing that can keep Oerth, Toril, Mystara, Athas, and Krynn from being blown to kingdom come, summoning them is worth the risk.

Hazen would gladly give his own life if it saved his people.  Even Anabstercorian has stated his willingness to sacrifice his character for the sake of his people.  In real life, a lesson many soldiers learn is that me is a lot less important than we.

Mr. Draco:  I think Hazen gave them pretty much everything in his emotional message.

creamsteak:  I am curious about the results, but I fear it is an almost morbid curiosity.  I did not understate how high expect the casualties to be from the current battles.  The Taraakians may well arrive to see utterly devastated worlds.

Melkor and Tokiwong:  If either of you are reading this, it is time to chose sides.  Enter Ravenloft or oppose those who are trying to force us there.  I fear neutrality is not an option when you can be dragged along with everyone else.  I think people will enjoy the IR more if we do not go to Ravenloft.


----------



## Black Omega

> _I am curious about the results, but I fear it is an almost morbid curiosity.  I did not understate how high expect the casualties to be from the current battles.  The Taraakians may well arrive to see utterly devastated worlds.[/B]_



_

A portal opens on Oerth, a circle of golden fire from which step the Militant Fair, the ultimate force of unswavering, unrelenting good in Realmspace.  They come through the portal ready for the fight, armor glittering, weapons at ready as the leader's voice booms out "You called us?"

Then the Taraakians look over the wasted ruin of the world, all scorched ground and cracked earth.  Their magic reaches outwards, searching as a surprised voice booms once again "Hello?  Anyone here?"

_


----------



## Mr. Draco

Black Omega said:
			
		

> *
> 
> A portal opens on Oerth, a circle of golden fire from which step the Militant Fair, the ultimate force of unswavering, unrelenting good in Realmspace.  They come through the portal ready for the fight, armor glittering, weapons at ready as the leader's voice booms out "You called us?"
> 
> Then the Taraakians look over the wasted ruin of the world, all scorched ground and cracked earth.  Their magic reaches outwards, searching as a surprised voice booms once again "Hello?  Anyone here?"
> 
> *




LOL!!  That's great!


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*THE GREAT BATTLE BEGINS*

11TH LEVEL DUELING

  11TH LEVEL POWERS

Alyx’s Church of Toril - 11th Level Infrastructure 100% intact	
(Played by Alyx)  The Corrupted Unseelie Allies of the Church of Toril - 100% intact		
Alzem’s Hope Isle of Toril - 100% intact	ATTACK BUILT, BUT HELD
Alzem’s Hope Isle of Oerth - 100% intact	ATTACK BUILT, BUT HELD
(Played by Alzem)  The Corrupted Krynnish Allies of Hope Isle, Toril	ATTACK BUILT, BUT HELD
(Played by Alzem)  The Corrupted Krynnish Allies of Hope Isle, Oerth	ATTACK BUILT, BUT HELD
Anabstercorian’s Knights of Neraka and Mina - 99% intact	
The Sentient Starfire Allies of Anabstercorian - 100% intact	 
Black Omega’s Coalition of Light and Shadow - 100% intact	 
Creamsteak’s Church of Mercy - 100% intact	
(Played by Creamsteak)  The Corrupted Demon Allies of the Church of Mercy - 100% intact	 

  UNDER ATTACK
Mr. Draco / Serpenteye’s Union of Oerth - 100% intact		DEFENSE 10
  ATTACKERS
(Sollir)  The Second Red Army, compliments of the Demons - 100% intact
  TOTAL ATTACK 4, TOTAL DEFENSE 10
  FINAL NUMBER IS - 6

(Played by Mr. Draco and Serpenteye)  Forrester’s Humanoid Alliance - 100% intact	
(Played by Mr. Draco and Serpenteye)  The Corrupted Black Brotherhood Allies of the Union of Oerth - 100% int   
(Played by Mr. Draco and Serpenteye)  The Corrupted Shade Allies of the Humanoid Alliance - 100% intact  
Festy Dog’s Scro Star League - 100% intact	 
Forsaken One’s Hive Cluster - 75% intact:  - 1 to Attacks and Defenses		
(Played by Forsaken One)  The Corrupted Athian Allies of the Hive Cluster - 100% intact	 
GnomeWork’s Veiled Alliance - 100% intact	 
The Corrupted Solistarim Allies of the Veiled Alliance - 100% intact
Kaboom’s Nations of the Chosen of Mystra - 100% intact
(Played by Kaboom)  The Corrupted Shade Allies of the Nations of the Chosen of Mystra - 100% intact
Kalanyr’s Ishtarland and Drow/Yuan-Ti/Elf Alliance - 100% intact

  UNDER ATTACK
(Played by Kalanyr)  The Angels - 100% intact		DEFENSE 4
  ATTACKERS
Sollir’s Unseelie of Oerth - 100% intact (4) (Imprisonment declared)
(Sollir)  The Corrupted Black Brotherhood Allies (Tri-Dominatrix) of the Unseelie of Oerth - 100% intact  (4) (Imprisonment declared)
  TOTAL ATTACK 8, TOTAL DEFENSE 4
  FINAL NUMBER IS 4

Melkor’s Church of Shade and Shadow Empire - 0% intact - DISARMED
(Played by Melkor)  The Corrupted United Commonwealth Allies of the Shade  - 100% intact
‘o Skoteino’s Immortals of Mystara - 100% intact
(Played by 'o Skoteinos)  The Corrupted Mystaran Allies (absorbed into the Hive Cluster) of the Immortals of Mystara - 100% intact

  UNDER ATTACK
Sollir’s Unseelie of Oerth - 100% intact	DEFENSE 6
  ATTACKERS
(Played by Alyx)  The Corrupted Unseelie Allies of the Church of Toril - 100% intact (5) (No method of disposal declared)
Black Omega’s Coalition of Light and Shadow - 100% intact (4) (No method of disposal declared)
Creamsteak’s Church of Mercy - 100% intact (4) (No method of disposal declared)
Mr. Draco / Serpenteye’s Union of Oerth - 100% intact	 (4) (Imprisonment declared)
(Played by Mr. Draco and Serpenteye)  Forrester’s Humanoid Alliance - 100% intact (4) (imprisonment declared)
(Played by Mr. Draco and Serpenteye)  The Corrupted Black Brotherhood Allies of the Union of Oerth - 100% intact (4) (Imprisonment declared)
(Played by Mr. Draco and Serpenteye)  The Corrupted Shade Allies of the Humanoid Alliance - 100% intact (4) (Imprisonment declared)
(Played by William)  Dagger’s Kingdom of Ulek - 100% intact (4) (No method of disposal declared)
  TOTAL ATTACK 33, TOTAL DEFENSE 6
  FINAL NUMBER IS 27

  UNDER ATTACK
(Sollir)  Maudlin’s Power of Acererak, Acererak’s Minions, and Scarlet Brotherhood - 100% intact	DEFENSE 10
  ATTACKERS
Kalanyr’s Ishtarland and Drow/Yuan-Ti/Elf Alliance - 100% intact (4) (No method of disposal declared)
(Played by Kalanyr)  The Angels - 100% intact (4) (No method of disposal declared)
(Played by William)  Reprisal’s United Commonwealth of Toril - 97% intact (4) (No method of disposal declared)
  TOTAL ATTACK 12, TOTAL DEFENSE 10
  FINAL NUMBER IS 2

  UNDER ATTACK
(Sollir)  The Corrupted Black Brotherhood Allies (Tri-Dominatrix) of the Unseelie of Oerth - 100% intact	DEFENSE 4
  ATTACKERS
‘o Skoteino’s Immortals of Mystara - 100% intact (4) (No method of disposal declared)
(Played by 'o Skoteinos)  The Corrupted Mystaran Allies (absorbed into the Hive Cluster) of the Immortals of Mystara - 100% intact (4) (No method of disposal declared)
Forsaken One’s Hive Cluster - 75% intact:  - 1 to Attacks and Defense (4) (No method of disposal declared)
(Played by Forsaken One)  The Corrupted Athian Allies of the Hive Cluster - 100% intact (4) (No method of disposal declared)
(Played by William)  The Corrupted Eternal Order Allies of the United Commonwealth of Toril - 100% intact (4) (No method of disposal declared)
  TOTAL ATTACK 20, TOTAL DEFENSE 4
  FINAL NUMBER IS 16

(Sollir)  The Corrupted Black Brotherhood Allies (Tri-Dominatrix) of Acererak - 100% intact

  (Not under Attack!  You missed one!   )

  UNDER ATTACK
(Sollir)  The Red Army of Luna - 100% intact	DEFENSE 4
  ATTACKERS:
Uvenelei’s Republic of Selune - 100% intact (4) (No method of disposal declared)
(Played by William)  The Corrupted Allies of the Kingdom of Ulek - 100% intact (4) (No method of disposal declared)
Anabstercorian’s Knights of Neraka and Mina - 99% intact (4) (11th Level Destruction declared)
The Sentient Starfire Allies of Anabstercorian - 100% intact (4) (11th Level Destruction declared)
  TOTAL ATTACK 16, TOTAL DEFENSE 4
  FINAL NUMBER IS 12 

(Sollir)  The Second Red Army, compliments of the Demons - 100% intact
Tokiwong’s Eternal Empire of Toril - 50% intact:  - 2 to Attacks and Defenses
The Corrupted Allies (Tokiwong decides who) of the Eternal Empire - 100% intact
Uvenelei’s Republic of Selune - 100% intact 
Venus’s Emerald Order - 50% intact:  - 2 to Attacks and Defenses
(Played by Venus)  The Corrupted Black Brotherhood Allies of the Emerald Order - 100% intact

  UNDER ATTACK
William’s Kevellond League - 85% intact	DEFENSE 4
  ATTACKERS
(Sollir)  Maudlin’s Power of Acererak, Acererak’s Minions, and Scarlet Brotherhood - 100% intact (4) (11th level conversion to Tri-Dominatrix declared)
(Sollir)  The Corrupted Black Brotherhood Allies (Tri-Dominatrix) of Acererak - 100% intact (4) (11th level conversion to Tri-Dominatrix declared)
(Played by the DM - Attack is at Sollir’s request)  Rhialto’s Black Brotherhood - 38% intact:  - 2 to Attacks and Defenses (4) (11th level conversion to Tri-Dominatrix declared)
(Played by the DM - Attack at is Sollir’s request)  The Corrupted Kevellonder Allies of the Black Brotherhood - 100% intact (4) (11th level conversion to Tri-Dominatrix declared)
  TOTAL ATTACK 16, TOTAL DEFENSE 4
  FINAL NUMBER IS 12

  UNDER ATTACK
(Played by William)  Reprisal’s United Commonwealth of Toril - 97% intact:  DEFENSE 4
  ATTACKERS
(played by the DM)  Zouron's Eternal Union - 100% intact
(played by the DM)  The Corrupted United Commonwealth Allies of the Eternal Union - 100% intact
  (Normally played by Melkor, but he asked the DM to play them)  The Corrupted United Commonwealth Allies of the Shade  - 100% intact
  ATTACK 12, DEFENSE 4
  FIANL NUMBER IS 8 (Death by 11th level magic declared)

(Played by William)  Dagger’s Kingdom of Ulek - 100% intact
(Played by William)  The Corrupted Black Brotherhood Allies of the Kevellond League - 100% intact
(Played by William)  The Corrupted Allies of the Kingdom of Ulek - 100% intact	
(Played by William)  The Corrupted Eternal Order Allies of the United Commonwealth of Toril - 100% intact 
Zelda’s Thillronian Alliance - 100% intact	

  UNDER ATTACK
(Played by the DM)  Rhialto’s Black Brotherhood - 38% intact:  - 2 to Attacks and Defenses	DEFENSE 4
  ATTACKERS
Venus’s Emerald Order - 50% intact:  - 2 to Attacks and Defenses (4) (No method of disposal declared)
(Played by Venus)  The Corrupted Black Brotherhood Allies of the Emerald Order - 100% intact (4) (No method of disposal declared)
William’s Kevellond League - 85% intact (6) (No method of disposal declared)
  TOTAL ATTACK 14, TOTAL DEFENSE 4
  FINAL NUMBER IS 10

  UNDER ATTACK
(Played by the DM)  The Corrupted Kevellonder Allies of the Black Brotherhood - 100% intact	DEFENSE 4
  ATTACKERS:
Kaboom’s Nations of the Chosen of Mystra - 100% intact (4) (No method of disposal declared)
(Played by Kaboom)  The Corrupted Shade Allies of the Nations of the Chosen of Mystra - 100% intact (4) (No method of disposal declared)
(Played by William)  The Corrupted Black Brotherhood Allies of the Kevellond League - 100% intact (4) (No method of disposal declared)
  TOTAL ATTACK 12, TOTAL DEFENSE 4
  FINAL NUMBER IS 8

  UNDER ATTACK
(played by the DM)  Zouron's Eternal Union - 100% intact	DEFENSE 9
  ATTACKERS
GnomeWork’s Veiled Alliance - 100% intact (3) (No method of disposal declared)
The Corrupted Solistarim Allies of the Veiled Alliance - 100% intact (4) (No method of disposal declared)
Alyx’s Church of Toril - 11th Level Infrastructure 100% intact (5) (No method of disposal declared)
  TOTAL ATTACK 12, TOTAL DEFENSE 9
  FINAL NUMBER IS 3

(played by the DM)  The Corrupted United Commonwealth Allies of the Eternal Union - 100% intact

  - - -

  RAVENLOFT 11TH LEVEL POWERS

Melkor and the Shade - 100% intact
(Played by the DM)  Zouron and his undead - 100% intact

  - - -

  NON - 11TH LEVEL POWERS

Alyx’s Alliance of the Rising Sun - Main Infrastructure 100% intact

  UNDER COUP DE GRACE ATTACK
Anabstercorian’s Penumbral Hub - 50% intact:  - 2 on Defense on the Coup de Grace chart	DEFENSE 14 (4 from Anabstercorian, 10 from Zelda and Imprisonment of the Defenders declared!)
  ATTACKERS
(Sollir)  The Red Army of Luna - 100% intact. (4) (Obliteration Destruction Declared)
  TOTAL ATTACK 4, TOTAL DEFENSE 14
  FINAL NUMBER IS - 10 (ON THE ... STANDARD ... CHART)

Creamsteak’s Delrunian Alliance - 100% intact
Festy Dog’s Under-Oerth Alliance - 100% intact
GnomeWork’s Lortmil Technomancy - 100% intact
Kaboom’s Sky-Sea League - 100% intact
‘o Skoteino’s Orcish Empire of the Pomarj and Allies - 100% intact

Rajaat and his Champions - 0% intact:   ELIMINATED

  UNDER COUP DE GRACE ATTACK
Sollir’s League of the Warlords - 100% intact		DEFENSE 4
  ATTACKERS
(Played by Creamsteak)  The Corrupted Demon Allies of the Church of Mercy - 100% intact (4) (Declarations:  Expulsion of Outsiders to the Seventh Heaven, Total Destruction of all magic - including artifacts, Obliteration Destruction against Riftcrag, alteration of humanoids into high elves of lawful good alignment)
  TOTAL ATTACK 4, TOTAL DEFENSE 4
  FINAL NUMBER IS 0 (ON THE COUP DE GRACE CHART)

Tokiwong’s Empire of Iuz - 100% intact
Uvenelei’s Alliance of the Crescent - 100% intact
William’s Baklunish-Esmerin Confederation - 100% intact

  - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

  11TH LEVEL ASSAULTS

  11TH LEVEL POWERS

Alyx’s Church of Toril - 11th Level Infrastructure 100% intact
(Played by Alyx)  The Corrupted Unseelie Allies of the Church of Toril - 100% intact

  UNDER 11TH LEVEL ASSAULT
Alzem’s Hope Isle of Toril - 100% intact	DEFENSE 6
  ASSAULT BY
Sollir’s Unseelie of Oerth - 100% intact (one hour action to destroy Hope Isle, Toril)
  ASSAULT 0, DEFENSE 6, FINAL NUMBER IS - 6

  UNDER 11TH LEVEL ASSAULT
Alzem’s Hope Isle of Oerth - 100% intact	DEFENSE 6
  ASSAULT BY
(Sollir)  Maudlin’s Power of Acererak, Acererak’s Minions, and Scarlet Brotherhood - 100% intact
  ASSAULT 0, DEFENSE 6, FINAL NUMBER IS - 6

(Played by Alzem)  The Corrupted Krynnish Allies of Hope Isle, Toril
(Played by Alzem)  The Corrupted Krynnish Allies of Hope Isle, Oerth
Anabstercorian’s Knights of Neraka and Mina - 99% intact
The Sentient Starfire Allies of Anabstercorian - 100% intact
Black Omega’s Coalition of Light and Shadow - 100% intact
Creamsteak’s Church of Mercy - 100% intact
(Played by Creamsteak)  The Corrupted Demon Allies of the Church of Mercy - 100% intact
Mr. Draco / Serpenteye’s Union of Oerth - 100% intact
(Played by Mr. Draco and Serpenteye)  Forrester’s Humanoid Alliance - 100% intact	
(Played by Mr. Draco and Serpenteye)  The Corrupted Black Brotherhood Allies of the Union of Oerth - 100% intact
(Played by Mr. Draco and Serpenteye)  The Corrupted Shade Allies of the Humanoid Alliance - 100% intact  DEFENSE 4
Festy Dog’s Scro Star League - 100% intact	

  UNDER 11TH LEVEL ASSAULT
Forsaken One’s Hive Cluster - 75% intact:  - 1 to Attacks and Defenses		DEFENSE 16
  ASSAULT BY
(Sollir)  The Red Army of Luna - 100% intact
  ASSAULT 0, DEFENSE 16, FINAL NUMBER - 16

(Played by Forsaken One)  The Corrupted Athian Allies of the Hive Cluster - 100% intact
GnomeWork’s Veiled Alliance - 100% intact
The Corrupted Solistarim Allies of the Veiled Alliance - 100% intact
Kaboom’s Nations of the Chosen of Mystra - 100% intact
(Played by Kaboom)  The Corrupted Shade Allies of the Nations of the Chosen of Mystra - 100% intact
Kalanyr’s Ishtarland and Drow/Yuan-Ti/Elf Alliance - 100% intact
(Played by Kalanyr)  The Angels - 100% intac
Melkor’s Church of Shade and Shadow Empire - 0% intact - DISARMED
(Played by Melkor)  The Corrupted United Commonwealth Allies of the Shade  - 100% intact
‘o Skoteino’s Immortals of Mystara - 100% intact
(Played by 'o Skoteinos)  The Corrupted Mystaran Allies (absorbed into the Hive Cluster) of the Immortals of Mystara - 100% intact
Sollir’s Unseelie of Oerth - 100% intact

  UNDER 11TH LEVEL ASSAULT
(Sollir)  Maudlin’s Power of Acererak, Acererak’s Minions, and Scarlet Brotherhood - 100% intact	DEFENSE 10
  ASSAULT BY 
Kalanyr’s Ishtarland and Drow/Yuan-Ti/Elf Alliance - 100% intact
(Played by Kalanyr)  The Angels - 100% intact	
  Adding 11th Level Assault (1 Hour action) spray of Oerthblood over Acererak's troops.
  ATTACK 0, DEFENSE 10

(Sollir)  The Corrupted Black Brotherhood Allies (Tri-Dominatrix) of the Unseelie of Oerth - 100% intact	
(Sollir)  The Corrupted Black Brotherhood Allies (Tri-Dominatrix) of Acererak - 100% intact
(Sollir)  The Red Army of Luna - 100% intact
(Sollir)  The Second Red Army, compliments of the Demons - 100% intact
Tokiwong’s Eternal Empire of Toril - 50% intact:  - 2 to Attacks and Defenses
The Corrupted Allies (Tokiwong decides who) of the Eternal Empire - 100% intact
Uvenelei’s Republic of Selune - 100% intact
Venus’s Emerald Order - 50% intact:  - 2 to Attacks and Defenses
(Played by Venus)  The Corrupted Black Brotherhood Allies of the Emerald Order - 100% intact

  UNDER 11TH LEVEL ASSAULT
William’s Kevellond League - 85% intact	DEFENSE 4
  ASSAULT BY
(Sollir)  The Second Red Army, compliments of the Demons - 100% intact
  ASSAULT 0, DEFENSE 4, FINAL NUMBER - 4

  UNDER ASSAULT
(Played by William)  Reprisal’s United Commonwealth of Toril - 97% intact		DEFENSE 4
  ASSAULT BY
(played by the DM)  Zouron's Eternal Union - 100% intact
(played by the DM)  The Corrupted United Commonwealth Allies of the Eternal Union - 100% intact
(Played by Melkor)  The Corrupted United Commonwealth Allies of the Shade  - 100% intact
  (Full day actions to obliterate the entire southern half of Faerun declared by Eternal Union)
  (Full day action to obliterate Zakhara declared by Corrupted Allies of the Shade)
  ATTACK 2, DEFENSE 4, FINAL NUMBER - 2

(Played by William)  Dagger’s Kingdom of Ulek - 100% intact
(Played by William)  The Corrupted Black Brotherhood Allies of the Kevellond League - 100% intact
(Played by William)  The Corrupted Allies of the Kingdom of Ulek - 100% intact
(Played by William)  The Corrupted Eternal Order Allies of the United Commonwealth of Toril - 100% intact
Zelda’s Thillronian Alliance - 100% intact
(Played by the DM)  The Corrupted Kevellonder Allies of the Black Brotherhood - 100% intact
(played by the DM)  Zouron's Eternal Union - 100% intact
(played by the DM)  The Corrupted United Commonwealth Allies of the Eternal Union - 100% intact

  11TH LEVEL RAVENLOFT POWERS

Melkor and the Shade - 100% intact
(Played by the DM)  Zouron and his undead - 100% intact

  NON - 11TH LEVEL POWERS

Alyx’s Alliance of the Rising Sun - Main Infrastructure 100% intact
Anabstercorian’s Penumbral Hub - 50% intact:  - 2 on Defense on the Coup de Grace chart	
Creamsteak’s Delrunian Alliance - 100% intact
Festy Dog’s Under-Oerth Alliance - 100% intact
GnomeWork’s Lortmil Technomancy - 100% intact
Kaboom’s Sky-Sea League - 100% intact
‘o Skoteino’s Orcish Empire of the Pomarj and Allies - 100% intact
Rajaat and his Champions - 0% intact:   ELIMINATED
Sollir’s League of the Warlords - 100% intact
Tokiwong’s Empire of Iuz - 100% intact
Uvenelei’s Alliance of the Crescent - 100% intact
William’s Baklunish-Esmerin Confederation - 100% intact

  MISCELLANEOUS 11TH LEVEL ASSAULTS

   11th level one hour action by Alyx - 11th level protection / contingency evacuation of assaulting force on Eternal Order (Automatic Success unless countered by 11th level magic)

  By Festy Dog - Repulsion of Black Balls of Negative Emotion and Red Goo assaults, declared by Festy Dog (weakens Black Ball assault by Sollir (below) by 5 Categories)

  Festy Dog’s full day action:  5 hours will be spent summoning Oerthblood

- 5 hours will be spent converting this Oerthblood into 'Agent Oerth'. What this is is simply Oerthblood which has been lightened, and changed so as to penetrate deep within substances of any type without damaging them. The major difference is instead of disappearing when brought into contact with red goo it absorbs some of the positive energy released by the unleashed souls (i guess they'd be pretty damn happy when they got out) and uses that to become increasingly potent against red goo. With luck, a total saturation of a planet with this stuff will cleanse it to the core (liquid happy or agent oerth - which do you like better? lol).
- 5 hours spent converting the Scro Armada to be able to dump vasteamounts of this potent but nice stuff anywhere.
- 5 hours spent conteracting the black balls by sending out happy thoughts all over Oerth.

  The above counts as an 11th Level Assault on all Powers in the IR, on Oerth, that are not in the Alliance of Oerth! (Category 0 against all Defenses.  Result of loss is that they turn to good alignment.)

 11th level one hour action by Sollir - Ruin of Oerth’s atmosphere, declared by Sollir.  Attack by the Corrupted Allies of the Unseelie (Automatic Success)
  11th level one hour action by Sollir - Creation of millions of Black Balls of Evil Emotion, which attack everyone immediately.  Attack by Corrupted Allies of Acererak.  (- 5 (adjusted - 10) versus all Defenses, counts as 11th Level Assault)

  11th level action by William - Declaration of support against Red Goo assault against other Crystal Spheres.  (ongoing)

  - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

  CONVENTIONAL ASSAULTS

  11TH LEVEL POWERS

Alyx’s Church of Toril - 11th Level Infrastructure 100% intact	 
(Played by Alyx)  The Corrupted Unseelie Allies of the Church of Toril - 100% intact		 
Alzem’s Hope Isle of Toril - 100% intact	 
Alzem’s Hope Isle of Oerth - 100% intact	 
(Played by Alzem)  The Corrupted Krynnish Allies of Hope Isle, Toril	 
(Played by Alzem)  The Corrupted Krynnish Allies of Hope Isle, Oerth	 
Anabstercorian’s Knights of Neraka and Mina - 99% intact	 
The Sentient Starfire Allies of Anabstercorian - 100% intact	 
Black Omega’s Coalition of Light and Shadow - 100% intact	 
Creamsteak’s Church of Mercy - 100% intact	 
(Played by Creamsteak)  The Corrupted Demon Allies of the Church of Mercy - 100% intact	 
Mr. Draco / Serpenteye’s Union of Oerth - 100% intact		 
(Played by Mr. Draco and Serpenteye)  Forrester’s Humanoid Alliance - 100% intact	
(Played by Mr. Draco and Serpenteye)  The Corrupted Black Brotherhood Allies of the Union of Oerth - 100% intact	
(Played by Mr. Draco and Serpenteye)  The Corrupted Shade Allies of the Humanoid Alliance - 100% intact   
Festy Dog’s Scro Star League - 100% intact	
Forsaken One’s Hive Cluster - 75% intact:  - 1 to Attacks and Defenses	
(Played by Forsaken One)  The Corrupted Athian Allies of the Hive Cluster - 100% intact	 
GnomeWork’s Veiled Alliance - 100% intact	 
The Corrupted Solistarim Allies of the Veiled Alliance - 100% intact	
Kaboom’s Nations of the Chosen of Mystra - 100% intact	
(Played by Kaboom)  The Corrupted Shade Allies of the Nations of the Chosen of Mystra - 100% intact
Kalanyr’s Ishtarland and Drow/Yuan-Ti/Elf Alliance - 100% intact
(Played by Kalanyr)  The Angels - 100% intact	
Melkor’s Church of Shade and Shadow Empire - 0% intact - DISARMED
(Played by Melkor)  The Corrupted United Commonwealth Allies of the Shade  - 100% intact 
‘o Skoteino’s Immortals of Mystara - 100% intact
(Played by 'o Skoteinos)  The Corrupted Mystaran Allies (absorbed into the Hive Cluster) of the Immortals of Mystara - 100% intact
Sollir’s Unseelie of Oerth - 100% intact

  UNDER CONVENTIONAL ATTACK
(Sollir)  Maudlin’s Power of Acererak, Acererak’s Minions, and Scarlet Brotherhood - 100% intact	DEFENSE 10
  ASSAULT BY
Kalanyr’s Ishtarland and Drow/Yuan-Ti/Elf Alliance - 100% intact
(Played by Kalanyr)  The Angels - 100% intact (all out attack)
  ASSAULT - 9, DEFENSE 10, FINAL NUMBER - 19

(Sollir)  The Corrupted Black Brotherhood Allies (Tri-Dominatrix) of the Unseelie of Oerth - 100% intact	
(Sollir)  The Corrupted Black Brotherhood Allies (Tri-Dominatrix) of Acererak - 100% intact
(Sollir)  The Red Army of Luna - 100% intact
(Sollir)  The Second Red Army, compliments of the Demons - 100% intact
Tokiwong’s Eternal Empire of Toril - 50% intact:  - 2 to Attacks and Defenses
The Corrupted Allies (Tokiwong decides who) of the Eternal Empire - 100% intact
Uvenelei’s Republic of Selune - 100% intact
Venus’s Emerald Order - 50% intact:  - 2 to Attacks and Defenses
(Played by Venus)  The Corrupted Black Brotherhood Allies of the Emerald Order - 100% intact	
William’s Kevellond League - 85% intact
(Played by William)  Dagger’s Kingdom of Ulek - 100% intact
(Played by William)  The Corrupted Black Brotherhood Allies of the Kevellond League - 100% intact
(Played by William)  The Corrupted Allies of the Kingdom of Ulek - 100% intact
(Played by William)  The Corrupted Eternal Order Allies of the United Commonwealth of Toril - 100% intact 
Zelda’s Thillronian Alliance - 100% intact	
(Played by the DM)  The Corrupted Kevellonder Allies of the Black Brotherhood - 100% intact

  UNDER CONVENTIONAL ASSAULT
(played by the DM)  Zouron's Eternal Union - 100% intact	DEFENSE 9
   ASSAULT BY
Alyx’s Church of Toril - 11th Level Infrastructure 100% intact  (4000 PL army sent to take Eternal Empire complex)
Alyx’s Alliance of the Rising Sun - Main Infrastructure 100% intact
  ASSAULT NUMBER - 9, DEFENSE 9
  FINAL NUMBER IS - 18

(played by the DM)  The Corrupted United Commonwealth Allies of the Eternal Union - 100% intact

  11TH LEVEL RAVENLOFT POWERS

Melkor and the Shade - 100% intact	NONE/NONE
(Played by the DM)  Zouron and his undead - 100% intact

  NON - 11TH LEVEL POWERS

Alyx’s Alliance of the Rising Sun - Main Infrastructure 100% intact
Anabstercorian’s Penumbral Hub - 50% intact:  - 2 on Defense on the Coup de Grace chart
Creamsteak’s Delrunian Alliance - 100% intact
Festy Dog’s Under-Oerth Alliance - 100% intact
GnomeWork’s Lortmil Technomancy - 100% intact
Kaboom’s Sky-Sea League - 100% intact
‘o Skoteino’s Orcish Empire of the Pomarj and Allies - 100% intact
Rajaat and his Champions - 0% intact:   ELIMINATED

  UNDER CONVENTIONAL ASSAULT
Sollir’s League of the Warlords - 100% intact		DEFENSE 4
  ASSAULT BY
Creamsteak’s Church of Mercy - 100% intact (massive army attack)
Creamsteak’s Delrunian Alliance - 100% intact (massive army attack)
William’s Kevellond League - 85% intact	
(Played by William)  Dagger’s Kingdom of Ulek - 100% intact	
(Played by William)  The Corrupted Black Brotherhood Allies of the Kevellond League - 100% intact	
(Played by William)  The Corrupted Allies of the Kingdom of Ulek - 100% intact		 
(Played by William)  The Corrupted Eternal Order Allies of the United Commonwealth of Toril - 100% intact   
  ASSAULT 1, DEFENSE 4, FINAL NUMBER - 3

Tokiwong’s Empire of Iuz - 100% intact
Uvenelei’s Alliance of the Crescent - 100% intact
William’s Baklunish-Esmerin Confederation - 100% intact

  UNDER CONVENTIONAL ASSAULT
All Powers in the IR (all out nuclear attack)
  ASSAULT BY
(played by the DM)  Zouron's Eternal Union - 100% intact
(played by the DM)  The Corrupted United Commonwealth Allies of the Eternal Union - 100% intact
  ATTACK - 9 and - 4, DEFENSE VARIES


----------



## Animus Abdicerer

> creamsteak: I am curious about the results, but I fear it is an almost morbid curiosity. I did not understate how high expect the casualties to be from the current battles. The Taraakians may well arrive to see utterly devastated worlds.




William,

You do realize that I want to see what happens OOC, right? Sanctus Punitor is IC, and he doesn't want to see trillions of other IC people dead. OOC, 100 trillion deaths in the IR are less valuable than a bunch of risk peaces. In character, I will react to things, but OOC you could take the game with a lighter heart. It is supposed to be fun, win or lose...

William... have more fun... remember that I just want to play a game, and my IC delvings are for entertainment: not for me to honestly worry about. If all of a sudden Edena decides a force with 50th level magic wants to take over, and they do it, I won't go into a crying binge and refuse to eat in real life.


----------



## Mr. Draco

[deleted]


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Edena, the Unseelie's attack should be 12...we held our attack on days 2 and 3...


----------



## Uvenelei

Does my one hour action for day 4 (heal part of the red goo that was Luna) count as a 11th level assult against the Red Army of Luna?

And for my attack on the Red Army, method of destruction is release of trapped souls by healing.


----------



## Mr. Draco

Edena, actually one more thing.  The 11th level assaults by the union of worlds were in the form of agent oerth spraying worlds attacked by the red puddings.  I posted this a while ago.


----------



## Animus Abdicerer

Edena,

You gave Sollir's non 11th level power a 4 defense... without even 10th level magic available: That doesn't sound right... check that for me... unless he sacrificed defense from somewhere else, that defense should be 0 (for being a non 11th level power).


----------



## Mr. Draco

Creamsteak, wrong handle again, unless that one is your new official IR handle...


----------



## Creamsteak

My bad,

I'll learn to log in and out eventually...


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Yes, I did sacrafice defense elsewhere Creamsteak, where from, I can't remember , from my Tri-Dominatrix corrupted group I believe though.


----------



## William Ronald

Well, as Melkor asked Edena to play his faction we now know that he was not interested in keeping his peace treaty with the United Commonwealth of Toril.  As it seems unlikely that the Kevellond League has survived,  I would like the opportunity for Hazen to have left behind a recorded message for the Taraakians and everyone in the IR.

If all of my powers have been eliminated, I would like to say that the IR has been fun.


----------



## Mr. Draco

Something really, well, scarry just popped into my mind.  Seeing how we're taking care of the legion of dread really well, what if the Taraakians, when they get here, decide that we don't need help with the legion, and instead start targeting those factions out there with sinners, divine fire style.  The resulting carnage may bring the fifth touch and possibly take us to ravenloft.   What if we just sealed our doom by summoning such a powerful and "justice-dealing" race?

*Disclaimer, this is just another one of those fairly random ideas i sometime get.  Feel free to disregard completely, especially if you happen to be the DM of the IR j/k


----------



## Creamsteak

Well William, lets wait before declaring you dead. Lets wait and see how the dice roll. There is always that chance, and I have seen four 1's rolled in a row by a 7th Level Black Guard trying to take on a 3rd level wizard, so dice can be funny sometimes.

Of course, probability does rule over improbability...

Either way, you still have influence over the Alliance in the background... but we may need a new Pres.

Sollir,

Very good... you did the right thing, but you should have taken advantage of Delrune's lapse of defense. You could have taken out one of my powers and added it to yours, while you thwart my attack on your power...


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Even if Hellmaster dies, I think the mists of Ravenloft will be even more pleased...


----------



## William Ronald

Unless the Hellmaster fails to drag us to Ravenloft, in which case he may become Count Strahd's latest playmate.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Oh, the mists purposely wanted the League of Warlords and co. to be attacked, just you wait and see


----------



## William Ronald

To help drag us in, yes.  However, letting your faction continue its destruction of entire worlds could not be allowed.  I will give you credit, Sollir, for playing an enjoyable villain who does not care how many people suffer so that he can win.  

Of course, the Taraakians may decide to destroy Ravenloft, so if they do, guess who gets the blame, Sollir.

I think Melkor will be a bit annoyed that the Southern half of Faerun, site of his new territories, were targeted for complete destruction.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*HURT TIME*

11TH LEVEL DUELING

  11TH LEVEL POWERS

  UNDER ATTACK
Mr. Draco / Serpenteye’s Union of Oerth - 100% intact		DEFENSE 10
  ATTACKERS
(Sollir)  The Second Red Army, compliments of the Demons - 100% intact
  TOTAL ATTACK 4, TOTAL DEFENSE 10
  FINAL NUMBER IS - 6

  72 ROLLED.
  RESULT:  NO EFFECT!

  UNDER ATTACK
(Played by Kalanyr)  The Angels - 100% intact		DEFENSE 4
  ATTACKERS
Sollir’s Unseelie of Oerth - 100% intact (4) (Imprisonment declared)
(Sollir)  The Corrupted Black Brotherhood Allies (Tri-Dominatrix) of the Unseelie of Oerth - 100% intact  (4) (Imprisonment declared)
  TOTAL ATTACK 8, TOTAL DEFENSE 4
  FINAL NUMBER IS 4

  100 ROLLED
  RESULT:  NO EFFECT!

  UNDER ATTACK
Sollir’s Unseelie of Oerth - 100% intact	DEFENSE 6
  ATTACKERS
(Played by Alyx)  The Corrupted Unseelie Allies of the Church of Toril - 100% intact (5) (No method of disposal declared)
Black Omega’s Coalition of Light and Shadow - 100% intact (4) (No method of disposal declared)
Creamsteak’s Church of Mercy - 100% intact (4) (No method of disposal declared)
Mr. Draco / Serpenteye’s Union of Oerth - 100% intact	 (4) (Imprisonment declared)
(Played by Mr. Draco and Serpenteye)  Forrester’s Humanoid Alliance - 100% intact (4) (imprisonment declared)
(Played by Mr. Draco and Serpenteye)  The Corrupted Black Brotherhood Allies of the Union of Oerth - 100% intact (4) (Imprisonment declared)
(Played by Mr. Draco and Serpenteye)  The Corrupted Shade Allies of the Humanoid Alliance - 100% intact (4) (Imprisonment declared)
(Played by William)  Dagger’s Kingdom of Ulek - 100% intact (4) (No method of disposal declared)
  TOTAL ATTACK 33, TOTAL DEFENSE 6
  FINAL NUMBER IS 27

  08 ROLLED:
  RESULT:  THE UNSEELIE ARE NOW A DISARMED POWER.

  UNDER ATTACK
(Sollir)  Maudlin’s Power of Acererak, Acererak’s Minions, and Scarlet Brotherhood - 100% intact	DEFENSE 10
  ATTACKERS
Kalanyr’s Ishtarland and Drow/Yuan-Ti/Elf Alliance - 100% intact (4) (No method of disposal declared)
(Played by Kalanyr)  The Angels - 100% intact (4) (No method of disposal declared)
(Played by William)  Reprisal’s United Commonwealth of Toril - 97% intact (4) (No method of disposal declared)
  TOTAL ATTACK 12, TOTAL DEFENSE 10
  FINAL NUMBER IS 2

  09 ROLLED
  RESULT:  ACERERAK IS NOW A DISARMED POWER.

  UNDER ATTACK
(Sollir)  The Corrupted Black Brotherhood Allies (Tri-Dominatrix) of the Unseelie of Oerth - 100% intact	DEFENSE 4
  ATTACKERS
‘o Skoteino’s Immortals of Mystara - 100% intact (4) (No method of disposal declared)
(Played by 'o Skoteinos)  The Corrupted Mystaran Allies (absorbed into the Hive Cluster) of the Immortals of Mystara - 100% intact (4) (No method of disposal declared)
Forsaken One’s Hive Cluster - 75% intact:  - 1 to Attacks and Defense (4) (No method of disposal declared)
(Played by Forsaken One)  The Corrupted Athian Allies of the Hive Cluster - 100% intact (4) (No method of disposal declared)
(Played by William)  The Corrupted Eternal Order Allies of the United Commonwealth of Toril - 100% intact (4) (No method of disposal declared)
  TOTAL ATTACK 20, TOTAL DEFENSE 4
  FINAL NUMBER IS 16

  87 ROLLED:
  RESULT:  50% DESTRUCTION.

(Sollir)  The Corrupted Black Brotherhood Allies (Tri-Dominatrix) of Acererak - 100% intact
  (Not under Attack!  You missed one!   )

  UNDER ATTACK
(Sollir)  The Red Army of Luna - 100% intact	DEFENSE 4
  ATTACKERS:
Uvenelei’s Republic of Selune - 100% intact (4) (No method of disposal declared)
(Played by William)  The Corrupted Allies of the Kingdom of Ulek - 100% intact (4) (No method of disposal declared)
Anabstercorian’s Knights of Neraka and Mina - 99% intact (4) (11th Level Destruction declared)
The Sentient Starfire Allies of Anabstercorian - 100% intact (4) (11th Level Destruction declared)
  TOTAL ATTACK 16, TOTAL DEFENSE 4
  FINAL NUMBER IS 12 

  59 ROLLED.
  RESULT:	50% DESTROYED.

  UNDER ATTACK
(Sollir)  The Second Red Army, compliments of the Demons - 100% intact
  ATTACKERS
(accidentally deleted)

  100 ROLLED
  RESULT:  NO EFFECT!

  UNDER ATTACK
William’s Kevellond League - 85% intact	DEFENSE 4
  ATTACKERS
(Sollir)  Maudlin’s Power of Acererak, Acererak’s Minions, and Scarlet Brotherhood - 100% intact (4) (11th level conversion to Tri-Dominatrix declared)
(Sollir)  The Corrupted Black Brotherhood Allies (Tri-Dominatrix) of Acererak - 100% intact (4) (11th level conversion to Tri-Dominatrix declared)
(Played by the DM - Attack is at Sollir’s request)  Rhialto’s Black Brotherhood - 38% intact:  - 2 to Attacks and Defenses (4) (11th level conversion to Tri-Dominatrix declared)
(Played by the DM - Attack at is Sollir’s request)  The Corrupted Kevellonder Allies of the Black Brotherhood - 100% intact (4) (11th level conversion to Tri-Dominatrix declared)
  TOTAL ATTACK 16, TOTAL DEFENSE 4
  FINAL NUMBER IS 12

  42 ROLLED.
  RESULT:  MY REGRETS, WILLIAM.  THE KEVELLOND LEAGUE IS NOW A DISARMED POWER.  AND NO, THEY DIDN'T TAKE PRISONERS.

  UNDER ATTACK
(Played by William)  Reprisal’s United Commonwealth of Toril - 97% intact:  DEFENSE 4
  ATTACKERS
(played by the DM)  Zouron's Eternal Union - 100% intact
(played by the DM)  The Corrupted United Commonwealth Allies of the Eternal Union - 100% intact
  (Normally played by Melkor, but he asked the DM to play them)  The Corrupted United Commonwealth Allies of the Shade  - 100% intact
  ATTACK 12, DEFENSE 4
  FIANL NUMBER IS 8 (Death by 11th level magic declared)

  39 ROLLED.
  RESULT:  100% DESTRUCTION.  THE UNITED COMMONWEALTH OF TORIL IS A DISARMED POWER.  TENS OF MILLIONS OF HER PEOPLE DIE SLOWLY, BURNED ALIVE BY 11TH LEVEL MAGIC.

  UNDER ATTACK
(Played by the DM)  Rhialto’s Black Brotherhood - 38% intact:  - 2 to Attacks and Defenses	DEFENSE 4
  ATTACKERS
Venus’s Emerald Order - 50% intact:  - 2 to Attacks and Defenses (4) (No method of disposal declared)
(Played by Venus)  The Corrupted Black Brotherhood Allies of the Emerald Order - 100% intact (4) (No method of disposal declared)
William’s Kevellond League - 85% intact (6) (No method of disposal declared)
  TOTAL ATTACK 14, TOTAL DEFENSE 4
  FINAL NUMBER IS 10

  12 ROLLED
  RESULT:  REVENGE.  100% DESTRUCTION, AND THE BB IS DISARMED.

  UNDER ATTACK
(Played by the DM)  The Corrupted Kevellonder Allies of the Black Brotherhood - 100% intact	DEFENSE 4
  ATTACKERS:
Kaboom’s Nations of the Chosen of Mystra - 100% intact (4) (No method of disposal declared)
(Played by Kaboom)  The Corrupted Shade Allies of the Nations of the Chosen of Mystra - 100% intact (4) (No method of disposal declared)
(Played by William)  The Corrupted Black Brotherhood Allies of the Kevellond League - 100% intact (4) (No method of disposal declared)
  TOTAL ATTACK 12, TOTAL DEFENSE 4
  FINAL NUMBER IS 8

  67 ROLLED:
  RESULT:  25% DESTRUCTION, WHICH MEANS THEY'RE GONNA PULL A COUP DE GRACE TOMORROW.  

  UNDER ATTACK
(played by the DM)  Zouron's Eternal Union - 100% intact	DEFENSE 9
  ATTACKERS
GnomeWork’s Veiled Alliance - 100% intact (3) (No method of disposal declared)
The Corrupted Solistarim Allies of the Veiled Alliance - 100% intact (4) (No method of disposal declared)
Alyx’s Church of Toril - 11th Level Infrastructure 100% intact (5) (No method of disposal declared)
  TOTAL ATTACK 12, TOTAL DEFENSE 9
  FINAL NUMBER IS 3

  12 ROLLED
  RESULT:  ZOURON GOT UNLUCKY, THAT'S WHAT.  100% DESTRUCTION, SO THE ETERNAL UNION IS DISARMED.

  NON - 11TH LEVEL POWERS

  UNDER COUP DE GRACE ATTACK
Anabstercorian’s Penumbral Hub - 50% intact:  - 2 on Defense on the Coup de Grace chart	DEFENSE 14 (4 from Anabstercorian, 10 from Zelda and Imprisonment of the Defenders declared!)
  ATTACKERS
(Sollir)  The Red Army of Luna - 100% intact. (4) (Obliteration Destruction Declared)
  TOTAL ATTACK 4, TOTAL DEFENSE 14
  FINAL NUMBER IS - 10 (ON THE ... STANDARD ... CHART)

  55 ROLLED.
  RESULT:  NO DAMAGE TO THE PENUMBRAL HUB.  ANABSTERCORIAN, YOU OWE ZELDA BIGTIME.

  UNDER COUP DE GRACE ATTACK
Sollir’s League of the Warlords - 100% intact		DEFENSE 4
  ATTACKERS
(Played by Creamsteak)  The Corrupted Demon Allies of the Church of Mercy - 100% intact (4) (Declarations:  Expulsion of Outsiders to the Seventh Heaven, Total Destruction of all magic - including artifacts, Obliteration Destruction against Riftcrag, alteration of humanoids into high elves of lawful good alignment)
  TOTAL ATTACK 4, TOTAL DEFENSE 4
  FINAL NUMBER IS 0 (ON THE COUP DE GRACE CHART)

  71 ROLLED
  RESULT:  50% LOSSES. RIFTCRAG COLLAPSES, PARTIALLY OBLITERATED.  HALF THE POPULATION TURNS TO GOOD ALIGNMENT.  HALF OF ALL MAGICAL ITEMS ARE DESTROYED.  HALF OF ALL OUTSIDERS ARE EXPELLED TO THE SEVENTH HEAVEN, FROM WHICH THEY DO NOT AGAIN EMERGE.

  - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

  11TH LEVEL ASSAULTS

  11TH LEVEL POWERS

  UNDER 11TH LEVEL ASSAULT
Alzem’s Hope Isle of Toril - 100% intact	DEFENSE 6
  ASSAULT BY
Sollir’s Unseelie of Oerth - 100% intact (one hour action to destroy Hope Isle, Toril)
  ASSAULT 0, DEFENSE 6, FINAL NUMBER IS - 6

  04 ROLLED
  RESULT:  MY REGRETS, ALZEM.  HOPE ISLE, TORIL, IS UTTERLY DESTROYED.  IT IS LITERALLY BLOWN OFF THE FACE OF TORIL.  SEVERAL BILLION PEOPLE ARE INSTANTLY, AND PERMANENTLY, KILLED.

  UNDER 11TH LEVEL ASSAULT
Alzem’s Hope Isle of Oerth - 100% intact	DEFENSE 6
  ASSAULT BY
(Sollir)  Maudlin’s Power of Acererak, Acererak’s Minions, and Scarlet Brotherhood - 100% intact
  ASSAULT 0, DEFENSE 6, FINAL NUMBER IS - 6

  78 ROLLED.
  RESULT:  NO DAMAGE.  THE ASSAULT ON HOPE ISLE, OERTH, FAILS TOTALLY.

  UNDER 11TH LEVEL ASSAULT
Forsaken One’s Hive Cluster - 75% intact:  - 1 to Attacks and Defenses		DEFENSE 16
  ASSAULT BY
(Sollir)  The Red Army of Luna - 100% intact
  ASSAULT 0, DEFENSE 16, FINAL NUMBER - 16

  05 ROLLED
  RESULT:  NO EFFECT!  (ALL THAT EFFORT TO PROTECT THE DIADEM OF DREAMS PAID OFF ...)

  UNDER 11TH LEVEL ASSAULT
(Sollir)  Maudlin’s Power of Acererak, Acererak’s Minions, and Scarlet Brotherhood - 100% intact	DEFENSE 10
  ASSAULT BY 
Kalanyr’s Ishtarland and Drow/Yuan-Ti/Elf Alliance - 100% intact
(Played by Kalanyr)  The Angels - 100% intact	
  Adding 11th Level Assault (1 Hour action) spray of Oerthblood over Acererak's troops.
  ATTACK 0, DEFENSE 10, FINAL NUMBER - 10

  16 ROLLED
  RESULT:  ACERERAK AND FRIENDS LAUGH AT THE SILLY ANGELS AND THEIR SILLY SPRAY GUNS.


  UNDER 11TH LEVEL ASSAULT
William’s Kevellond League - 85% intact	DEFENSE 4
  ASSAULT BY
(Sollir)  The Second Red Army, compliments of the Demons - 100% intact
  ASSAULT 0, DEFENSE 4, FINAL NUMBER - 4

  97 ROLLED:
  RESULT:  THEY DON'T MAKE RED GOO LIKE THEY USED TO.  NO EFFECT.

  UNDER ASSAULT
(Played by William)  Reprisal’s United Commonwealth of Toril - 97% intact		DEFENSE 4
  ASSAULT BY
(played by the DM)  Zouron's Eternal Union - 100% intact
(played by the DM)  The Corrupted United Commonwealth Allies of the Eternal Union - 100% intact
(Played by Melkor)  The Corrupted United Commonwealth Allies of the Shade  - 100% intact
  (Full day actions to obliterate the entire southern half of Faerun declared by Eternal Union)
  (Full day action to obliterate Zakhara declared by Corrupted Allies of the Shade)
  ATTACK 2, DEFENSE 4, FINAL NUMBER - 2

  25 ROLLED
  RESULT:  12% DESTRUCTION.  APPROXIMATELY 2 MILLION SQUARE MILES OF LAND, AND BILLIONS OF PEOPLE, DISAPPEAR FOREVER IN A HELLISH RED LIGHT THAT LEAVES ONLY GREAT GAPING, STEAMING HOLES IN IT'S WAKE.

  MISCELLANEOUS 11TH LEVEL ASSAULTS

   11th level one hour action by Alyx - 11th level protection / contingency evacuation of assaulting force on Eternal Order (Automatic Success unless countered by 11th level magic)

  SUCCEEDS.

  By Festy Dog - Repulsion of Black Balls of Negative Emotion and Red Goo assaults, declared by Festy Dog (weakens Black Ball assault by Sollir (below) by 5 Categories)

  SEE BELOW.

  Festy Dog’s full day action:  5 hours will be spent summoning Oerthblood
- 5 hours will be spent converting this Oerthblood into 'Agent Oerth'. What this is is simply Oerthblood which has been lightened, and changed so as to penetrate deep within substances of any type without damaging them. The major difference is instead of disappearing when brought into contact with red goo it absorbs some of the positive energy released by the unleashed souls (i guess they'd be pretty damn happy when they got out) and uses that to become increasingly potent against red goo. With luck, a total saturation of a planet with this stuff will cleanse it to the core (liquid happy or agent oerth - which do you like better? lol).
- 5 hours spent converting the Scro Armada to be able to dump vasteamounts of this potent but nice stuff anywhere.
- 5 hours spent conteracting the black balls by sending out happy thoughts all over Oerth.

  The above counts as an 11th Level Assault on all Powers in the IR, on Oerth, that are not in the Alliance of Oerth! (Category 0 against all Defenses.  Result of loss is that they turn to good alignment.)

  RESOLUTION OF FESTY DOG'S AGENT OERTH RAIN:

  ATTACK ON: 

 11TH LEVEL POWERS

Anabstercorian’s Knights of Neraka and Mina - 99% intact	 
  37 ROLLED
  RESULT:  WELL, IF 1% OF THE KNIGHTS WEREN'T GOOD ALIGNED, THEY ARE NOW - I AM RULING MINA IS HIT, AND IS THAT 1%.  MINA TURNS FROM THE ONE GOD!!!

(Played by Creamsteak)  The Corrupted Demon Allies of the Church of Mercy - 100% intact	

  42 ROLLED
  RESULT:  INSULT TO INJURY.  1% OF THE DEMONS TURN TO GOOD ALIGNMENT.

Mr. Draco / Serpenteye’s Union of Oerth - 100% intact		 
  62 ROLLED
  RESULT:  NO EFFECT  (THAT AGENT OERTH IS NO MATCH FOR THE PANTHEON!)

(Played by Mr. Draco and Serpenteye)  The Corrupted Black Brotherhood Allies of the Union of Oerth - 100% intact	
  32 ROLLED.  
  RESULT:  3% OF THE BB TURN TO GOOD ALIGNMENT.  WHO WOULD HAVE THOUGHT IT?

(Played by Mr. Draco and Serpenteye)  The Corrupted Shade Allies of the Humanoid Alliance - 100% intact
  46 ROLLED.
  RESULT:  NO EFFECT.  THE SHADE SEEM TO BE IMMUNE TO AGENT OERTH.

Forsaken One’s Hive Cluster - 75% intact:  - 1 to Attacks and Defenses	
  13 ROLLED (YES, THAT'S RIGHT, FORSAKEN ONE.  YOU ARE AFFECTED BY THE AGENT OERTH RAIN.)
  RESULT:  25% OF ALL THE FORMIANS BREAK AWAY FROM THE ASSIMILATION, TURN TO GOOD ALIGNMENT, AND FORM A NEW POWER (WHICH FORSAKEN ONE CAN RUN.  LOL.  HE'S STRONGER THAN BEFORE NOW.)

(Played by Forsaken One)  The Corrupted Athian Allies of the Hive Cluster - 100% intact	 
  58 ROLLED.
  RESULT:  NO EFFECT (WHAT?  WE DON'T HAVE YET ANOTHER SWARM IN THE IR?)

Melkor’s Church of Shade and Shadow Empire - 0% intact - DISARMED
  58 ROLLED.
  RESULT:  TSK, TSK.  WHAT A SHAME.  WE DON'T HAVE GOOD SHADE.

(Played by 'o Skoteinos)  The Corrupted Mystaran Allies (absorbed into the Hive Cluster) of the Immortals of Mystara - 100% intact
  90 ROLLED
  RESULT:  NO EFFECT.

Sollir’s Unseelie of Oerth - 100% intact
  12 ROLLED.
  RESULT:  OMG.  50% OF ALL OF SOLLIR'S UNSEELIE TURN GOOD.  THEY IMMEDIATELY FORM A NEW POWER, ALLIED WITH THE ALLIANCE OF OERTH, AND SOLLIR GETS TO PLAY THEM (!!!)

(Sollir)  Maudlin’s Power of Acererak, Acererak’s Minions, and Scarlet Brotherhood
  RESULT:  01
  RESULT:  OMG, OMG, OMG.  ACERERAK JUST TURNED TO GOOD ALIGNMENT, ALONG WITH ALL OF HIS MINIONS, AND HIS ENTIRE POWER.

(Sollir)  The Corrupted Black Brotherhood Allies (Tri-Dominatrix) of the Unseelie of Oerth - 100% intact	
  80 ROLLED.
  RESULT:  NO EFFECT (SOLLIR HAS TO RUN BOTH GOOD AND EVIL POWERS?!)

(Sollir)  The Corrupted Black Brotherhood Allies (Tri-Dominatrix) of Acererak - 100% intact
  86 ROLLED.
  RESULT:  HE DOES, INDEED, HAVE TO.

(Sollir)  The Red Army of Luna - 100% intact
  15 ROLLED.
  RESULT:  IT IS NOT POSSIBLE FOR THE RED ARMY TO TURN GOOD.  25% OF THEM ARE FREED FROM BONDAGE, AND DEPART TO THE AFTERLIFE.

(Sollir)  The Second Red Army, compliments of the Demons - 100% intact
  05 ROLLED.
  RESULT:  THE SECOND RED ARMY IS COMPLETELY DESTROYED, ALL THE SOULS FREED.  UNFORTUNATELY, THEY WERE PETITIONERS FROM THE ABYSS, AND NOW - FREE OF THE ABYSS - THEY TRY TO ESCAPE TO THE UPPER PLANES.  THIS MEANS AN IMMEDIATE, AND MASSIVE, DEMON ASSAULT UPON OERTH.

Tokiwong’s Eternal Empire of Toril - 50% intact:  - 2 to Attacks and Defenses
  99 ROLLED.
  RESULT:  HE STAYED OUT OF THE COMBAT, AND IT SEEMS TO BE WORKING.  NO EFFECT.

The Corrupted Allies (Tokiwong decides who) of the Eternal Empire - 100% intact
  81:  IT SURE IS WORKING.  NO EFFECT!

(Played by the DM) Zouron's Eternal Union - 100% intact
  15 AGAINST A FINAL NUMBER OF - 9.
  RESULT:  NO EFFECT.

(Played by the DM)  The Corrupted United Commonwealth Allies of the Eternal Union - 100% intact
  75 ROLLED
  RESULT:  NO EFFECT.

  NON - 11TH LEVEL POWERS

Festy Dog’s Under-Oerth Alliance - 100% intact
  02 ROLLED.
  RESULT:  WELL, THEY WERE GOOD ANYWAY ... SO THEY STAY THAT WAY.

‘o Skoteino’s Orcish Empire of the Pomarj and Allies - 100% intact
  20 ROLLED.
  RESULT:  ALL OF THEM TURN TO GOOD!

Sollir’s League of the Warlords - 100% intact		  19 ROLLED.
  RESULT:  WELL, SOLLIR'S LEAGUE OF THE WARLORDS IS NOW SOLIDLY A GOOD POWER.  TOTALLY GOOD, LOFTY, AND ALTRUISTIC.  UNFORTUNATELY, THIS WILL NOT APPEASE THE MILITANT FAIR.

Tokiwong’s Empire of Iuz - 100% intact
  46 ROLLED.
  RESULT:  TOKIWONG ... HALF YOUR POPULATION TURNS TO GOOD ALIGNMENT, INCLUDING HALF OF IUZ'S TOP MINIONS, AND HALF OF YOUR NPCS.  SINCE THE REST ARE EVIL, THIS IS A PROBLEM ...


  THE ASSAULT BY SOLLIR'S BLACK BALLS OF NEGATIVE EMOTION AGAINST MANY IR POWERS.

Alyx’s Church of Toril - 11th Level Infrastructure 100% intact	
  45 ROLLED.
  RESULT:  NO EFFECT

Alzem’s Hope Isle of Oerth - 100% intact
  12 ROLLED.
  RESULT:  NO EFFECT

(Played by Alzem)  The Corrupted Krynnish Allies of Hope Isle, Oerth	 
  20 ROLLED.
  RESULT:  NO EFFECT

Anabstercorian’s Knights of Neraka and Mina - 99% intact	 
  10 ROLLED.
  RESULT:  NO EFFECT.
The Sentient Starfire Allies of Anabstercorian - 100% intact	 
  44 ROLLED.
  RESULT:  NO EFFECT.

Black Omega’s Coalition of Light and Shadow - 100% intact	 
  93 ROLLED.
  RESULT:  NO EFFECT

(Played by Creamsteak)  The Corrupted Demon Allies of the Church of Mercy - 100% intact	 
  11 ROLLED
  RESULT:  NO EFFECT

Mr. Draco / Serpenteye’s Union of Oerth - 100% intact		 
  39 ROLLED.
  RESULT:  NO EFFECT

(Played by Mr. Draco and Serpenteye)  The Corrupted Black Brotherhood Allies of the Union of Oerth - 100% intact	
  07 ROLLED.
  RESULT:  1% OF THEM ARE WHISKED OFF TO RAVENLOFT.

Forsaken One’s Hive Cluster - 75% intact:  - 1 to Attacks and Defenses	
  65 ROLLED.
  RESULT:  NO EFFECT

Kaboom’s Nations of the Chosen of Mystra - 100% intact	
  72 ROLLED
  RESULT:  NO EFFECT

(Played by Kaboom)  The Corrupted Shade Allies of the Nations of the Chosen of Mystra - 100% intact
  72 ROLLED (AGAIN)
  RESULT:  NO EFFECT.

Kalanyr’s Ishtarland and Drow/Yuan-Ti/Elf Alliance - 100% intact
  28 ROLLED
  RESULT:  NO EFFECT

(Played by Kalanyr)  The Angels - 100% intact	
  35 ROLLED
  RESULT:  NO EFFECT

Melkor’s Church of Shade and Shadow Empire - 0% intact - DISARMED
  62 ROLLED.
  RESULT:  NO EFFECT

(Played by 'o Skoteinos)  The Corrupted Mystaran Allies (absorbed into the Hive Cluster) of the Immortals of Mystara - 100% intact
  03 ROLLED 
  RESULT:  MY REGRETS, 'O SKOTEINOS.  YOU DEFENDED FORSAKEN ONE, BUT NOW YOUR ENTIRE POWER TAKES A ONE WAY JOURNEY IT CANNOT REFUSE.  DESTINATION:  RAVENLOFT.

Tokiwong’s Eternal Empire of Toril - 50% intact:  - 2 to Attacks and Defenses
  12 ROLLED.
  RESULT:  NO EFFECT

The Corrupted Allies (Tokiwong decides who) of the Eternal Empire - 100% intact
  69 ROLLED
  RESULT:  NO EFFECT.

Uvenelei’s Republic of Selune - 100% intact
  86 ROLLED
  RESULT:  NO EFFECT.

Venus’s Emerald Order - 50% intact:  - 2 to Attacks and Defenses
  16 ROLLED
  RESULT:  NO EFFECT

(Played by Venus)  The Corrupted Black Brotherhood Allies of the Emerald Order - 100% intact	
  02 ROLLED
  RESULT:  50% OF THE BB GOES TO RAVENLOFT.  (THEY DID SAY SOMETHING ABOUT WANTING TO GO THERE ANYWAY ...)

William’s Kevellond League - 85% intact
  57 ROLLED.
  RESULT:  NO EFFECT.

(Played by William)  Dagger’s Kingdom of Ulek - 100% intact
  30 ROLLED.
  RESULT:  NO EFFECT

(Played by William)  The Corrupted Black Brotherhood Allies of the Kevellond League - 100% intact
  42 ROLLED.
  RESULT:  NO EFFECT.

(Played by William)  The Corrupted Allies of the Kingdom of Ulek - 100% intact
  11 ROLLED.
  RESULT:  NO EFFECT.

(Played by William)  The Corrupted Eternal Order Allies of the United Commonwealth of Toril - 100% intact 
  22 ROLLED.
  RESULT:  NO EFFECT.

Zelda’s Thillronian Alliance - 100% intact	
  73 ROLLED.
  RESULT:  NO EFFECT.

(Played by the DM)  The Corrupted Kevellonder Allies of the Black Brotherhood - 100% intact
  61 ROLLED.
  RESULT:  NO EFFECT.

(played by the DM)  Zouron's Eternal Union - 100% intact	
  23 ROLLED.
  RESULT:  NO EFFECT.

(played by the DM)  The Corrupted United Commonwealth Allies of the Eternal Union - 100% intact
  81 ROLLED.
  RESULT:  NO EFFECT.

  (rolling on Coup de Grace Chart now.)

Alyx’s Alliance of the Rising Sun - Main Infrastructure 100% intact
  23 ROLLED.
  RESULT:  SORRY, ALYX.  50% OF YOUR PEOPLE ARE INVITED TO RAVENLOFT, AN INVITATION THEY CANNOT TURN DOWN.  

Anabstercorian’s Penumbral Hub - 50% intact:  - 2 on Defense on the Coup de Grace chart
  100 ROLLED.  
  RESULT:  (THIS IS YOUR LUCKY DAY, ANABSTERCORIAN.  NO EFFECT!)

Creamsteak’s Delrunian Alliance - 100% intact
  33 ROLLED.
  RESULT:  25% OF THE DELRUNIAN ALLIANCE JOINS THE PEOPLE OF ALYX IN RAVENLOFT.

Festy Dog’s Under-Oerth Alliance - 100% intact
  69 ROLLED.
  RESULT:  NO EFFECT!

GnomeWork’s Lortmil Technomancy - 100% intact
  22 ROLLED.
  RESULT:  RAVENLOFT LIKES IT'S NEW LORTMIL TECHNOMANCY - WELL, AT LEAST, THE 50% OF IT RAVENLOFT JUST GOT.

Kaboom’s Sky-Sea League - 100% intact
  27 ROLLED.
  RESULT:  50% OF KABOOM'S PEOPLE GO TO RAVENLOFT.

‘o Skoteino’s Orcish Empire of the Pomarj and Allies - 100% intact
  22 ROLLED.
  RESULT:  50% OF 'O SKOTEINOS'S PEOPLE GO TO RAVENLOFT.

Tokiwong’s Empire of Iuz - 100% intact
  21 ROLLED.
  HALF OF TOKIWONG'S PEOPLE GO (I SUPPOSE HE'LL SEND THE HALF TURNED GOOD ...)

Uvenelei’s Alliance of the Crescent - 100% intact
  26 ROLLED.
  HALF OF UVENELEI'S PEOPLE TAKE THE ONE-WAY TRIP.

William’s Baklunish-Esmerin Confederation - 100% intact
  07 ROLLED.
  RESULT:  SORRY WILLIAM, BUT YOU HIT THE JACKPOT.  THE ENTIRE BAKLUNISH-ESMERIN ALLIANCE AND EVERYTHING IN IT MAKES THE UNWILLING TRIP TO RAVENLOFT.

(played by the DM)  Zouron's Eternal Union - 100% intact
  12 ROLLED.
  RESULT:  NO EFFECT!  ZOURON HAD UP A STRONG DEFENSE.

(played by the DM)  The Corrupted United Commonwealth Allies of the Eternal Union - 100% intact
  47 ROLLED.
  RESULT:  3% OF THESE GUYS HAVE TO GO.  AND WHEN YOU HAVE TO GO, YOU HAVE TO GO!

  - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

  CONVENTIONAL ASSAULTS


  UNDER CONVENTIONAL ATTACK
(Sollir)  Maudlin’s Power of Acererak, Acererak’s Minions, and Scarlet Brotherhood - 100% intact	DEFENSE 10
  ASSAULT BY
Kalanyr’s Ishtarland and Drow/Yuan-Ti/Elf Alliance - 100% intact
(Played by Kalanyr)  The Angels - 100% intact (all out attack)
  ASSAULT - 9, DEFENSE 10, FINAL NUMBER - 19

  03 ROLLED.  3% OF ACERERAK'S PEOPLE KILLED IN BATTLE.
  RESULT:  NOT MUCH.

  UNDER CONVENTIONAL ASSAULT
(played by the DM)  Zouron's Eternal Union - 100% intact	DEFENSE 9
   ASSAULT BY
Alyx’s Church of Toril - 11th Level Infrastructure 100% intact  (4000 PL army sent to take Eternal Empire complex)
Alyx’s Alliance of the Rising Sun - Main Infrastructure 100% intact
  ASSAULT NUMBER - 9, DEFENSE 9
  FINAL NUMBER IS - 18

  88 ROLLED
  RESULT:  NOT MUCH.  THE ATTACK FAILS TOTALLY.


  UNDER CONVENTIONAL ASSAULT
Sollir’s League of the Warlords - 100% intact		DEFENSE 4
  ASSAULT BY
Creamsteak’s Church of Mercy - 100% intact (massive army attack)
Creamsteak’s Delrunian Alliance - 100% intact (massive army attack)
William’s Kevellond League - 85% intact	
(Played by William)  Dagger’s Kingdom of Ulek - 100% intact	
(Played by William)  The Corrupted Black Brotherhood Allies of the Kevellond League - 100% intact	
(Played by William)  The Corrupted Allies of the Kingdom of Ulek - 100% intact		 
(Played by William)  The Corrupted Eternal Order Allies of the United Commonwealth of Toril - 100% intact   
  ASSAULT 1, DEFENSE 4, FINAL NUMBER - 3

  62 ROLLED
  RESULT:  NOTHING.  APPARENTLY, YOU NEVER EVEN GOT TO THE LEAGUE OF WARLORDS.


  NUCLEAR ATTACK ON ALL POWERS BELOW FROM ZOURON'S ETERNAL ORDER - ONE DICE ROLL FOR ALL ATTACKS!

  ROLL IS:

  15

  RESULT:  YOU ALL JUST GOT NUKED.

Alyx’s Church of Toril - 11th Level Infrastructure 100% intact  NOBODY IS KILLED, BUT A MESS IS MADE.
(Played by Alyx)  The Corrupted Unseelie Allies of the Church of Toril - 100% intact	  AS ABOVE.
Alzem’s Hope Isle of Toril - 100% intact	 AS ABOVE.
Alzem’s Hope Isle of Oerth - 100% intact	 AS ABOVE.
(Played by Alzem)  The Corrupted Krynnish Allies of Hope Isle, Toril	 AS ABOVE.
(Played by Alzem)  The Corrupted Krynnish Allies of Hope Isle, Oerth	 AS ABOVE.
Anabstercorian’s Knights of Neraka and Mina - 99% intact	 AS ABOVE.
The Sentient Starfire Allies of Anabstercorian - 100% intact	 AS ABOVE.
Black Omega’s Coalition of Light and Shadow - 100% intact	 AS ABOVE.
Creamsteak’s Church of Mercy - 100% intact	 AS ABOVE.
(Played by Creamsteak)  The Corrupted Demon Allies of the Church of Mercy - 100% intact	 AS ABOVE.
Mr. Draco / Serpenteye’s Union of Oerth - 100% intact   AS ABOVE.
(Played by Mr. Draco and Serpenteye)  Forrester’s Humanoid Alliance - 100% intact	 AS ABOVE.
(Played by Mr. Draco and Serpenteye)  The Corrupted Black Brotherhood Allies of the Union of Oerth - 100% intact	AS ABOVE.
(Played by Mr. Draco and Serpenteye)  The Corrupted Shade Allies of the Humanoid Alliance - 100% intact   
Festy Dog’s Scro Star League - 100% intact		AS ABOVE.
Forsaken One’s Hive Cluster - 75% intact:  - 1 to Attacks and Defenses		AS ABOVE.
(Played by Forsaken One)  The Corrupted Athian Allies of the Hive Cluster - 100% intact	AS ABOVE. 
GnomeWork’s Veiled Alliance - 100% intact	 AS ABOVE.
The Corrupted Solistarim Allies of the Veiled Alliance - 100% intact	AS ABOVE.
Kaboom’s Nations of the Chosen of Mystra - 100% intact	AS ABOVE.
(Played by Kaboom)  The Corrupted Shade Allies of the Nations of the Chosen of Mystra - 100% intact	AS ABOVE.
Kalanyr’s Ishtarland and Drow/Yuan-Ti/Elf Alliance - 100% intact	AS ABOVE.
(Played by Kalanyr)  The Angels - 100% intact	AS ABOVE.
Melkor’s Church of Shade and Shadow Empire - 0% intact - DISARMED	AS ABOVE.
(Played by Melkor)  The Corrupted United Commonwealth Allies of the Shade  - 100% intact 	AS ABOVE.
‘o Skoteino’s Immortals of Mystara - 100% intact	AS ABOVE.
(Played by 'o Skoteinos)  The Corrupted Mystaran Allies (absorbed into the Hive Cluster) of the Immortals of Mystara - 100% intact  AS ABOVE.
Sollir’s Unseelie of Oerth - 100% intact  AS ABOVE.
(Sollir)  Maudlin’s Power of Acererak, Acererak’s Minions, and Scarlet Brotherhood - 100% intact	AS ABOVE (YES, THEY HIT YOU TOO, SOLLIR!)
(Sollir)  The Corrupted Black Brotherhood Allies (Tri-Dominatrix) of the Unseelie of Oerth - 100% intact	AS ABOVE
(Sollir)  The Corrupted Black Brotherhood Allies (Tri-Dominatrix) of Acererak - 100% intact  AS ABOVE
(Sollir)  The Red Army of Luna - 100% intact  AS ABOVE
(Sollir)  The Second Red Army, compliments of the Demons - 100% intact  	AS ABOVE
Tokiwong’s Eternal Empire of Toril - 50% intact:  - 2 to Attacks and Defenses  	AS ABOVE
The Corrupted Allies (Tokiwong decides who) of the Eternal Empire - 100% intact  	AS ABOVE
Uvenelei’s Republic of Selune - 100% intact	AS ABOVE
Venus’s Emerald Order - 50% intact:  - 2 to Attacks and Defenses
(Played by Venus)  The Corrupted Black Brotherhood Allies of the Emerald Order - 100% intact		AS ABOVE
William’s Kevellond League - 85% intact	AS ABOVE
(Played by William)  Dagger’s Kingdom of Ulek - 100% intact	50% VAPORIZED.
(Played by William)  The Corrupted Black Brotherhood Allies of the Kevellond League - 100% intact  NO EFFECT, EXCEPT TO MAKE A MESS.
(Played by William)  The Corrupted Allies of the Kingdom of Ulek - 100% intact  AS ABOVE.
(Played by William)  The Corrupted Eternal Order Allies of the United Commonwealth of Toril - 100% intact	AS ABOVE.
Zelda’s Thillronian Alliance - 100% intact		AS ABOVE.
(Played by the DM)  The Corrupted Kevellonder	AS ABOVE.
Allies of the Black Brotherhood - 100% intact	AS ABOVE.

  - - -

  The Nations of Krynn (almost totally defenseless)

  15 ROLLED.
  RESULT:  MASS DESTRUCTION.  OVER 50% OF POPULATION KILLED.

  The Nations of Mystara (almost totally defenseless)

  15 ROLLED.
  RESULT:  MASS DESTRUCTION.  OVER 50% OF POPULATION KILLED.

  The Nations of Athas (almost totally defenseless outside of Forsaken One and 'o Skoteinos's protection)

  15 ROLLED.
  RESULT:  MASS DESTRUCTION.  OVER 50% OF POPULATION KILLED.


  11TH LEVEL RAVENLOFT POWERS

Melkor and the Shade - 100% intact	AS ABOVE (that's right, they teleport nukes into Ravenloft.  They may not be able to hit you, but they sure do make a mess, and lots of new and interesting monsters will arise from the mixture of radiation and evil)
(Played by the DM)  Zouron and his undead - 100% intact	AS ABOVE.

  NON - 11TH LEVEL POWERS

Alyx’s Alliance of the Rising Sun - Main Infrastructure 100% intact		NOT 100% INTACT ANYMORE.  50% VAPORIZED.
Anabstercorian’s Penumbral Hub - 50% intact:  - 2 on Defense on the Coup de Grace chart  ANABSTERCORIAN, YOU ARE UNTOUCHED.  YOU REALLY, REALLY, REALLY OWE ZELDA, NOW.
Creamsteak’s Delrunian Alliance - 100% intact  50% VAPORZIED.
Festy Dog’s Under-Oerth Alliance - 100% intact  50% VAPORIZED.
GnomeWork’s Lortmil Technomancy - 100% intact  50% VAPORIZED.
Kaboom’s Sky-Sea League - 100% intact  50% VAPORIZED.
‘o Skoteino’s Orcish Empire of the Pomarj and Allies - 100% intact		50% VAPORIZED.
Sollir’s League of the Warlords - 100% intact	50% VAPORIZED (COULDN'T HAPPEN TO NICER PEOPLE)
Tokiwong’s Empire of Iuz - 100% intact	50% VAPORIZED.
Uvenelei’s Alliance of the Crescent - 100% intact  50% VAPORIZED.
William’s Baklunish-Esmerin Confederation - 100% intact	50% VAPORIZED.

  - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

  SPECIALS

  The Attack with Nuclear Weapons of Healing on Luna (counts as an 11th Level Assault)

  06 ROLLED.
  EFFECT:  MOST OF THE SUNSTARE ENCASING LUNA IS DESTROYED.  THE RED GOO ON AND IN LUNA IS DESTROYED.


----------



## Creamsteak

Edena,

Did you miss my email about my assault? I was declaring 11th level assault on Luna using Healing Weapons of massive size.


----------



## Mr. Draco

wow...

just wow...

those causalties must be absolutely enormous.

positively absolutely completely enourmous.

and ravenloft just got a lot of new victims.

wow...

EDENA: the Union of Worlds gives the Taraakians a mental imaging (like william did) of the events that just took place so they can better tell which factions are working for good purposes/etc when they arrive.


----------



## Creamsteak

I've taken it all in... taking a deep breath...

Allright, that was heavy... now where the hell is my anti-nuke spray?

If radiation spray (like bug spray, only for radiation) can be made... I think we better make it... Planetary Nuke, 10x as many powers disarmed this day compared to last... crazy... just crazy

Thanks Edena  ! I enjoyed that... now off to bed...

(I did send an email to you declaring I was going to launch healing type nuclear level attacks at Luna, but it might not have went through since i used my schools computers, with thier bugged firewall).

If you didn't get it, I was just firing healing Nukes at Luna... that shouldn't change much.... I should have healing Nuked myself.


----------



## Mr. Draco

EDENA: if you're not too busy, could you post how this major victory for good and justice affected the mists?


----------



## Black Omega

Yep,that was heavy.  Massive destruction and it's still not done.  Alot of hard choices to be made for the next round of defense too.  My goodness...


----------



## William Ronald

*Hazen's farewell*

Well, as it looks like all my 11th level powers have been disarmed or destroyed, I guess I am done except converting my enemies. Probably not possible, as my powers are dead.  Imprisonment was my method of destruction. So, I guess I am out of the IR by the process of elimination. (If Dagger's Ulek state is intact, I will run it unless an Oerth Alliance member wishes to do so.) It has been fun.

A message disk appears before the surviving members of the Oerth Alliance.   When touched, the image glows with a pale light.


An image of Hazen appears.  There is a somber look on his face, a measure of peace on his aged features.

"If you are seeing this message, I am in all likelihood dead and cast into the Far Realm.  I would like to say that it has been my honor and privilege to share my life with you"

"I conceived of the Oerth Alliance as a force where peoples -regardless of their race or past history -- could come together in peace.  Despite my death -- and likely the death of my entire people-I urge you to continue the ideals that inspired the alliance.  Perhaps the memory of my people will do some good for the future."

"It seems that some factions are hell bent on winning, regardless of the consequences to anyone else -- or themselves.  That some people truly believed the Dark Powers did not surprise me; folly seems to be commonplace in most worlds.  Indeed, these people remind of those who would poison the beverages at a chess match to ensure that they alone will enjoy the match.   If you value the words and deeds of my life, I ask you to build a better future not just for Oerth but for all worlds. Hopefully, the Taraakians will assist you."

"You have a grave responsibility: to build a future that honors the sacrifice of many and the potential of our posterity.  As I face death, I am certain that you shall meet this responsibility and likely exceed my expectations.  There is more strength and goodness in you than you know."

"I wish you well.  There are many things I would have liked to have seen.  Yet not all dreams come true.  When you think of me and my people, remember that you were loved."

"As for the other great powers, judge them by their actions not just their words.  We have heard that the Shade who took over Calimshan, Amn, and Tethyr assaulted the United Commonwealth of Toril.  I fear for our ally the United Commonwealth of Toril."

"I wish the people of Oerth, Toril, Krynn, Mystara, Athas and of all worlds well.  May days of healing come for us all.  May Rao and all the powers of light, good, joy, compassion, and justice bless you all.  May that power which the Angels serve bless you. I wish you peace.  Fare well.  Perhaps we shall meet again in some place where no shadows fall and no tears are shed."

The same message is sent in automated golems, along with all the events of the IR to the Taraakians.  All the images also were transmitted emotionally to the Taraakians.

OOC:  I doubt that Sollir would want to run good aligned versions of his factions.  Or that anyone would trust them if he did.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Oh no, William.
  You're not out of the IR.

  The Kevellond League was Disarmed, not destroyed.
  The Corrupted Allies of the Kevellond League is still a fully functional 11th level Power.

  The United Commonwealth of Toril is heavily damaged and Disarmed also, but it is not out.  Not yet.
  The Corrupted Allies of the UC of Toril is still a fully functional 11th level Power.

  Half of Dagger's Power was obliterated, yes.
  The slain can be brought back by 11th level magic.


----------



## Mr. Draco

i thought the kevellond league was sucked into ravenloft?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

EDENA: if you're not too busy, could you post how this major victory for good and justice affected the mists?

  Uh ... reality check.
  Take a look at the results again.

  Krynn, devastated.
  Mystara, devastated.
  Athas, devastated.
  Billions killed on Toril.
  About 70 million killed on Oerth.
  About 50 million more sent to Ravenloft.

  And Sollir still has fully functional EVIL 11th level Powers yet.
  So does Yours Truly.

  Victory?????

  You do not have victory.  You will have to continue the fight, if you want victory.


----------



## Mr. Draco

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *EDENA: if you're not too busy, could you post how this major victory for good and justice affected the mists?
> 
> Uh ... reality check.
> Take a look at the results again.
> 
> Krynn, devastated.
> Mystara, devastated.
> Athas, devastated.
> Billions killed on Toril.
> About 70 million killed on Oerth.
> About 50 million more sent to Ravenloft.
> 
> And Sollir still has fully functional EVIL 11th level Powers yet.
> So does Yours Truly.
> 
> Victory?????
> 
> You do not have victory.  You will have to continue the fight, if you want victory. *




Looking back on the lists, I just realized i missed about 10 attack results.  whoops.  nevermind about the victory question.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

No.  

  I fixed a number of errors in the Resolution of Combat Post after I put it up.

  The Kevellond League is still there.
  All of it's great mages, clerics, and psionicists capable of 11th level magic are dead and gone forever, however.

  Many other Powers are in the same grim condition.


----------



## Black Omega

And we can start moving more of your people into other lands for protection.  And like I said, we have alot of choices to make for defense this next day.  It's the very least we can do for the League and you, William.  Hang tough dude, we're still with ya.

And..interesting.  50% of the Unseelie gone good.  Since the difference basically between Unseelie and Seelie is alignment...I guess this is a new Seelie group.  Hmm..that Ragnarok I was kinda hoping for with the Seelie and Unseelie looks a little more unlikely. And method of disposal for all my attacks is Imprisonment.


----------



## Uvenelei

So, with 50% of the Crescent in Ravenloft, and 50% reduced to a fine ash, the whole thing's gone?



edit: will post greater reply after sleep has been obtained.


----------



## William Ronald

All right.  

To quote Mark Twain, "Reports of my demise are greatly exagerrated." 

Well, I will continue.  

Hazen sends out a message to his allies.

"Hello, my friends.  I am still here.  Apparently the fail safe on the messaging device activated prematurely."

"We must continue to eliminate those who would destroy us all.  No retreat, no surrender.  My forces may be disarmed, but not dead."

"I am sorry for any grief the recorded message caused."

Edena:  Sorry if I seemed a little glum.  I hope that I did not seem eager to leave.  I merely resigned myself to what I thought was the inevitable. However, in one of my online chats with Zouron, I noted that people in this IR seem more intent on absolute victory than in everyone having fun.  That is perhaps why this IR is a little grimmer than the others.

My surviving 11th level powers will convert our imprisoned foes into good aligned individuals.  Trust me, the Corrupted United Commonwealth Allies of the Shade will pay for their attack on the UC of Toril -- even if it is the last thing that the UC of Toril ever does.  (Sorry, Melkor, you had a chance for a fresh start and wasted it. No one in the Oerth Alliance will accept the thought of the Shade wanting peace.  Your actions have disproved it.)

I am glad that at least half of the Kevellond League remains.  I do want to continue, but I am not going to whine about my losses.  I purposely made myself a target by accepting a leadership position.


----------



## kaboom

Edena, I am feeling overwhelmed. I thought that the IR lost a great deal of flavor when the PL system was made basicly useless. Then came 11th level dueling, which makes turns take MUCH longer. Now there is some other form of attacking which I know nothing about. Could you give me a "new attacks for dummies"?


----------



## William Ronald

kaboom,

In addition to the magical attacks, you can use a conventional attack and an 11th level magical attack.  For example, you can do such things as prevent Red Goo attacks on other worlds, attempt to disintegrate an area the size of Bissel, or do things like Festy Dog's Agent Oerth attack.

(A good aligned Acererak.  That was the biggest surprise of this attack.)

Again, everyone, sorrow if I seemed a little glum.  Recovering from a cold.

Let us press on for victory!!!

Since Luna is healed of the Red Goo, Hazen proposes that it one day be restored to its former state.  We can try to resurrect previous generations of its people prior to those who were destroyed by Anabstercorian's assault.


----------



## Black Omega

William Ronald said:
			
		

> *Since Luna is healed of the Red Goo, Hazen proposes that it one day be restored to its former state.  We can try to resurrect previous generations of its people prior to those who were destroyed by Anabstercorian's assault. *



I'm all for this.  Luna being restored has to be an important part of the rebuilding.  For the symbolic as well as more philahtropic reasons.


----------



## William Ronald

A report comes in to the Oerth from the UC of Toril Command Headquarters.

"URGENT!! MASSIVE CASUALTIES!!! MOST POWERFUL SPELL CASTERS ELIMINATED!! THE SHADE IN THEIR NEW TERRITORIES ATTACKED US!! SO MUCH FOR PRINCE RIVALEN"S CALL FOR PEACE.  WE ASK OUR ALLIES TO HELP WHEN THEY CAN."

Also, if the Forsaken One choses to let magic return to Athas, we can help him fix up that world and resurrect the races destroyed by Rajaat.  That would be not only a good deed, but a way for Vaeregoth to say that Rajaat ultimately lost.  Plus it would REALLY irritate and hurt the Dark Powers.

Hazen is definitely up for that.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*Final Results of the Combat on Day 4*

11TH LEVEL POWERS

Alzem’s Hope Isle of Toril - See Below

  ACTUAL PHYSICAL ISLAND ON TORIL OBLITERATED PERMANENTLY, AND THE BILLIONS ON IT PERMANENTLY KILLED.

  THE POWER (HOPE ISLE, TORIL) REMAINS, 75% OF 11TH LEVEL INFRASTRUCTURE INTACT, 10% OF MAIN INFRASTRUCTURE INTACT.

Anabstercorian’s Knights of Neraka and Mina - now 100% intact

  MINA CONVERTED TO GOOD ALIGNMENT

Mr. Draco / Serpenteye’s Union of Oerth - 100% intact

  UNTOUCHED, BUT DEFENSE IS EXPENDED

(Played by Mr. Draco and Serpenteye)  The Corrupted Black Brotherhood Allies of the Union of Oerth - 99% intact

  3 PERCENT OF POWER TURNED TO GOOD ALIGNMENT
  1 PERCENT OF POWER SENT TO RAVENLOFT

Forsaken One’s Hive Cluster - About 55% intact now:  - 1 to Attacks and Defenses

  25 PERCENT OF ALL THE FORMIANS BROKE AWAY, TURNED TO GOOD ALIGNMENT, AND FORMED A NEW POWER
  (RULING)  DM ASSUMES CONTROL OF THIS NEW POWER

(Played by Kalanyr)  The Angels - 100% intact		
  UNTOUCHED, BUT DEFENSE IS EXPENDED

(Played by 'o Skoteinos)  The Corrupted Mystaran Allies (absorbed into the Hive Cluster) of the Immortals of Mystara - 100% intact

  ENTIRE POWER SENT TO RAVENLOFT

Sollir’s Unseelie of Oerth - 0% intact

  DISARMED (11TH LEVEL INFRASTRUCTURE 100% DESTROYED.)
  50% OF POWER CONVERTED TO GOOD ALIGNMENT

(Sollir)  Maudlin’s Power of Acererak, Acererak’s Minions, and Scarlet Brotherhood - 0% intact

  DISARMED (11TH LEVEL INFRASTRUCTURE 100% DESTROYED.)
  ACERERAK AND HIS ENTIRE POWER ARE NOW OF GOOD ALIGNMENT
  (DM'S RULING)  ACERERAK LOSES APOTHEOSIS PERMANENTLY

(Sollir)  The Corrupted Black Brotherhood Allies (Tri-Dominatrix) of the Unseelie of Oerth - 50% intact	

  50 PERCENT OF 11TH LEVEL INFRASTRUCTURE DESTROYED

(Sollir)  The Corrupted Black Brotherhood Allies (Tri-Dominatrix) of Acererak - 100% intact

  UNTOUCHED

(Sollir)  The Red Army of Luna - 50% intact	

  50 PERCENT OF 11TH LEVEL INFRASTRUCTURE DESTROYED
  25 PERCENT OF RED ARMY DESTROYED

(Sollir)  The Second Red Army, compliments of the Demons - 100% intact

  TOTALLY ANNIHILATED (PERMANENTLY OUT OF THE IR)

(Played by Venus)  The Corrupted Black Brotherhood Allies of the Emerald Order - 100% intact	

  HALF OF ENTIRE POWER SENT TO RAVENLOFT

William’s Kevellond League - 0% intact	

  DISARMED (11TH LEVEL INFRASTRUCTURE 100% DESTROYED)

(Played by William)  Reprisal’s United Commonwealth of Toril - 0% intact

  DISARMED (11TH LEVEL INFRASTRUCTURE 100% DESTROYED)
  APPROXIMATELY 2 MILLION SQUARE MILES OF LAND OBLITERATED, AND SEVERAL BILLION PEOPLE PERMANENTLY KILLED.

(Played by the DM)  Rhialto’s Black Brotherhood - 38% intact:  - 2 to Attacks and Defenses	

  DISARMED (11TH LEVEL INFRASTRUCTURE 100% DESTROYED)

(Played by the DM)  The Corrupted Kevellonder Allies of the Black Brotherhood - 100% intact	

  25% OF 11TH LEVEL INFRASTRUCTURE DESTROYED.

(Played by the DM)  Zouron's Eternal Union - 100% intact	

  DISARMED (11TH LEVEL INFRASTRUCTURE 100% DESTROYED)

  (Played by the DM)  The Corrupted United Commonwealth Allies of the Eternal Union - 100% intact

  3 PERCENT OF POWER SENT TO RAVENLOFT

  - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

  NON-11TH LEVEL POWERS

  Alyx’s Alliance of the Rising Sun - Main Infrastructure 50% intact

  HALF OF POWER SENT TO RAVENLOFT
  OTHER HALF OF POWER SUFFERED NUCLEAR OBLITERATION

  Anabstercorian’s Penumbral Hub - 50% intact

  UNTOUCHED, BUT ALL DEFENSES (INCLUDING ZELDA'S) EXPENDED

  Creamsteak’s Delrunian Alliance - 16% intact

  ONE THIRD OF POWER SENT TO RAVENLOFT
  ONE HALF OF POWER SUFFERED NUCLEAR OBLITERATION
  ONE SIXTH OF POWER REMAINS

  Festy Dog’s Under-Oerth Alliance - 50% intact

  ONE HALF OF POWER SUFFERED NUCLEAR OBLITERATION

  GnomeWork’s Lortmil Technomancy - 50% intact

  ONE HALF OF POWER SENT TO RAVENLOFT
  OTHER HALF OF POWER SUFFERED NUCLEAR OBLITERATION
  2ND CITY OF THE GODS SENT TO RAVENLOFT

  Kaboom’s Sky-Sea League - 50% intact

  ONE HALF OF POWER SENT TO RAVENLOFT
  OTHER HALF OF POWER SUFFERED NUCLEAR OBLITERATION

‘o Skoteino’s Orcish Empire of the Pomarj and Allies - 50% intact

  HALF OF POWER SENT TO RAVENLOFT
  OTHER HALF OF POWER SUFFERED NUCLEAR OBLITERATION
  REMAINING HALF OF POWER IS NOW OF GOOD ALIGNMENT

  Sollir’s League of the Warlords - 50% intact

  RIFTCRAG DESTROYED
  ENTIRE POWER TURNED TO GOOD ALIGNMENT
  HALF OF ALL MAGICAL ITEMS ARE DESTROYED
  HALF OF ALL OUTSIDERS EXPELLED TO THE SEVENTH HEAVEN, PERMANENTLY GONE
  HALF OF POWER SUFFERED NUCLEAR OBLITERATION

  Tokiwong’s Empire of Iuz - 50% intact

  HALF OF POWER CONVERTED TO GOOD ALIGNMENT
  THAT HALF OF POWER THEN SUFFERED NUCLEAR OBLITERATION
  OTHER (EVIL) HALF OF POWER SENT TO RAVENLOFT

  Uvenelei’s Alliance of the Crescent - 50% intact

  HALF OF POWER SENT TO RAVENLOFT
  HALF OF POWER SUFFERED NUCLEAR OBLITERATION

  William’s Baklunish-Esmerin Confederation - 50% intact

  HALF OF POWER SUFFERED NUCLEAR OBLITERATION
  REMAINING HALF OF POWER THEN SENT TO RAVENLOFT

  (Played by William)  Dagger’s Kingdom of Ulek - 50% intact

  HALF OF POWER SUFFERED NUCLEAR OBLITERATION

  Oerth's moon Luna

  MOST OF THE SUNSTARE ENCASING LUNA DESTROYED
  RED GOO ON AND IN LUNA DESTROYED

   The World of Athas

  MASS DESTRUCTION
  OVER 50% OF POPULATION KILLED

  The World of Krynn

  MASS DESTRUCTION
  OVER 50% OF POPULATION KILLED

  The World of Mystara (almost totally defenseless)

  MASS DESTRUCTION
  OVER 50% OF POPULATION KILLED

  Ravenloft

  SERIOUS DESTRUCTION AND WIDESPREAD RADIATION CONTAMINATION
  FEW IMMEDIATE CASUALTIES


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*START OF DAY 5*

It is now Day 5.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*TO KABOOM*

Kaboom

Edena, I am feeling overwhelmed. I thought that the IR lost a great deal of flavor when the PL system was made basicly useless. Then came 11th level dueling, which makes turns take MUCH longer. Now there is some other form of attacking which I know nothing about. Could you give me a "new attacks for dummies"?

  ANSWER:

  I was afraid this would happen.
  I warned you people it would happen.

  Kaboom, I will do better than that.
  Since Acererak, his Minions, and the Scarlet Brotherhood are all of good alignment, they are allying with the Chosen of Mystra.

  In other words, I'm giving them to you to play.

  You can declare any kind of attack you want, Kaboom - anything within your imagination, and the limits of the powers you are playing.
  Think up something - anything.  It doesn't matter if it's reasonable or silly.
  I will convert whatever you state into my system for resolving combats, and you can fire away at your foes!

  Edena_of_Neith


----------



## Zelda Themelin

It's been a rough day indeed.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Uvenelei, I'm afraid the Alliance of the Crescent is no more, on Oerth.

  The half that survived went to Ravenloft.

  You still have the Republic of Selune, though.
  Enlightened, noble, very much like the Alliance of the Crescent, the people of the world of Selune live in a paradise of high technomancy and tropical warmth, under a benign government.


----------



## Zelda Themelin

Btw, I think this dueling system is very cool. It is simplified enough system for really high-powered mass combat.

Wish we had had such an idea, when my oldest and most brat-natured character was out there blasting worlds. Throwing just d6 opposed rolls was perhaps bit too simplified on system level.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Thank you for the compliment, Zelda.

  Unfortunately, I believe Kaboom and Uvenelei do not share that sentiment, and they sound hurt and down.
  I will assign new Powers (from those who were turned to good by force) to those who want them.

  However, I cannot bring back what was lost.

  And the battle is only just begun.
  It's going to get WORSE, and it's going to last at least several days.

  - - -

  Nobody knows exact casualties, but estimates are between 5 and 15 billion killed.
  At least 70 million people were sent to Ravenloft, along with the 2nd City of the Gods (which the Darklords will have their hands on soon enough.)


----------



## Zelda Themelin

Yes, and saddly some of them have gone into oblivion. Then again...not guite, for see.. we have the story.

_All Things to nothingness descend,
grow old, die, and meet their end.
Man dies, iron rusts, wood goes decayed,
towers fall, walls crumble, and roses fade.
Nor long shall any name resound beyond the grave,
unless it be found in some clerk's book;
it is the pen which gives immortality to men._


----------



## Kalanyr

**

Ouch. 

All my 11th level attacks were Imprisonment.
My convential assualts were death.


Mina is Good Aligned   I spent hours trying to do that and all it took was nukeing an entire planet with Oerthblood. Congratulations Festy.


I take it now is the time to redeclare attack/defence?

As for the destruction, whooh I never thought I'd see anything like it.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

No.  Not yet.
  Do not declare Attacks, Defenses, 11th Level Assaults, or Conventional Assaults for Turn 5 yet.

  I need to assign new Powers to those who want them.

  I have to establish a new Order of Battle, and post it here, so that everyone knows exactly where they stand.
  That way, there will be no confusion concerning who still has what Powers, what strength they are at, and whether they can still launch 11th level attacks.

  A Disarmed Power CANNOT launch Attacks, Defenses, or 11th Level Assaults, but it can launch Conventional Assaults.
  It can also be completely destroyed by a Coup de Grace.

  (goes offline)


----------



## Kalanyr

The Angels stand silent, weeping, tears runing down their transparent faces at the massive destruction wrought. No sound is forthcoming but their anguish is clear. Across Oerth hundreds of Angels weep.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

I am really, genuinely sorry I have to make this post.
  I ask those affected by it to grit their teeth and not leave the IR, and remember that they still have surviving Powers to play.

  As DM, I must do my job, and unfortunately - this time - that job involves hurtful rulings.

  - - -

  The Dark Powers are good to their word.

  All those 70 million people sent to Ravenloft, are sent to Melkor's Domain.
  They immediately become his property.
  He has a very real and most awful Carte Blanche over what he does with them.
  He can do to them, whatever he is going to do to them, immediately.

  Melkor determines if they live, or they die.
  Melkor determines whether they become undead or Shade.
  Melkor sets up the rules on what magic or psionics will work.
  Melkor sets up the rules on what technology will work.

  Melkor, can ABSOLUTELY prevent any escape from his Domain by his subjects (as per the Ravenloft Campaign Setting rules.)

  There is no possibility of those sent to Ravenloft overthrowing Melkor.  It is literally impossible.

  Melkor can even choose to give his subjects to the other Darklords of Ravenloft as gifts.

  Melkor, can do whatever he wants, and there is nothing that can stop him.

  For now.

  When the Militant Fair arrive, that will change.
  (The Militant Fair are coming, too.)

  However, for now Melkor has free rein.


----------



## Alyx

Edena, the weekend hath come and the chances that my personal computer at home will work is slim to none.  I started a speech, but it doesn't live up to what I have to say;  I'll use the weekend to compose it if I can't come on-line.  It'll be big, I hope.  For now, Anfaren is in Ravenloft and means to do something about it.

Hope I'll still be online.  If not, I'll see you all after the weekend.


----------



## Zelda Themelin

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *Thank you for the compliment, Zelda.
> 
> Unfortunately, I believe Kaboom and Uvenelei do not share that sentiment, and they sound hurt and down.*




What happens when such system is used in game to blast factions to oblivion or whatever is quite another story.

And those other attacks beyond dueling system are confusing. I didn't end up using them either. It was pretty new ruling too.

What comes to systems, I never got along that well with your basic PL system.

I still like them, but my imagination doesn't live well chained like that. I am quite happy, though.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*The Final Ultimatum of the Alliance of Dread*

A message is sent by magic from the Alliance of Dread to all other Powers in the IR:

  We represent the Shade, the Unseelie, the Black Brotherhood, the Red Army, and the Eternal Order.
  This message is to the Alliance of Oerth, the Union of the Worlds, and to the United Commonwealth of Toril and all it's allies.

  We are issuing an ultimatum.

  We demand immediate and unconditional surrender.

  You will turn over all your magic to us.
  You will discharge all your psionic power, and not recharge it.
  You will deactivate all weapons, then turn them over to us.
  Your leaders will come before us, kneel, and accept whatever fate we decide.
  Your people will accept our rule unconditionally.
  Whether your people live, die, or enter another state will be entirely our decision.

  If this is not done, then we will destroy the United Commonwealth of Toril and it's 100 billion people immediately ((Coup de Grace Attack))
  We will also immediately destroy the Kevellond League and all it's people ((Coup de Grace Attack))
  We will, in addition, destroy the unprotected and unprotectable world of Krynn.

  We appreciate that some of you still have fighting capability.
  We appreciate that it will take some time for us to achieve victory over all of you.

  However, we can quickly destroy the United Commonwealth of Toril and the Kevellond League, and the destruction of Krynn should not take longer than a day.

  Is your pride so great you will sacrifice over 100 billion people for it?

  Surrender now, and maybe you will live.  Maybe not.
  If you do not meet our demand, though, those people will most assuredly die.

  We have watched you negotiate your infantile peace agreements, and have watched them collapse one by one.
  We appreciate that the only real negotiation is to put the sword to the neck of the foe.
  We appreciate that power - power to destroy, power to kill - is the real negotiator, not this peace and reason of the Angels.

  Well then, this is our negotiation.
  If you agree to our terms, absolutely and unconditionally, we will be satisfied.
  If you do not agree to our terms, absolutely and unconditionally, you will all be killed.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*THE NEW ROSTER, DAY 5, TURN 7*

11TH LEVEL POWERS

Alyx’s Church of Toril - 11th Level Infrastructure 100% intact
(Played by Alyx)  The Corrupted Unseelie Allies of the Church of Toril - 100% intact

Anabstercorian’s Knights of Neraka and Mina - 100% intact
The Sentient Starfire Allies of Anabstercorian - 100% intact

Black Omega’s Coalition of Light and Shadow - 100% intact

Creamsteak’s Church of Mercy - 100% intact
(Played by Creamsteak)  The Corrupted Demon Allies of the Church of Mercy - 100% intact

Mr. Draco and Serpenteye’s Union of Oerth - 100% intact
(Played by Mr. Draco and Serpenteye)  Forrester’s Humanoid Alliance - 100% intact
(Played by Mr. Draco and Serpenteye)  The Corrupted Black Brotherhood Allies of the Union of Oerth - 99% intact
(Played by Mr. Draco and Serpenteye)  The Corrupted Shade Allies of the Humanoid Alliance - 100% intact

Festy Dog’s Scro Star League - 100% intact

Forsaken One’s Hive Cluster - 55% intact:  - 1 to Attacks and Defenses
(Played by Forsaken One)  The Corrupted Athian Allies of the Hive Cluster - 100% intact

GnomeWork’s Veiled Alliance - 100% intact
The Corrupted Solistarim Allies of the Veiled Alliance - 100% intact

Kaboom’s Nations of the Chosen of Mystra - 100% intact
(Played by Kaboom)  The Corrupted Shade Allies of the Nations of the Chosen of Mystra - 100% intact

Kalanyr’s Ishtarland and Drow/Yuan-Ti/Elf Alliance - 100% intact
(Played by Kalanyr)  The Angels - 100% intact

(Played by Melkor)  The Corrupted United Commonwealth Allies of the Shade  - 100% intact

‘o Skoteino’s Immortals of Mystara - 100% intact

Spoof’s Former Hope Isle of Toril - 11th Level Infrastructure 75% intact / Main Infrastructure 10% intact
Spoof’s Hope Isle of Oerth - 100% intact
(Played by Spoof)  The Corrupted Krynnish Allies of the Former Hope Isle, Toril
(Played by Spoof)  The Corrupted Krynnish Allies of Hope Isle, Oerth

(Played by Sollir)  The Corrupted Black Brotherhood Allies (Tri-Dominatrix) of the Unseelie of Oerth - 50% intact
(Played by Sollir)  The Corrupted Black Brotherhood Allies (Tri-Dominatrix) of the old Acererak - 100% intact
(Played by Sollir)  The Red Army of Luna - 100% intact

Tokiwong’s Eternal Empire of Toril - 50% intact
The Corrupted Allies (Tokiwong decides who) of the Eternal Empire - 100% intact

Uvenelei’s Republic of Selune - 100% intact

Venus’s Emerald Order - 50% intact

(Played by Venus)  The Corrupted Black Brotherhood Allies of the Emerald Order - 50% intact

(Played by William)  The Corrupted Black Brotherhood Allies of the Kevellond League - 100% intact
(Played by William)  The Corrupted Allies of the Kingdom of Ulek - 100% intact
(Played by William)  The Corrupted Eternal Order Allies of the United Commonwealth of Toril - 100% intact

Zelda’s Thillronian Alliance - 100% intact


(Played by the DM)  The Corrupted Kevellonder Allies of the Black Brotherhood - 75% intact
(Played by the DM)  The Corrupted United Commonwealth Allies of the Eternal Union - 97% intact

(Open for Players to claim)  The Silver (Good) Hive Cluster - 100% intact

(Open for Players to claim)  The Good Unseelie, Allies of the Faerie - 100% intact

(Open for Players to claim)  The Ascendant League - 50% intact

  - - -

  DISARMED POWERS (Subject to Coup de Grace Attacks)

Melkor’s Church of Shade and Shadow Empire - Main Infrastructure 100% intact

Sollir’s Evil Unseelie of Oerth - Main Infrastructure 50% intact

William’s Kevellond League - Main Infrastructure 100% intact
(Played by William, formerly by Reprisal)  The United Commonwealth of Toril - Main Infrastructure 88% intact	

(Played by the DM, formerly by Rhialto)  The Black Brotherhood - Main Infrastructure 33% intact
(Played by the DM, formerly by Zouron)  The Eternal Union - Main Infrastructure 100% intact

(Open for any Player to claim)  Acererak the Archlich, the Servants of Magic, and the Silver Brotherhood - Main Infrastructure 100% intact

  - - -

  NON - 11TH LEVEL POWERS

Anabstercorian’s Penumbral Hub - Main Infrastructure 50% intact
Creamsteak’s Delrunian Alliance - 16% intact
Festy Dog’s Under-Oerth Alliance - 50% intact

  - - -

  POWERS IN RAVENLOFT

(Played by the DM)  Zouron and his Undead - 11th Level Infrastructure 100% intact / Main Infrastructure 100% intact		11TH LEVEL POWER, ZOURON IS DOMAIN LORD

Melkor and the Shade - Main Infrastructure 100% intact	MELKOR IS DOMAIN LORD


  ALL POWERS BELOW ARE CONSIDERED TO BE IN THE DOMAIN OF MELKOR
  ALL POWERS BELOW ARE POWERLESS AND HELPLESS AGAINST MELKOR

  ALL POWERS BELOW ARE IN REAL TROUBLE


  11TH LEVEL POWERS

(Played by 'o Skoteinos)  The Corrupted Mystaran Allies (absorbed into the Hive Cluster) of the Immortals of Mystara - 11th Level Infrastructure 100% intact / Main Infrastructure 100% intact

  NON-11TH LEVEL POWERS

Alyx’s Alliance of the Rising Sun - Main Infrastructure 50% intact
Creamsteak’s Delrunian Alliance - Main Infrastructure 33% intact
GnomeWork’s Lortmil Technomancy - Main Infrastructure 50% intact
Kaboom’s Sky-Sea League - Main Infrastructure 50% intact
‘o Skoteino’s Orcish Empire of the Pomarj and Allies - Main Infrastructure 50% intact
Tokiwong’s Empire of Iuz - Main Infrastructure - 50% intact
Uvenelei’s Alliance of the Crescent - Main Infrastructure 50% intact

William’s Baklunish-Esmerin Confederation - Main Infrastructure 100% intact
(Played by William)  Dagger’s Kingdom of Ulek - Main Infrastructure 50% intact


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*An offer of mercy?*

Melkor, Lord of All, Domain Lord of Ravenloft, speaks to the 11th Level Power of 'o Skoteinos that has been pulled into Ravenloft:

  I offer generosity and mercy.
  I will not turn the people that have come here into Shade.
  I will not kill them.
  I will not torture them.
  I will not enslave them.
  I will not make them into undead.

  In return, you must use your 11th level magic to aid me against Zouron, the Domain Lord across the way.
  For he has 11th level magic, and is thus a threat to me.

  If you will aid me, mercy will be granted to the people who have come here.

  If you do not aid me ...

  (Melkor smiles, an unholy cruel smile)

  I guarantee that you WILL wish you had helped Melkor, Lord of All, before the end.

  - - -

  ((OOC:  To Melkor the player:  I am temporarily running Lord Melkor.  It is necessary that I do so, for the sake of the IR.
  However, once Melkor defeats Zouron by 11th Level Dueling, then Coup de Grace - assuming he does, of course - then I will release Lord Melkor back into the hands of Melkor the player.)) 

  (('o Skoteinos, I seriously suggest you take Lord Melkor up on his offer.  If you do not, my Gaming Ethics require that I release Lord Melkor back to his player immediately.))


----------



## The Forsaken One

Edena I am claiming the Silver, just another brood in the hive.

If not they are offered just a place in the hive, why not? good/neutral like anyone cares and we are just rebuilding a world.

If I don't get them I'm sending in a PL 20,000 PC To kill the Queen/Cerebrate controlling the brood. After the prime controll is gone I'm 100% capable to gain mental controll again since the controling force is gone and leaderless minions I can easily take controll over with my PC's immense mental power.

If this also won't work I'm spending a days work to corrupt them into the main Hive again.

-----------------------------------

My assimilated Athasian Brood will spend a days work ressurecting killed people on Athas.

I think Skoteinos will use his forces to ressurrect people on Mystara.

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
And Edena, skoteinos was present on Mystara along with 75% of the Scro Armada to defend it
I was defending Athas with 25% of the Scro Armada
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

So their was considerably more defense then accounted for.




Since Melkor doesn't have 11th can't he be just CDGed?


----------



## Black Omega

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *Since Melkor doesn't have 11th can't he be just CDGed? *



Since he's in Ravenloft...nope.  Except by someone else in Ravenloft, I suppose.


----------



## Zelda Themelin

And that someone putting Melkor into such and dangerous situation would be....Zouron.

No wonder he wants to bring that one down.


----------



## zouron

well if edena read my last email melkor have a surprise waiting for him Zelda, no worries the Z isn't a fool ;-)

basically the email says that since the day melkor arrived zouron has been charging an attack and a defense, so he should be able to strike down little ol' Melkor.

hmm though I wonder what edena has planned since I am not in charge I am looking forward to see what plan my former character has.


----------



## Zelda Themelin

We'll see Zouron, we'll see. Hopefully Edena has something interesting in mind.

Well, are you going to post something dark and evil posts to amuse me, zouron, even if you don't play anymore?


----------



## zouron

of course I will, right now at work, but when I get home I will do something a little different on zouron. Was planning to do it last night but I think I more had a good physically look-a-like zouron day, I was sleepy hehe.

But promise something coming up.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Edena I am claiming the Silver, just another brood in the hive. 

  If not they are offered just a place in the hive, why not? good/neutral like anyone cares and we are just rebuilding a world.

  ANSWER:  

  These brood were forcibly turned away from their assimilation with the Hive, have a fundamentally different mindset, and do not wish to cooperate with the Hive Cluster.
  Thus, I cannot give them to you or 'o Skoteinos.

  - - - 

  If I don't get them I'm sending in a PL 20,000 PC To kill the Queen/Cerebrate controlling the brood. After the prime controll is gone I'm 100% capable to gain mental controll again since the controling force is gone and leaderless minions I can easily take controll over with my PC's immense mental power. 

  ANSWER:  

  That was an unfortunate thing to do.
  They could have been allies.
  Now, you have a war with them.  

  - - -

  If this also won't work I'm spending a days work to corrupt them into the main Hive again. 

  ANSWER:  

  This will work.  It will destroy them as a Power, knock them out of the IR.  A Good Power, knocked out of the IR, I must stress.
  Also, you will have little in the way of an 11th Level Assault on Day 5, because you are spending that day doing this.


  My assimilated Athasian Brood will spend a days work ressurecting killed people on Athas. 

  ANSWER:  

  That's fine.
  Of course, you will have to survive Day 5.  Being on Athas where no magic is possible, that should be easy.  Anywhere else though ... is another matter.

  I think Skoteinos will use his forces to ressurrect people on Mystara. 

  ANSWER:

  That's fine.  However, remember that this uses up your allowed 11th level action for the day.  Thus, no 11th Level Assault of any real caliber is going to be possible.

  And Edena, skoteinos was present on Athas along with 75% of the Scro Armada to defend it 
  I was defending Athas with 25% of the Scro Armada 
  So their was considerably more defense then accounted for. 

  ANSWER:

  I accounted for your defenses fully.
  Much of Athas was saved because you and 'o Skoteinos were protecting it.  Much of it is unharmed.
  However, the assault was with 11th level psionics, nuclear weapons, and much of it got through, and did considerable damage across vast stretches of the world.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Melkor, Lord of All, has always been aware that Zouron has been waiting to strike him down with 11th level magic.
  The Dark Powers told Melkor this, in fact.

  That is why he is making the offer to 'o Skoteinos, who also has 11th level magic.

  Now, one would argue that 'o Skoteinos, with 11th level magic, could whelm Melkor, who only has 10th.
  However, Ravenloft has it's own particular rules, and one of them is that the Darklord is supreme in his or her own Domain, against his or her own subjects.

  Therefore, 'o Skoteinos, although his magic is stronger than Melkor's, cannot hope to fight Melkor and win.
  However, he can hope to fight the undead armies of Zouron, who have their own 11th level magic.

  If 'o Skoteinos will not do this ... well, all I can say then is that I tried to give people a way out, and they refused to take it.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*Request for Attack Declarations for Day 5 - The Updated Roster for Day 5*

This is the Main Event.
  This Event will probably involve everyone.

  I am now requesting you e-mail me:

  Your Attack declarations for day 5 for all your Powers.
  Your Defense declarations for day 5 for all your Powers.

  If you feel up to it, and are not overwhelmed by the rules for them, then e-mail me:

  Your 11th Level Assault declarations for day 5 for all your Powers.

  Your Conventional Assault declarations for day 5 for all your Powers.

  - - -

  Do not post your declarations to the board unless you have no other choice.

  - - -

  If you want to claim one of the open Powers (see the list) please do so.

  Forsaken One, I need to know if you are spending the whole day crushing the Silver Hive (if you are, then nobody can claim that Power.)

  Mr. Draco, Serpenteye, I need to know more about the microbes you sent out to contaminate all of Oerth.

  - - -

  The Alliance of Dread is in Total War.
  There will be no pulled punches from the DM this time.
  This time, the Powers run by Yours Truly are going to strike to kill.

  - - -

  Zouron, in Ravenloft, is attacking Melkor.
  Do not be relieved to hear this.
  If Zouron wins, he will immediately SOUL KILL all those who have been sent into Ravenloft in the IR so far.

  Melkor, on the other hand, is hoping 'o Skoteinos will take him up on his offer.
  If he does, Melkor will not dare to harm any of those who came to Ravenloft from the IR.  He is too badly in need of their help against Zouron.

  - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

  Here, again, is the Updated Roster for Day 5.
  It is as accurate and complete as I could make it.

11TH LEVEL POWERS

Alyx’s Church of Toril - 11th Level Infrastructure 100% intact
(Played by Alyx)  The Corrupted Unseelie Allies of the Church of Toril - 100% intact

Anabstercorian’s Knights of Neraka and Mina - 100% intact
The Sentient Starfire Allies of Anabstercorian - 100% intact

Black Omega’s Coalition of Light and Shadow - 100% intact

Creamsteak’s Church of Mercy - 100% intact
(Played by Creamsteak)  The Corrupted Demon Allies of the Church of Mercy - 100% intact

Mr. Draco and Serpenteye’s Union of Oerth - 100% intact
(Played by Mr. Draco and Serpenteye)  Forrester’s Humanoid Alliance - 100% intact
(Played by Mr. Draco and Serpenteye)  The Corrupted Black Brotherhood Allies of the Union of Oerth - 99% intact
(Played by Mr. Draco and Serpenteye)  The Corrupted Shade Allies of the Humanoid Alliance - 100% intact

Festy Dog’s Scro Star League - 100% intact

Forsaken One’s Hive Cluster - 55% intact:  - 1 to Attacks and Defenses
(Played by Forsaken One)  The Corrupted Athian Allies of the Hive Cluster - 100% intact

GnomeWork’s Veiled Alliance - 100% intact
The Corrupted Solistarim Allies of the Veiled Alliance - 100% intact

Kaboom’s Nations of the Chosen of Mystra - 100% intact
(Played by Kaboom)  The Corrupted Shade Allies of the Nations of the Chosen of Mystra - 100% intact

Kalanyr’s Ishtarland and Drow/Yuan-Ti/Elf Alliance - 100% intact
(Played by Kalanyr)  The Angels - 100% intact

(Played by Melkor)  The Corrupted United Commonwealth Allies of the Shade  - 100% intact

‘o Skoteino’s Immortals of Mystara - 100% intact

Spoof’s Former Hope Isle of Toril - 11th Level Infrastructure 75% intact / Main Infrastructure 10% intact
Spoof’s Hope Isle of Oerth - 100% intact
(Played by Spoof)  The Corrupted Krynnish Allies of the Former Hope Isle, Toril
(Played by Spoof)  The Corrupted Krynnish Allies of Hope Isle, Oerth

(Played by Sollir)  The Corrupted Black Brotherhood Allies (Tri-Dominatrix) of the Unseelie of Oerth - 50% intact
(Played by Sollir)  The Corrupted Black Brotherhood Allies (Tri-Dominatrix) of the old Acererak - 100% intact
(Played by Sollir)  The Red Army of Luna - 100% intact

Tokiwong’s Eternal Empire of Toril - 50% intact
The Corrupted Allies (Tokiwong decides who) of the Eternal Empire - 100% intact

Uvenelei’s Republic of Selune - 100% intact

Venus’s Emerald Order - 50% intact

(Played by Venus)  The Corrupted Black Brotherhood Allies of the Emerald Order - 50% intact

(Played by William)  The Corrupted Black Brotherhood Allies of the Kevellond League - 100% intact
(Played by William)  The Corrupted Allies of the Kingdom of Ulek - 100% intact
(Played by William)  The Corrupted Eternal Order Allies of the United Commonwealth of Toril - 100% intact

Zelda’s Thillronian Alliance - 100% intact


(Played by the DM)  The Corrupted Kevellonder Allies of the Black Brotherhood - 75% intact
(Played by the DM)  The Corrupted United Commonwealth Allies of the Eternal Union - 97% intact

(Open for Players to claim)  The Silver (Good) Hive Cluster - 100% intact

(Open for Players to claim)  The Good Unseelie, Allies of the Faerie - 100% intact

(Open for Players to claim)  The Ascendant League - 50% intact

  - - -

  DISARMED POWERS (Subject to Coup de Grace Attacks)

Melkor’s Church of Shade and Shadow Empire - Main Infrastructure 100% intact

Sollir’s Evil Unseelie of Oerth - Main Infrastructure 50% intact

William’s Kevellond League - Main Infrastructure 100% intact
(Played by William, formerly by Reprisal)  The United Commonwealth of Toril - Main Infrastructure 88% intact	

(Played by the DM, formerly by Rhialto)  The Black Brotherhood - Main Infrastructure 33% intact
(Played by the DM, formerly by Zouron)  The Eternal Union - Main Infrastructure 100% intact

(Open for any Player to claim)  Acererak the Archlich, the Servants of Magic, and the Silver Brotherhood - Main Infrastructure 100% intact

  - - -

  NON - 11TH LEVEL POWERS

Anabstercorian’s Penumbral Hub - Main Infrastructure 50% intact
Creamsteak’s Delrunian Alliance - 16% intact
Festy Dog’s Under-Oerth Alliance - 50% intact

  - - -

  POWERS IN RAVENLOFT

(Played by the DM)  Zouron and his Undead - 11th Level Infrastructure 100% intact / Main Infrastructure 100% intact		11TH LEVEL POWER, ZOURON IS DOMAIN LORD

Melkor and the Shade - Main Infrastructure 100% intact	MELKOR IS DOMAIN LORD


  ALL POWERS BELOW ARE CONSIDERED TO BE IN THE DOMAIN OF MELKOR
  ALL POWERS BELOW ARE POWERLESS AND HELPLESS AGAINST MELKOR

  ALL POWERS BELOW ARE IN REAL TROUBLE


  11TH LEVEL POWERS

(Played by 'o Skoteinos)  The Corrupted Mystaran Allies (absorbed into the Hive Cluster) of the Immortals of Mystara - 11th Level Infrastructure 100% intact / Main Infrastructure 100% intact

  NON-11TH LEVEL POWERS

Alyx’s Alliance of the Rising Sun - Main Infrastructure 50% intact
Creamsteak’s Delrunian Alliance - Main Infrastructure 33% intact
GnomeWork’s Lortmil Technomancy - Main Infrastructure 50% intact
Kaboom’s Sky-Sea League - Main Infrastructure 50% intact
‘o Skoteino’s Orcish Empire of the Pomarj and Allies - Main Infrastructure 50% intact
Tokiwong’s Empire of Iuz - Main Infrastructure - 50% intact
Uvenelei’s Alliance of the Crescent - Main Infrastructure 50% intact

William’s Baklunish-Esmerin Confederation - Main Infrastructure 100% intact
(Played by William)  Dagger’s Kingdom of Ulek - Main Infrastructure 50% intact


----------



## 'o Skoteinos

Melkor, the corrputed Allies immediately accept your offer...they live to serve...

kris, we moeten het nog wel een keer hebben over herstelbetalingen. ik ben gvd een 11th kracht kwijtgeraakt omdat jij zonodig dat kankerding moest beschermen. gebruik de veranderingen nu om ravenloft te slopen (desnoods alle vier MAAR DAT IS HET WAARD!!!), en vergeet het verder.


----------



## The Forsaken One

Edena, mail sent.


----------



## Spoof

Alzem Teleports to the Hope Isle on Toril.  As he looks around he takes his sword and cuts deeply into his arm, but no blood flows.  Instead there is only the red goo coursing through his veins.

In a voice that is dead for its lack of emotion
_They would so casually destroy my lands, and murder my people.
They would strike from the shadows without warning.

*They have made a mistake, father*

Yes my child they have.
We will show them the true weight of Justice
We shall hunt them down till all their souls burn in hell
And the demons feast upon their flesh
We were content to sit and prepare, our quarrel with the Union had ended
Now we have a new foe, one which does not deserve our respect
_

Alzem sends a mental message to all his forces it is two words, but they are final
<<Obliterate them>>


----------



## The Forsaken One

Ok Rom ik wacht op suggesties... heb nl. geen id.

Edena can I effect Ravenloft with reality changes......?

btw Rom bied Melkor aan dat hij darklord mag zijn als jij alles mag hiveminden en mag rulen onder zijn naam en heerschappij, dat hij het spel mag overzien en hij de regels maakt terwijl jij feitelijk ruled, alleen met assimilated shade of naast de shade. Wel stoer


----------



## Kalanyr

Were Acererak's 11th level casters affected by the Oerthblood rain? If so I'll release them, and make a request for them on the condition no one else wants them. (ie is if anyone else wants em speak up and I automatically release them). 

If the 11th level casters weren't effected then I'll still make a claim on Acererak on the same conditions given above, with the exception I won't be releasing the 11th level casters.


----------



## 'o Skoteinos

forske, mail gestuurd.

zal het vragen, maar ga daar wel een beetje een in karakter bericht van maken...

Edena:

11th level action for Day 5:

I spend the *whole day* (this leaves a class 3 attack)

Make "Marbles": balls of happy thoughts to protect as many people as possible, distributed as following:

1) Immortals of Mystrara
2) Orcs of Pomarj
3) Forsaken One's Hive Cluster
4) Forsaken One's Corrupted Power
5) Every other power in the IR except Festy Dog.

I use my class 3 attack to raise as many Mystrarians as possible (killed by the nukes). Remember that previous turn I also raised 1000PL of Athian dead. 

Are those raised people willing to join the Hive?

On another subject:

All my attacks were Imprisonment. I've captured some Corrupted Allies of the Unseelie, right? I release them one by one and Hive Mind them.


----------



## 'o Skoteinos

Edena, in the latest list post, it says that there is a Luna Red Amry, but wasn't that destroyed by positive energy nuke???


----------



## Black Omega

*Re: The Final Ultimatum of the Alliance of Dread - The Seelie Reply*



			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *A message is sent by magic from the Alliance of Dread to all other Powers in the IR: *




Dear Alliance of Dread,

Get stuffed.   We will not give in to your demands.  Period.  I know you represent the Shade, the Unseelie, the Black Brotherhood, the Red Army, and the Eternal Order.  I speak for the Seelie.  For the Coalition of Light and Shadow.  Hazan can answer for the Oerth Alliance far more eloquently than I.  But I love getting in the faces of overstuffed bullies.

Yes, I can hear you saying 'But what about the 100 billion people we're about to kill?!'  Simply put, if we oppose you, they will die.  If we surrender, they will die.  Or be sent to ravenloft.  Or be sacrificed for another of your dread purposes.  And far more than 100 billion will die in other lands.  As will billions more still to be born.  You are not simply fighting to conquer land.  Or to gain power.  But to destroy the Oerth, just as a start, and to drag as many billions as you can to death or to the Dread Domains.  Whatever terrible choice you offer us, the results of a craven surrender would be even more dreadful.

And to be honest, I don't think this is the final ultimatum of a power about to conquer.  I think it's brown trousers time for the Alliance of Dread.   I think you have just realized that you are going to lose, slowly but inevitably.  And you hope to bluff some of the opposition into surrendering so you might have a chance.

No.  We will oppose you to our final breath.

Siobhan Silirevnur
Emissary of the Seelie
Glittering White Flame of Titania


----------



## Kalanyr

Silverphase, sitting at his conference table is surprised by a shimmer of late from somewhere behind him. As the silver bodied construct turns to face the source of the radiance, all he sees is a drow standing there, a drow of unusual presence though.

"Greetings old friend its been far to long since I have seen you, but my forces could not find you when the scrying went strangely several months back. Although the knowledge was revealed not long ago I was busy coordinating many things. At last it seems I have some free time, so I come here both to offer my thanks for what you have done and to see an old friend. I will offer my assistance to repair the Suel Empire as soon as I am able."


----------



## Zelda Themelin

*Prologue for day 5*

They had survived... for one day more. But only one day more, that's not something to buid new dreams on. Their warding had mostly protected them from nuclear attack and something else was protected as well.. for now.

Relentless enemies, those who did not care for price of victory were out to annihilte them all, one by one. All who would not submit, and with potential certainity even those who did, because such would not surely be common decision, and war would go on.

Their allies had been hit very hard, many forever gone, many souls banished into damnation. Nothing they could do to stop that. Or maybe something... Invidual hope, that thing might get somewhat better, remained.

Ergoth-Nog considered last offer of Alliance of Dread. They had decided, it was not worth answering. They could never accept such terms coming with lack of options. No real terms they were anyway.

So this is where we stand, when all bets are off.

New day, new choices to make, both right and wrong ones. Of course, right and wrong was something that had existed earlier,
currenly, it was all about concequences.

And should the Taraakian's come tomorrow, how would it turn out to be?

Ergoth-Nog did not have great hopes concerning these great alien powers. Their gods and fathers had always taught, that true
strenght lied within, but very fragile also  was that strenght and will of a mortal creature. A wispy thing, easily bending, easily ripped by winds of fate. This was not to say, that surviving alone was best, it was such warning not putting too much trust on heroes and gods to solving your troubles right for you.


((Oh, and we are not aswering Ultimatum. Why bother.))

((Though some are clapping when hearing what kind of message Siobhan sent to them, good going girl.  ))

______________________
I will mail my action later.

I am gone for Saturday. Try not to blast everything meanwhile.


----------

